# PC Buying Guide - March 2011



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

*...NOTE - THIS THREAD IS NOT FOR YOUR PC BUYING QUERRIES. JUST FOR REFERENCE. START A NEW THREAD FOR ALL YOUR QUERRIES WITH PC BUILD QUESTIONNAIRE TEMPLATE FILLED...
*

Contibutions, Suggestions By -


*Name*

Cilus
Piyush
Topgear
d3p5kor
Vickybat
Masterkd
Aby Geek
Rajan1311
Desiibond
Ishu Gupta
The Sorcerer
*WHEN GETTING INTEL MOBOS IN THIS GUIDE ASK FOR B3 REVISIONS. IF NOT AVAILABLE, WAIT
FOR ASUS - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...entify-asus-new-b3-revision-motherboards.html
*

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1500
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli w/o psu|1100
*Monitor*
|Benq G922HDL 18.5"|5700
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|20900

*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6500
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|34600
*Optional upgrades for 35k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 40k (Mid level gaming,multi media)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H/Gigabyte GA-880GA-UD3H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6500
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|40400
*Optional upgrades for 40k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|9500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|50000
*Optional upgrades for 50k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steelseries 3H |1500
*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|60100
*Optional upgrades for 60k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Razer Orca |3000
*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC/Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350|10800
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2100
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70000
*Optional upgrades for 70k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Razer Orca |3000
*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Advanced Transparent Side Panel|5800
*Monitor*
|Samsung PX2370|14000
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85600
*Optional upgrades for 85k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Razer Orca |3000
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
| Saphhire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
| Corsair Fore 40GB | 5800
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7200
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF 922 | 6500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech X-506 |5500
|
* Total*
|104500
*Optional upgrades for 100k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000
*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | 3800
*Motherboard*
 | ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
 | G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
 | MSI N580 GTX | 27000
*Sound Card*
 | ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
 | Corsair Fore 60GB | 7200
*HDD*
 | Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
 | Corsair HX850W | 9600
*Case*
 | Coolermaster HAF 932 | 8500
*Monitor*
 | Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
 | Razer Naga Molten Special Edition | 4000
*Keyboard*
 | Razer Blackwidow | 4000
*Mouse Pad*
 | Razer Destructor | 2000
*UPS*
 | APC 1000VA | 5000
*Speakers*
 | Logitech X-506 | 5500
|
* Total*
 |129600
*Optional upgrades for 130k - *


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000


----------



## ico (Nov 17, 2010)

Good thread.


----------



## lost.thunder (Nov 17, 2010)

Its a great concept Jas(monthly guide), it will be very handy reference section for people looking for a new rig. Great job

p.s. Loved the line "Budget? Whats that!"


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## Gollum (Nov 17, 2010)

Why only ati crossfire? Sli is not bad either.


----------



## motobuntu (Nov 17, 2010)

Appreciate your effort. Keep it up.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 17, 2010)

Very useful thread...I like your Sub budget model(but not going 2 buy)..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone...

@gollum
i didnt find an sli thats better than 6870 and 6850. 580 sli has been mentioned in no budget config...


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 17, 2010)

at least you could give me some credit....been doing these for over 6 months now ! 

Nice post jas


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

I am really sorry rajan. Check the post again


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice idea *Jas*!!Awesome thread!But gotta update it monthly!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks ssb. 

I will update it with all ur help guys. Post here new hardware updates regularly which are better than current.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 17, 2010)

Great thread Jas and rajan1311, really appreciate your hard work for analysis different scenarios of work and price range combination and putting it altogether.
Would you guys mind if we sometimes modify or update or suggest this thread if we have some ideas or suggestion to share?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

Cilus as i said everyone is free to comment, suggest changes, updates and use this thread(not for buying querries)...


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice initiative. Good this one is a sticky. Keep it updated --- J. Singh.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks asingh. BTW whats the cost of the APC 1100VA u use. Any model above that?


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2010)

Cannot really remember the price, was ~4200 last year.

There are higher end models. You can check here.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2010)

@jassy. & rajan too. great work. Monthly guide.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 17, 2010)

can somebody give the price of all the apc ups.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 17, 2010)

Well i can give three:

Apc 600va @ 1.9k
Apc 650va @ 2.6k  (recently purchased)
apc 1100va @ 4.8k

Got these prices from my local dealer as well as rashi peripherals in bbsr.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks sam and vickybat. Some more APC prices please. Also  guys reply in the link in my signature...


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

@jassy & rajan

awesome work there bros....
this is so much organized and easy to implement into configs

just make sure to update it when required

we'll do our best too to make it a really handy guide


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

thanks baba..now can you arrange a list of apc prices.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2010)

will surely tell u about these
just gimme a lil time

so here are some of the prices

    * APC ups ES 500va 230V India (BE500Y-IN) – Rs.1800/-
    * APC ups ES 650va 230V India BE500Y-IN (BE650Y-IN) – Rs.2900/-
    * APC ups ES 800va (BE800Y-IN) – Rs.4800/-
    * APC ups ES 1000va (BR1000-IN) – Rs.7100/-
    * APC ups ES 1500va (BR1500-IN) – Rs.10,000


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

Basic HTPC - 

AMD Athlon II x3 435 @ 3.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k
G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.1k
MSI HD5450 1GB DDR3  @ 3.3k
Seagate 1 TB @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP Saga II 350W @ 1.5k
CM Elite 360 @ 2.6k
Benq G2420HD 24" @ 11k
Altec Lansing MX5021 @ 6.5k
Logitech Cordless Desktop @ 1.5k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k

Total - 43.9k

open for changes...

Also give some good tv tuner cards guys.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2010)

a few changes recommended:

1. HD5450 512Mb/1Gb will do. so price down little.
2. APC 650VA recommended. 24" may end up too heavy for the listed UPS.

rest everything in balance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

Done sam


----------



## XTerminator (Nov 18, 2010)

^^dont get the need for an Altec Lansing when you can get a better gfx card with that additional money.


----------



## NainO (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice!!!
Thnx for this thread, a quick PC buying guide 

One question though -
You hav mentioned *AMD FireGL V7600 @ 10k* in mid end 3D PC...
Is this a graphics card??? If yes, is it specially used for 3D editing purposes only???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

@XTerminator
its an HTPC and not a gaming rig. HTPC needs good speakers. a low end gfx card can also display full HD movies.

@NainO
thanks. that card is a workstation gfx card. its used in rendering and its performance is good.

do you guys recommend putting up a high end HTPC having a 42" LCD TV, better speakers, lian li HTPC cabinet and so on..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 18, 2010)

^^ that will be a lifestyle HTPC. can be done & yes few maybe interested in these type of HTPC.


----------



## NainO (Nov 18, 2010)

HIGH END HTPC!!!
Go for it dude 

And provide intel processors and mobo counterparts of mentioned categories...
Try using "/" to deal with space constraint-
like- amd x6(price)/intel i760(price)
and total- 52k/56k


----------



## Vishw (Nov 18, 2010)

Very useful post, Jas! 

BTW, how come APC 1100va @ 4.8k is cheaper than 1000va @ 7.1k ? What's the catch?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 18, 2010)

Ok guys will make it tomorrow. In the mean time please mention good 42" lcd or above or any other suggestions.

@NAINO
ok will do that tomorrow.

@VISWV
that even i am unable to understand. Still to be confirmed.

Also mention some low-high end TV Tuners...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2010)

Lifestyle High End HTPC - 


AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 5.2k
Cooler Master GeminII S @ 2.1k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k
G.skill 4GB DDR3 1333 Ripjaws Kit @ 4.2k
Sapphire HD5670 Ultimate 1GB @ 6.3k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.3K
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB @ 8.7k
WD 1TB Black SATA3 * 2 @ 10k
LG WH10LS30 Blueray @ 11k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.1k
Lian-Li PC-C34F @ 18.7k
Logitech Z-5500 @ 23.5k

Total - 101.6k


Still to add a Keyboard & Mouse, TV Tuner and TV..suggestions needed guys.
i choose that gfx card because it is fanless.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2010)

Jas, I've suggestion for your sub 85K category. This is mainly for those who want a Core i7 in their system and a single GPU based solution and also wants the benefits of CUDA and PhysX.

*CPU: Core i7 950 @ 14.3K
Mobo: Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R @ 14K
Ram: G.Skill 3 X2 GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws kit @ 6.9k
HDD: Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 @ 2.8K
PSU: Xigmatek 80+ NRP-PC702 700W 5.2K
Gfx Card: ASUS GTX 470 18.7K
Display: BenQ G2420HD @ 11K
Optical Drive: LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Mouse: Logitech MX518 @ 1.3k
Keyboard: Logitech Multimedia @ 0.8K
UPS: APC 1100VA @ 4.8k
Speaker: Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k
Cabinet: Xigmatek ASGARD II Black+Orange ATX Mid Tower @ 2.6K*

Total 84.8K.

There are two entries for a new brand Xigmatek, PSU and Cabinet. It is a new player in Indian market and reputed for delivering high quality products in low price.
Check Xigmatek NRP-PC702 700W Specification in MediaHome.

This beast can deliver 648W to the 12 volt rail (it is having Dual 12V rail) and is 80%+ certified. I have found an in-depth review in Hardwareheaven.com where it performs exceptionally well and reached 85% efficiency at 100% load. It has 9/10 rating. So included it to cut some budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2010)

Perfect cilus. I will both the options of CF and single. Currently on mobile.

What about sabertooth x58? How does it compare to gigabyte one? 

Can i have a complete pricelist of xigmatek psu and cabinet?


----------



## Vishw (Nov 19, 2010)

Vishw said:


> BTW, how come APC 1100va @ 4.8k is cheaper than 1000va @ 7.1k ? What's the catch?


OK, I searched a little about this 1100VA model and found out that it doesn't come with the APC PowerChute Software and also no USB support. Also, as per APC's site, it's backup time is less than the 1000VA model. On 400W power draw, 1100VA gives 9 mins of backup as compared to 12 mins by 1000VA.

~Vish~


----------



## vickybat (Nov 19, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Ok guys will make it tomorrow. In the mean time please mention good 42" lcd or above or any other suggestions.
> 
> Jas for your 42 inch query take a look at this:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 19, 2010)

@Cilus
added your config. you must have meant Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R. its the one with usb3 and sata3. added both this and sabertooth in every option. also i asked about other good xigmatek products buddy.

@Vishw
thanks for the info. edited to 1000va.

@vickybat
i am unable to find this panasonic TV review. anyways will add this when high end HTPC is finalized. i found SONY Bravia 40NX500 winning 40" best performer in anniversary issue. its at 69k. check it out also.

@NainO
added alternate AMD/INTEL options.

now still TV Tuner cards, HTPC TV are left. moreover no reply on high end HTPC? waiting for change suggestions..


----------



## a2mn2002 (Nov 19, 2010)

1.What about the sandy bridge ? Should i wait for it or just build a pc.
I wana do HD gaming and am not in hurry. 

2. Plz list LED monitors from samsung, lg, acer also.

3. Plz suggest tv tuner cards .


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 19, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> 1.What about the sandy bridge ? Should i wait for it or just build a pc.
> I wana do HD gaming and am not in hurry.
> 
> 2. Plz list LED monitors from samsung, lg, acer also.
> ...



start a new thread for that dude, not in this place.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 20, 2010)

gr8 job... all kinda rigs have been considered ....

btw are dese HD 6XXX series GPU nw available in market??


----------



## vickybat (Nov 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @vickybat
> i am unable to find this panasonic TV review. anyways will add this when high end HTPC is finalized. i found SONY Bravia 40NX500 winning 40" best performer in anniversary issue. its at 69k. check it out also.



Jas just check out the user comments in this and this.

The blacks in this tv are amazing. Believe me i've seen seen full hd content in both the tv's. The sony one is an lcd and though its good it can't match the blacks of the panasonic as its a very good plasma panel.

Great vfm for any 42 inch buyer. The review was there in the uk edition of whathifi. Will post if i get my hands on it.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 20, 2010)

I visited SP road 2 days ago, asked about the i7 950, price quoted was 14k+tax,so that around 14.7k , 14.3k is pretty good,which shop you quoted the price from?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok then so here it goes..home theater enthusiast config - 


AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 5.2k
Cooler Master GeminII S @ 2.1k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 5.5k
G.skill 4GB DDR3 1333 Ripjaws Kit @ 3.7k
Sapphire HD5670 Ultimate 1GB @ 6.3k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.3K
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB @ 8.7k
WD 1TB Black SATA3 * 2 @ 10k
LG WH10LS30 Blueray @ 11k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.1k
Lian-Li PC-C34F @ 18.7k
Panasonic VIERA TH-P42V20D @ 65k
Logitech Z-5500 @ 23.5k
Logitech Cordless Keyboard & Mouse @ 1.5k
APC 1000VA @ 5k

Total - 172.6k

open for changes.
should i add a high end keyboard and mouse or not like Microsoft Wireless Entertainment Desktop 7000 @ 6k?

@rajan - *www.deltapage.com/list/index.html


----------



## vickybat (Nov 20, 2010)

^^ Great config jas. The Apc 650 va will do so no need for a 1000va ups.
Regarding speakers, the z5500 surely are great and has been a great performer for the last 5 years in digit mag.

But for an enthusiast grade htpc, we should looking for brands which are experts in sound engineering. Brands like *BOSE* ,* B&W* , *DALI* , *MORDAUNT SHORT*, *JAMO*,* KLIPSCH* , *MONITOR AUDIO* ,* ANTHONY GALLO* ,* ELAC* , *WHARFEDALE*  etc...

These brands sure are expensive but are best for those with budgets >> 40k atleast for the speakers only. And lets not forget that these speakers require an *AVR* ( AUDIO AND VIDEO RECEIVER) from *DENON* , *ONKYO* , *SONY* etc..

I will put up a pricelist of some models of the above mentioned brands and they can be given as an option with the above config for those who can afford them along with an htpc.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

do you think 650va will give some backup to handle 42" lcd tv?

and now i suppose you are the home theater expert.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey sorry dude , i missed the 42 incher completely. Yes, yes a 1kv ups is compulsary now. The panasonic consumes 350 watts so i guess the 1.1 kva will be good or we might check out some even higher models from APC.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

no need of higher models. we just need sufficient time to close the ongoing movie, the media center and thus turn off the windows 

what about the high end keyboard and mouse. check the microsoft entertainment 7000. also TV Tuner still left.

added the ups.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 20, 2010)

omigosh thats a hell lot of money jas  !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

yeah i know..thats why its a home theater enthusiast(excellent display, best speakers, fast massive storage, lifestyle cabinet). i want the guide to cover all the topics.
moreover just see vickybat's post for the speakers he is going to post here!.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 20, 2010)

yep i know abt HT systems, here is a good buying guide for them..

Home Theatre Blues - Part 2: Things to consider while buying an AV Receiver

Home Theatre Blues - Part 6 (a): Choosing the TV

Home Theatre Blues - Part 6 (b): Choosing the Projector

Home Theatre Blues - Part 1

Home Theatre Blues - Part 3: The right speaker system


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 20, 2010)

In the no-budget rig:
Nvidia Geforce GTX580 * 2 SLI @ 50k

Where are you getting a GTX 580 for 25k, in India?!?!?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

^Can u list the prices of various 580s in india?


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 20, 2010)

^Not really. The only info I have heard is ASUS and Zotac card being available for pre-order, for around 30k+tax. Makes sense, since Newegg is carry most 580s at 24k or more (direct USD to INR conversion). Unless retailers have finally decided to stop reaming Indian buyers...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

No problem. I will update when its available in india....


----------



## AlphaOmega (Nov 20, 2010)

I noticed another thing. You have recommended a number of good PSUs, like the Corsair TX series, running off an APC 1Kva UPS. These PSUs have active PFC and, given the price of the UPS, I am assuming that the UPS is not a pure sine wave unit. Will that work/be safe for the computer? Does any one run this to vouch for such a setup?

I am a facing a similar issue with my upcoming build, as I am planning to buy a Seasonic S12D-850W and would like to retain my current UPS, an APC Back-UPS BR 800va.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^Can u list the prices of various 580s in india?



pre order price of around 33k for the zotac iirc.


----------



## monkey (Nov 20, 2010)

rajan1311 said:


> pre order price of around 33k for the zotac iirc.



Zotac Pre-Order is 30.2k (inclusive of taxes and shipping). Asus, XFX and MSI have not even given any tentative price (asked the distributors in Delhi). ETA for this card is 1st week of December. They all are saying that maximum 580s are being diverted to US and Europe due to Christmas holiday season and India will get very less cards in December.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

@alphaomega
i never came across such type of problem.


----------



## jking (Nov 20, 2010)

Gr8 job jas and all who contributed to this post. Keep up guys.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 20, 2010)

updated the prices and tweaked the configs more. check them out guys. waiting for replies on high end HTPC.


----------



## rajan1311 (Nov 20, 2010)

anyone here has any experience in softmodding desktop graphics cards in to workstation ones? would do great for 3D workstations...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 21, 2010)

should i add mouse pads to configs..?


@vickybat
where are you?

needed to bridge the large gap between 50k and 85k..!!


*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*


Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1333 Ripjaws CL7 @ 3.7k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5.3k
Benq G2420HD @ 11k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 68.9k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x4 965BE @ 9k
MSI 880GMA E45 @ @ 5.5k

Total - 67.1k

open for changes..


----------



## vickybat (Nov 21, 2010)

Hi jas. Was a bit busy. Sorry for the delay in post. About the highend htpc parts , below i've mentioned the peripherals other than the htpc itself which are required for a highend htpc.

AVR ( Audio Video Receiver)-The pc will be hooked into this through than hdmi cable and not directly to the lcd or plasma panel.

Denon AVR 1611 @ 30K 5.1 SUPPORT (most vfm)
Denon AVR 1911 @ 45K 7.1 SUPPORT( The us edition supports 7.2)
Denon AVR 2311 @ 60K
Denon AVC A1HD @ 340K (For enthusiast speakers)
Onkyo TX-SR505/506 @ 24K
Onkyo TX-SR608 @ 45K
Onkyo TX-SR875 @90K
Pioneer SC-LX81 @ 118K
Sony STR-DA5400ES @ (Not available through sony india but costs $2000 in us)
Yamaha RX-V365 @ 25K
Yamaha RX-V465 @ 35K
Yamaha RX-V665 @ 50K
Yamaha RX-V1900 @ 116K
Yamaha RX-V3900 @ 150k
Yamaha DSP Z7 @ 270K
Yamaha DSP Z11 @ 470K

Working on the speakers part. Will post soon.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

@jassy, keep both config same. no need change. but i am skeptical about the board. if its good enough. 

also for the AMD rig, Phenom II X4 965 will do good.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2010)

@ jaskanwar

Should opt for a p55 based board rather rather than h55. 
Msi p55 cd53 or msi p55 gd65 would be better.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 22, 2010)

@sammy and vickybat
i too have the same problem of board. Not able to find a good one. GD65 not good until a bios update.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 22, 2010)

*happy b'day jassy*


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey happy b'day jaskanwar.

For the p55 boards check these out:

Gigabyte GA P55 UD2 @ 6.4K
Gigabyte GA P55 UD3R @ 10K
Gigabyte GA-P55-USB3 @ 8.5K
MSI  P55 CD53 
MSI P55 GD55 @ 6.4K
ASUS P7P55D @ 10K
ASROCK P55 PRO
ECS P55 H-A

Did you like the AVR list JAS ?


----------



## manishjha18 (Nov 22, 2010)

it would be really nice if you can can keep changing the specs every month or so in the front page itself....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks baba and vickybat.......i am researching on the mobos you mentioned vickybat..but you need to tell which AVR to include as i dont know about these..

@manishjha18
its updated on the front page after suggestions from forum members...

edited to 965BE sammy....

@vickybat 
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k looks good in no CF options..

Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 is a great ocer and performer but are you sure of the price you mentioned...

found Gigabyte GA-P55A-UD4P @ 11.5k to be a nice high end p55 performer..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2010)

oh, its your birthday today. Happy Birthday Jassy


----------



## vickybat (Nov 22, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks baba and vickybat.......i am researching on the mobos you mentioned vickybat..but you need to tell which AVR to include as i dont know about these..
> 
> @manishjha18
> its updated on the front page after suggestions from forum members...
> ...





Jas the ud2 is listed in lynx india as 6.6k. Asked my dealer and he said it to be around 6.4k. The board is definitely around that price.

Talking about AVR'S , you can list the denon avr 1611 and 1911 as mid range options. Even the onkyo sr608 is good. For high end avr's denon's 2311 is good and you can pick any model pricewise cause all are good and have five star ratings in whathifi.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks sam..
I will add those vickybat..

Can u explain vickybat how will this whole setup function?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2010)

Jas the setup will comprise of an avr , an htpc , a speaker set and of course a large display.

The avr will be sort of a media hub. It consists of a master hdmi and several other hdmi ports. The display will be connected to the master port so the avr upscales and feeds video signals to the display.

On the remaining hdmi ports, one can hook an htpc, portable media players, game consoles , settop boxes etc. These work as feeding the inputs to the avr and the output is channelled to the master hdmi and onto the display. Now where the avr shines is its ability to decode muliple audio and use high end speakers for proper amplification which is not possible with only an htpc.

The avr has tuners. preamps and power amps to effectively amplify the audio signals for that immersive experience. The decoders can decode digital audio formats such as dts.

Refer this and in the meantime i'll post the speaker list.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 23, 2010)

thanks buddy..got that.
so no need of ASUS Xonar DX? the speakers will be connected to AVR then?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 23, 2010)

Yup you got that right jas. Still not ready with the speakers yet. The list is long but will post asap when its done.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi Jas, 1st of all belated happy birth day. Hope you to be continuing the fantastic performance in Digit forum and may you be the "Lord of Data" of all the other tech forums in future.

Regarding your Xigmatek product query, in Indian market they have cabinet, PSU of different ranges, Cooling Fans and fan controllers. Please visit to this link to have the list of item available.

Now one generic suggestion for you. While suggesting mid or lower mid range PCs try to make it Jack of all treads.  It will offer the user some excellent add on features.
For example in your Mid range HTPC section, the graphics card suggested in HD 5450. It cannot perform anything other than HTPC purpose. The only thing is it is having Dx11. Now in a HTPC setup, DX11 support does not going to matter. So we can change it to* XFX HD 4650 1 GB @ 3.3K* or *ASUS HD 4670 1 GB @ 3.9K*. This card will do their HTPC job fine and also provide some firepower for gaming.
So the user can have the added benefit of casual gaming.

Hope this suggestion will help you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 26, 2010)

thanks cilus buddy 

got your point...will just now change it to 4670.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 27, 2010)

Jas msi has come with its HAWK edition of gtx 460. Reviews say its beats the gtx 470, 6850 and comes close to a 6870 in performance. Since nvidia offers cuda & physx as plus points , This can be considered in a gaming rig if priced right i.e close to 6850.

Check this and query the price. If pricing is right then we can suggest this in lieu of a 6850.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

i found this - MSI N460GTX HAWK-Talon Attack Version--Shipping Free!!

its price is close to 6870.

HAWK is nothing but oced GTX460 with TWIN FROZR II cooler. so as GTX460 performs close to 6850, HAWK will definitely perform better.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 27, 2010)

Why comparing a factory overclocked and Custom PCB design card with Reference model of HD 6850. 6850 is also very tweakable and their are some factory overclocked version available too. 
Compare the performance with those cards.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

check out the poll guys


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2010)

voted already


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 27, 2010)

Added spoiler


----------



## Piyush (Nov 27, 2010)

now its looking neat


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes it looks neat..


----------



## eagle06 (Nov 27, 2010)

Guys which is the best site to order PC components online?. I live in Hyderabad.
sorry for the offtopic question.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 28, 2010)

^^smcinternatinal


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2010)

Hi jas. Was a bit busy so got late in posting. So here goes your list:

Speakers
Complete Package  (Includes the speakers along with a sub)
1.*Harman kardon avr133 + Harman kardon hkts9* @ 39k
2.*Q ACOUSTICS 1010l 5.1 system* @ 55k( GREAT VFM)
3*.B&W MT 20* @ 80K
4.*B&W MT 30* @100K
5*.B&W 685 THEATER* @ 140K (best buy in its category)
6*.B&W 684 THEATER* @ 180K (My brother owns this)
7.*B&W 683 THEATER* @250K 
8*.B&W 800 SERIES SYSTEM* @ 1700K 
9*.B&W 805S/HTM4S/ASW85* @ 440K 
10.*B&W PRESTIGE SYSTEM* @ 6000K 
11.*B&W XT SERIES* @ 370K 
12*.Tannoy Arena Highline* 500 @ 250k
13. *Tannoy HTS 200* @ 60K
14.*Tannoy Mercury F1 Custom 5.1* @ 140k
15.*Tannoy Revolution Signature* @ 230k (best buy in its category)
16.*DALI IKON 6 5.1 *@ 180K
17.*JAMO C809 HCS3+C80 SUB* @ 350K
18.*MORDAUNT SHORT ALUMNI* @ 66K
19*.MORDAUNT SHORT GENIE* @ 65K
20.*MORDAUNT SHORT Perf  5.1* @ 650k
21.*Monitor Audio Bronze BR2* @ 100K
22.*KEF KHT1005.2 @ 40K* (GREAT FIRST TIME BUY)
23.*KEF KHT3005SE* @ 90K
24.*Arcam Muso/Logo* @ 18k (Cheapest speakers in the list that sounds… mmm not cheap)



This list contains a complete package. However we can also suggest people to customise their own package and select individual fronts, rears , centers & subs. Whats your opinion on this?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Nov 30, 2010)

Buddy u nead to decide everything on this. But nice list. Also shouldnt we keep that home cinema under 200k?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 30, 2010)

Budget shouldn't be a constraint. There should be something for every budget. I mean we will widen the range so that all category of buyers can refer this.

For eg. a person looking for a complete package can pick the harman kardon which comes with an avr at 39k sweet spot. But enthusiasts or people who appreciate sound fidelity and quality can look down the list but along with a dedicated avr which i mentioned in the previous list.

So i say lets expand this bro for everybody out there and let us not limit ourselves to a few options.

And do tell me for those separate setups i.e individual fronts , rears , centers and sub.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 1, 2010)

Ok and yes u can put separate setups.


----------



## Vishw (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey guys, what's the cost of GA-H55-USB3 [ATX]? I couldn't find it on any online sites!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 2, 2010)

Jas, updating your Sub 50K mid-range gaming a little as price for some components have been changed a little

AMD Phenom II X4 965BE 3.4 GHz @ 7.8K
MSI 880GMA-E45 @ 5.8k
2X2 GB Kingston 1333 MHz DDr3 CL9 @ 3.1K
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
Sapphire HD 6850 1 GB @ 11.2K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard @ 0.4k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total 51.1.K

The reason is to provide a more feature rich motherboard with USB 3 and SATA3 support. Regarding processor, Phenom II 955 is good but lot of people in this forum have complained about the noisy fan and high temperature of it. So as P II X4 965 price has been reduced, replacing 955 with 965. 965 is having better cooling and 0.2Ghz extra clock. So 0.5K extra money is justified.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 2, 2010)

Ya i know cilus. Many prices and rigs are to be updated. Will soon do that. Will add ur suggestion.


----------



## ssb1551 (Dec 2, 2010)

@ *Cilus* - Couldn't find any site where 965 is quoted for 7.8k...The lowest was at SMC for 8.3k..


----------



## racdoy (Dec 3, 2010)

Price quotes from page 1:
G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws CL8 @ 7.5k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k

Are there any reputed online stores where I can buy them at those prices? Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 6, 2010)

Jas is it good to recommend Corsair gs600 instead of vx550?

The gs600 is newly launched and retails in sp road bangalore @ 5.2k

Kumarmanish has got this psu with his rig. Check this thead.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 6, 2010)

^^not heard much
but if i was asked to buy one among those then i would certainly have gone for vx 550W
reason?
its been in use since pretty good amount of time and is dependable


----------



## vickybat (Dec 6, 2010)

^^
Yes vx550 is rock solid. But this is another product from the same legendary brand i.e CORSAIR. So there is a slim chance for it goin wrong. But lets wait for a good review to reconsider everything.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 7, 2010)

could you please remove the spoiler tags from first post? It does not look good imo...

@vicky: The 550VX aint such an awesome PSU, friend got it recently, died in 2 weeks. Its made by CWT and not seasonic who made the 450VX. Having said that, my 550VX is going strong 

The GS600 is not worth the price IMO, i mean, they have said it gives 600W at *40C*,IIRC PSUs tend to get a bit hotter than that, 80plus certification has lowered its standards or what?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

@ jaskanwar singh

Jas the i5 750 is available in kolkata at about 8.1k as said by a forum member named *Mitraark*. Check this thread.

If its true then a cheaper intel gaming rig can be configured at 40 -50k.


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes i am going to buy the i5 750 ,i have been quoted a price of 8.1k in Kolkata [ 4% VAT Extra though ], although it was the lowest price i got after i asked in quite a few shop , if you go into any shop they might quote a price of upto Rs 300-400 more than that.

Any recommendation for a good Motherboard for the i5 750 ? I do not need anything for overclocking or SLI , , no USB3 SATA 3 needed, just a basic Mobo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

Vicky i was away from home for a few days. Will reach today or tommorow and update the guide.

Mitraark look at gigabyte p55m ud2 @ 6.4k


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

@ mitraark

Buddy you can also pair the i5 750 with an h55 chipset based board and save up cash if you don't want to tweak your cpu.

CHECK THIS - Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2 @ 3.6k

Use a discrete card as i5 750 doesn't have on chip gpu like 6 series (which are pathetic in gaming).


----------



## mitraark (Dec 8, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ mitraark
> 
> Buddy you can also pair the i5 750 with an h55 chipset based board and save up cash if you don't want to tweak your cpu.
> 
> ...



The motherboard is MicroATX and only 2xRAM slots  ??

I am going to get the following Config , and i am only unsure about the GFX card. Since i don;t game much i was thinking Sapphire 5670 1GB , but now looking at my config [ Check here i am starting to think if a better GFX card should be there like ATI 6850


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

Its cheap so i suggested that. 4gb ram is more than enough and you don't need more for the apps you mentioned.

Go for 6850 with the above config and you won't regret.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 8, 2010)

Just my 2 cents advice to people who advice others. Just don't advice people by pairing a board with 4+1 power phase and with a 125w processor. Do you really think a board with a 4 pin atx power connector can supply  that much power without stressting it? Even if the brands+ magazines+ some brilliant reviewer+ some advisors who recommend for name sake say it will work, its just going to stress the phase and the mosfets, eventually putting load on the processor's voltage supply. The board will be the least of your concerns as it will burn the processor as well.

A prime example from overclock.net:
*img228.imageshack.us/img228/7205/igp51696980900.th.jpg

*img6.imageshack.us/img6/5314/igp51706988347.th.jpg

*img404.imageshack.us/img404/4681/igp51676992451.th.jpg

------
This is exactly the reason why some advisors need to stop recommending just by cramping hardware within a price for the sake of it. Its the people's money that is getting wasted because of such advices and you obviously will blame it on something else because you obviously don't know how things work. Take extra care and do a proper research before blabbing about it. 

For everyone's knowledge the board is MSI 890GXM-G65 but this applies for any board with 4+1 power phase put up in a ridiculous manner and supposedly "compatible" with 125w processors. I told to some people it needs 8 pin EPS ATX cable+ more/better phase control, but sadly people just won't listen.
-----
What's the difference between 4+1? and 8+1? An overclocker names chew* puts it out in layman's terms:


			
				 Chew*@XS said:
			
		

> 8 +_ phase when implemented correctly requires less power to acchieve clocks,its cleaner power, it's not as stressfull on PSU, and is considered to have a longer longevity. I might add there are very few true 8 phase designs. Most are split 4 + 4.
> 
> 4 +_ works, if properly implemented and kept cool, if not it will eventually blow up when pushed hard.


4/8 phase is made specifically for CPU voltage. +1/2/3/4/whatever is made for the memory so unless you overclock rams, it doesn't matter much (i said matter much- I didn't it doesn't matter at all). But if 4+1 is done, not only better mosfets+ phase are supposed to be used, but also the circuit needs to be made in such a way that there is no stress between the EPS ATX connector and the Phase to the processor. It adds up to the cost and hassles, hence 8+1 is better off according to *some* companies.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 8, 2010)

Core i5 750 is not a 125 watt cpu but 95 watts. It can be safely paired with the above chipset without any hassles if not overclocked or rather any component oc'ed.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 8, 2010)

It is not overclocked and quiet and cool was enabled.


vickybat said:


> *Core i5 750* is not a 125 watt cpu but 95 watts. It can be *safely* *paired* with the *above* chipset *without any hassles* if not overclocked or rather any component oc'ed.


 It is not even an intel chipset board with LGA 1156 socket . As I've said, its MSI 890GXM-G65. 

 Its and AMD 890G board paired with an x6 normally on 60-80% load whenever it was used. The board caught on fire- literally. See the damage you can actually see the copper plate through the top burnt PCB layer. I have also seen some board where the soldering is done all the way through the board but rather till the surface of the board. 

One of the visible mistakes done on the board:
*img34.imageshack.us/img34/276/57012440.th.png


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 8, 2010)

^^got that sorcerer. will look into it and update the guide accordingly. thanks for the info. but now 1055t is in 95w also, is it available freely??

how to identify 1055T 95W?? 

also then 955BE and other processors would become out of the reach of common man because i dont see any budget board with 8+1 phase power design!! now what??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 8, 2010)

I am sure you must have seen some processor reviews where they mention model numbers for processors? This is one of the reasons why. The specific model number will be there on the box. The number is HDT55TWFK6DGR.
Use this to know about the processor using this: AMD Athlon, Athlon XP and Athlon MP identification
This is how you'll know if even the box packaging is same. Models/rev number/manufacturers' date- it matters.
-
If you think that my language is offensive, dont. Just use this opportunity to learn. Same goes for other advisors. As one said in E forums- you read ****, you learn ****! Here comes the un-**** process!!



> ..also then 955BE and other processors would become out of the reach of common man because i dont see any budget board with 8+1 phase power design!!


What will the "common man" do with 955BE? 

i3 530+ decent enough board not good enough for him? For most (even now) those "common man" are sticking to e5200/e7200+ g31 chipset boards which still does the good thing for them, right? If he wants something more- he is not a "common man". He's a man with specific needs. When you can't accomodate something decent enough in a tight budget, do the right thing and explain. But you're trying to squeeze everything possible within a budget, but ignoring the fact that its not balanced enough that it will last long. This is wrong. Out of all the people who have such problems, atleast one of them are able to contact me. One of the most common thing I heard- they were recommended by the digit guys. I didn't ask him if it was the magazine's build guide or the forums- but there ya go!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now what??


You're the man who brought back PC buying guide so do a proper research. You have the internets. All you need to do is read and understand those reviews.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2010)

excellent initiative jasji
 but iam kinda neglegient about intel configs now since sandy bridge is due.

by the way i would like more workstation configs,and the abov 100k configs are quiet strange since they spend more on enthusiast lifestyle stuff,no multiple display but more ssd's why so.

and in workstations dual displays or lcd tvs are used ,well that depends on the artist but ithink including wacom tablet and the os price would be good.

and i dont how many are in for it but workstation boards and xeons will be good addition.

and yes why cant 120k configs house 980x and 990x? and please do include thermaltek level 10 case if its avbl here.

and one last question isnt cilus tx850w an overkill for his rig,if not how?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2010)

ok sorcerer i am into research now!!

found ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
its 8+1 phase power design and would make ideal combo with x6's and 955 or 965. it has got positive feedback on newegg but not able to find a review


----------



## mitraark (Dec 9, 2010)

ANy decent board for the i5 750 ?

No Overclocking or SLI / Crossfire


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2010)

^^how much can you spend??


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 9, 2010)

@Sorcy: This goes only when you OC right? coz these parts are often given some headroom (tolerance) for sudden surges of peak power.
The 4pin 12V ATX is rated 8A per pin hence (8x2)x12 = 192w & the 8pin is 7A per pin hence (7x4)x12 = 336w
Owing to this & keeping in mind the tolerances (15-20% for good brands) we can very much run off a 220w for a short duration & a 180w for sustained period. IMO it's the cheap components playing havoc here.

Source


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> IMO it's the cheap components playing havoc here.



Agree with this.

Post Cards from the Edge - AMD 780G, NVIDIA 790i, Gigabyte 680i - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
4+1 vs. 8+2(8+1) Phase Power Design - XtremeSystems Forums


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 9, 2010)

The numbers agree too. The guy @overclockers OCed his Thuban - a 1090T 3.2Ghz @ 1.325V to 4.0Ghz @ 1.475V

Calculating the new CPU wattage it comes out to be 200w, which was otherwise rated 125w.

This new wattage exceeded the standard 192w & at greater loads even the tolerance of 15%(220w), heck even 20%(230w). since the 125w rated Thubans are known to run at 190w at loads

*www.legitreviews.com/images/reviews/1289/power_consumption.jpg
Source
*images.anandtech.com/graphs/amdphenomiix6_042610231918/22638.png 
Source

If you ask me,* it was a disaster waiting to happen*.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> @Sorcy: This goes only when you OC right? coz these parts are often given some headroom (tolerance) for sudden surges of peak power.



Depends on the component like mosfets/VRMs. But you're forcing power through the 4 pin what's meant to be delivered properly through 8 pin. Its like my lane outside my house- cars are parked on both side of the road and buses come from both ends with cars behind them.

This pretty much explains why mosfet sinks are not put in such boards (one of the reasons) is because it won't make much difference as the inevitable will happen. Therefore maybe they decided not to put it, saves cost further. Sad sad luck if you picked such stuff based on stuff written on the board/box.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 9, 2010)

Agreed that a polyphase power delivery system is preferable to ease the load, but rather to make people(like me), who already have bought 125w proccy with a 4pin ATX, paranoid it's safe to say that unless someone doesn't OC to an alarming power usage (>190w) our rigs might not become working toasters.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

To sum up what I learned
8 phase - Recommended. Specially if you OC high on a 125+ W CPU.
4 phase - OK for less than 125W. Stock 125W. Low-med OC on high quality MOSFET/board.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 9, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> To sum up what I learned
> 8 phase - Recommended. Specially if you OC high on a 125+ W CPU.
> 4 phase - OK for less than 125W. Stock 125W. Low-med OC on high quality MOSFET/board.


That's what the figures say.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> 8 phase - Recommended. Specially if you OC high on a 125+ W CPU.


Provided they are actual 8 phase but again, which of the are true 8 phase? Referring to the xs link again:


> Whether it is a blatant lie depends on what does "phase" mean for you. ASUS and Gigabyte seem to think that inductor = phase, but rest of the world knows that "phase" is "one part or portion in recurring or serial activities or occurrences logically connected within a greater process, often resulting in an output or a change." (Wikipedia). Phase is not something that exists on motherboard PCB, it's a parameter of the voltage control process. So for most people, yes, ASUS and Gigabyte and many other manufacturers lie about their PWM designs.


I am not saying companies will follow the same funda, but its a "good to know" information. Refer to 890GPA-UD3H's layout as an example.

It is a 4+1 phase design but if you see it comes with an 8 pin eps connector. This is a proper example of a board with 4+1 phase properly implemented. I think Asus has a board like this- one of the 890 pro/usb3 types. Less stress+ better components and Precision OV on the board- perfect example of how a good board compatible with 125w should be like. 

These days I am curious if Gigabyte's precision OV works similar to EPU on asus boards, but sadly the information about EPU is somewhat vague.

I am not saying that they are doing this now, but don't expect a board with decent enough component for a lesser price.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 9, 2010)

Either way for MSI claiming to be OC friendly - is pure BS. Atleast on enthusiast boards they should've gone 8+1/16+1. If any MSI board developing engineer is reading this, kindly sit on this ..|..
As for the burnt out mobo: If you have a 890FX, a Phenom II X6 (that too a BE), an efficient Water Cooling & a sane curious human mind who wouldn't OC. That being said 8+1 is bare minimum on such boards.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ Read up . 

Speaking of MSI I've been told that their Dr. MOS funda is for real and such types is adopted in certain Gigabyte (and maybe Asus? Not sure) did it on atleast couple of boards- one of them is the x58A-UD9. MSI needs to tighten their quality control for starters, things will improve eventually once it comes to their attention.

They do make pretty decent cards and their GPU utility for stress testing (kombuster) and overclocking (after burner) is brilliant, more brilliant that it does work with other cards. Unlike Gigabyte's DES which has a chip on the hardware hence software will work on GBT boards and Asus' EPU/TPU which are 2 different chips on their board whose software can work only their board, msi did something honest that it works as it should. They could have tried to justify by implementing a hocus pocus chip, but they didn't. Sadly, its antics like mentioned above over shadows such implementations . Tech and marketing/PR at times don't go hand in hand. Sucks big time.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

nbaztec said:


> kindly sit on this ..|..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2010)

sorcerer then a 4+1 phase with 8 pin eps12v connector will work fine with 125w?

The ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3 is 8+2 phase.

The ASUS M4A89GTD PRO USB3 is 8+2 phase.

which is a good cpu cooler in 2-3k range?
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.7k is ideal in 3-4k range?


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 9, 2010)

^From what all I've gathered, 4+1 will suffice as long as you don't OC a 125w. 4+1 phase on an 8 pin will go in reducing the stress on the remaining pins, since it won't split the phase among the pins, but the current. But this is from an engineer's pov, only sorcerer can tell it's real world implications.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2010)

I haven't tested/seen that board- yet. 

But I can say for sure 890GPA UD3H is a nicely made board and it does what you want it to do without breaking the bank paired with an hexa core(price is bit on a higher side, GBT India should concentrate on being in sync with price rates in India and decrease random availability issues big time). Even when it came with f1 bios and when x6 came out, unlike most boards, this did run x6, but detected the processor as unknown and as an x4. To add more, it was stable nevertheless and since it was necessary at those times that newer bios were flashed to run x6 properly, it shows how good the bios is. The 890gpa you get now is from newer rev 2.1 and hence with newer bioses.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 9, 2010)

^
Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
is brilliant in the range.
Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus review

9* C more than the Noctua on 3600 MHz QX9770 processor clock frequency with 1.4 volts.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 9, 2010)

sorcy 890GPA UD3H at 8.2k while the ASUS is at 9.5k. and the MSI 890FXA GD70 still uses 4 pin etx...

thanks for the review ishu


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay. Then those shopping sites need to update prices . 

Makes sense to pick up 890GPA-UD3H+ hexa core if you're going the amd way. If one can stretch budget a bit, he could try grabbing an x58 combo with sabertooth or wait for Jan.

Anything less? i3 530/540 with a decent enough H55M board (s2h/usb3) will suffice.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 9, 2010)

sorceror ,jas and nbaztec sir i still couldnt get all the phase power design problem.how to recognize such boards.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 10, 2010)

^It should be mentioned: 
1) 4-pin 12V ATX or 8-pin 12V ATX/ETS Socket
2) Power Phase: 4+1/8+1/8+2/16+1

A board may only have permutations of the above entities.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 10, 2010)

can you give an example of a mainstream board specifications.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Post Cards from the Edge - AMD 780G, NVIDIA 790i, Gigabyte 680i - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News



Part 2 of that thing

Post Cards from the Edge Update - AMD 780G - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News



> While a board’s PWM/MOSFET count generally indicates its capability to handle a particular load rating, it does not always indicate its ability to properly regulate, correct, and deliver clean power. That is why a board with a properly designed four-phase system can offer improved quality/performance over a poorly designed five- or six-phase system. All of our boards in the roundup utilize a decent three- or four-phase PWM design, with the exception of the ASRock board that features a five-phase design. Does this mean that the ASRock board will handle the 9850BE without a problem? Not necessarily, as there is more to our story than PWM design.





> Power Phases regulate the voltages and other stuff going to your CPU.
> 
> 4+1 stands for, 4 for the CPU, and 1 For the memory.
> 
> ...



Sorcy has made me paranoid. I was going to buy a new rig in a month or so and it feels like everything is failing.  Can't stop googling. There doesn't seem to be a final conclusion.

If someone is a electrical student *www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=126.

Looks like sorcy posted this on Chip too. And he got a thumbs up. LOL


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2010)

You're checking out 780g chipsets. Don't go that far unless you have the intention to buy them. If you have whitelisted the chipsets you decided to buy on, checking out the power consumption of these boards with such chipsets helps. That should help you reducing your doubts.

To aid everyone in your self research (lol no way I am going to spoonfeed anyone, grow up and do some self research the hard way like I did by using my comments as reference. This way next time when someone asks you for help, you will start to think about these factors by default):
If you want proper explanation (I'll still keep it very short) you need to know the series of events involving the phase-game, we need to go back to the intel p45 days when 2 companies bragged about 12 power phase and all that, then one of them putting up vids/photos against the other (indirectly) that its not an actual 12 phase being used on the board (P 45 days). The another had about 8+2 phases but the phase quality was useless. Both were corrected after pointing/bashing by many users (and very handful of reviewers)that they were not 12 phase at all.

If you see x58's phase trends, its somewhat the same but as companies removed the brand/specs on the phase, it becomes difficult to know what kinda/quality phase is used. For example, x58a-UD7 rev 1.0 came with 24 phase design (True phase design? Unlikey but I can't say as I've haven't looked past UD3R/sabertooth as this fulfills most user's needs/requirements and I am not sure if GBT bragged it as true Phase. I think asus has an one intel board with loads of VRMs almost surrounding the socket ) but then X58A UD7 rev 2.0 came with 16 phases (but maybe they are better ones- again no specs of those phase mentioned so can't say). 

Same thing was done when phase game was on AMD but many also questioned how can a 4 pin atx supply power to a power hungry processor. Majority of the companies removed the brand/specs on the phase. This arguement however was highlighted by few but respected sources (xtreme systems and anandtech which has over 1 million readers being one of them) and was shortlived, resulting the phase marketing was reduced dramtically in newer chipsets. You still this in fewer boards, but the numbers have reduced compared to before. 

that's why you see *some* companies/series being truthful that what they use is actually a 4 or 6+1. 

 MSI wasn't involved in this bandwagon during the time, concentrated more on those weird copper coiled passive heatsinks and Dr. MOS, then OC genie.



aby geek said:


> can you give an example of a mainstream board specifications.





The Sorcerer said:


> Provided they are actual 8 phase but again, which of the are true 8 phase? Referring to the xs link again:
> 
> I am not saying companies will follow the same funda, but its a "good to know" information. Refer to* 890GPA-UD3H's layout* as an example.



Read dude, read the previous comments carefully.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah that board was already on the top of my list. Was also looking at MSI but not going to now. I don't like ASUS so that board or 890FX seem to be my only options. Anyways I'll ask when I buy it. Thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

sorcy have you reviewed Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2010)

I reviewed 880GMA-UD2H Rev 1.0 review sample. If I can recollect, 1.0 was not released, it was 2.0 as they wanted to put some minor updates+ apple recharging port with 1- 2 more fan connectors:
*krysproj.blogspot.com/2010/01/gigabyte-880gma-ud2h-review.html


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

^^hows that? The GM is just same without usb3 and sata3 and another pcie x4

found another - ASrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k with 8+2 phase..searching for reviews now!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2010)

Southbridge is different (AMD 710?) on 880GM if I am not mistaken. Also if you look at the pcie slots and the connectors next to 24 pin, the layout is bit different. That's the reason why I take photos with coolers like noctua with the rams installed, people can get a pretty good picture about the layout. 

Which reminds me, GBT needs to improve on their layout. Seeing their not-so-recent history of them taking few feedbacks seriously, most likely atleast a small portion of layout issues might have been corrected in the newer boards that are coming. I wished 880gma ud2h to be available for 7kish after series of price as 890gpa as mentioned by someone above, but sadly there's only 880gm ud2h. I am not saying 880gm-ud2h is bad, but if you're buying something to keep for 2-3-4 years, make sense to spend 1-2k extra. Its not after 6-8 months you change mobos.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 10, 2010)

> This board uses 8 pin EPS connector and is equipped with 4+1 phase power design


Thats from sorcy's review.

So that means that its all good with 125W.

EDIT : beaten



The Sorcerer said:


> I wished 880gma ud2h to be available for 7kish



Its available for 5.5k right now.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

yup the southbridge is SB710 in GM. The GM is at 4.5k and GMA at 5.5k buddy. i am using the GM one . and after comparing yes the layout is different. Is GMA good at OCing?
AFAIK the layout of X58A UD3R is also not good as compared  to Sabertooth X58.
Have you done ASROCK 890GX Extreme3 review?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2010)

No mosfet sinks on 880GM/A UD2H. I would prefer MOSFET sinks if one is going the overclocking way. But it should be fine if you're not bumping it much+ putting some sinks on it. At the end of the day, its for everyday use so makes sense to take such precautions.

No mosfet sinks on 880GMA UD2H. I would prefer MOSFET sinks if one is going the overclocking way. But it should be fine if you're not bumping it much+ putting some sinks on it. At the end of the day, its for everyday use so makes sense to take such precautions.
=====
I don't think asrock is available in India offically. Maybe brought in by dealers who usually import stuff maybe. When I had a chat with someone from Asus (I assumed it was technically an Asustek's office as the same office space but different set of guys handle Garmin-asus) via FB about the asRock's new fatal1ty board, but I came to know they don't do ASrock but they are aware of some boards circulating around, mostly low end. I did put a message across (I am sure its a futile attempt most probably as his people responsible for importing the stuff have a different way of seeing things) saying that the way how asrock is doing things, it has the potential to have a decent mobo market business here so let's see.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

Sorcy hows MSI P55 GD65? Which P55 boards have you reviewed?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2010)

^^Nothing yet from Intel for any brands.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

this review seems good - MSI P55-GD65 Review - Overclockers Club

whats the price of Phenom II x4 970BE?

Is Zotac GT240 @ 5k good enough for a dedicated physx card along with 6870? or should i add a Zotac GTS250 @ 6.7k.


----------



## pegasus (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you The Sorcerer sir- your reputation precedes you for good reason/s. 


Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ... i dont see any budget board with 8+1 phase power design!! now what??


Jas- Would you consider this a budget board? ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
I do.
I may have mentioned this a few times before and i do so again as a motherboard is one of the most important purchases for me.
Some may think i am whacked out or something but i usually look at the cpu:mobo pricing at 1:1 on an average, if not skewed more towards the mobo. 
10K chip pairs well with a 10K mobo, give or take a 10-20%, here or there.

General tendency for anyone is to try to squeeze in a very powerful cpu with as cheap a mobo as possible.
How often have we not come across suggestions to pair a X4/X6 with a 3-4K motherboard?
Is it possible?
Yes
Is it advisable?
err... no comments.

Do these guys report later how long that rig worked flawlessly on the hardware front, esp the mobo part.
If it failed prematurely, some blame the manufacturer conveniently.
If it didn't, lucky user- maybe he/she never stressed his/her rig enough as there wasn't a need for that much cpu power to begin with.
There is a minimum decent psu we suggest and similarly there should be a minimum decent mobo we should suggest for a certain processor depending not only on the TDP but also on other factors like the intended usage of that rig.
If we are offered more features at a lower price point compared to counterparts/competition, it should make us a bit cautious rather than gleeful of how much more we can have for less.
Lots of ifs, buts, etc etc but there are 2 ways to look at deciding proper configs-
Well-balanced (maintaining a balance in terms of quality, performance as required) and well-budgetted (trying to fit in max stuff in min price).
That's why it becomes very important for the senior/knowledgeable members to put their foot down and say- don't get cheap, as there is never a free meal.

And guess what- i haven't even mentioned overclocking yet.
(just shared some random, general thoughts- spoken in general. )


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 10, 2010)

and this too pegasus - ASUS M4A87TD EVO.....and please mention your comments on ocing now ..


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 10, 2010)

pegasus said:


> Thank you The Sorcerer sir- your reputation precedes you for good reason/s.


Sorcy *sir*??

Oh I thought people hated me especially for ranting out loud . Wherever you heard this "reputation" from, its pretty obvious its vague and over exaggerated. Don't call me sir, just doing my 2 cents for sanity's sake.


----------



## nbaztec (Dec 10, 2010)

> Thank you The Sorcerer *sir*


  Sorcy, this makes you seem like a grumpy old grandpa with 3 grandchildren & lots of cats. 
hehehe - oh wait...


> sorceror ,_jas _and _nbaztec _*sir*


nvm... -_-"


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 10, 2010)

^lol dude...no1 hates you buddy, you are one of the most respected members in these forums... :thumbsup:


----------



## aby geek (Dec 11, 2010)

@ nbaztec , sorceror : pardon me but its my habit to respect people with greater knowledge than me. when i started playing mmos i called most high lvl people sir and maam ,and once a lvl 80 player turned out to be a 10 year old , and he was like please ia just 10 , i said you are more skilled than me in the game so even if i am a gramps you deserve respect.

you can call me sir when it comes to making no sense or cooking hardware


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 11, 2010)

LOL There are those in the "shadows" lurking around waiting for me to make a typo/misintrepetation/mistake. Not an easy thing to be as accurate as much as possible, but this is something anyone can do. You just have to do proper ground research- properly and patiently. You read **** and you learn ****.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2010)

the sub 100k -    
reveiw and suggest changes please. The above 100k are still under research!..

*1)Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x2 245 @ 2.6k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
Zebronics OEM K & M @ 0.3k
Zebronics 600VA @ 1.1k
Creative SBS A35 - 2.0 @ 0.4k

Total - 19.4k

Intel Option - 

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5500 @ 3k
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo @ 2.6k

Total - 19.8k


 
*2)Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.Skill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 1.5k
MSI HD5750 @ 6.9k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL IN2020M @ 6.5k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 35k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i3 540 @ 5k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k

Total - 35.5k



*3)Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 7.2k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
Kingston 4GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3k
Zotac GTX460 768MB @ 10k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 520W @ 4.2k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 50k

Intel Option -

Intel Core i5 750 @ 8.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k

Total - 51.3k



*4)Sub 50k (Entry level rig for 3D works)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II 1055t @ 8.8k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
Kingston 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 3k
ATI FirePro V4800 @ 11k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.7k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 51.2k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i5 750 @ 8.5k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k

Total - 50.9k



*5)Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws CL7 @ 4.7k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 71.2k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 8.2k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k

Total - 69.7k



*6)Sub 85k (High end gaming with Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI P55 GD65 @ 7.9k
CM Hyper N520 @ 2.5k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws CL7 @ 4.7k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 CF @ 22.4k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX650W @ 6.3k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 84.1k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x4 970BE @ 9k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ @ 8.2k

Total - 83k



*7)Sub 85k (High end gaming without Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Core i7 950 @ 14.3K
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
CM Hyper N520 @ 2.5k
G.Skill 6GB DDR3 1600 Ripjaws CL8 @ 6.2k
Zotac GTX570 @ 19k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7K
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 86.4k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ @ 8.2k
G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws CL8 @ 7.5k

Total - 81.6k



*8)Sub 85k (3D Works)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
G.Skill 8GB DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws CL8 @ 7.5k
ATI FirePro V5800 @ 27k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 14k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 86k



THE MAJOR CHANGES ARE - 

1. updated motherboards accordingly.
2. added GTX570.
3. added newer ATI Firepro 4800 and 5800. 7800 and 8800 will be featured in above 100k. 
4. added cpu coolers in above 70k.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

@ jaskanwar

People sticking with a single monitor should be better of with a fast single gpu setup. In real world scenarios, you won't find a difference between gtx 570 and 6850cf in a single monitor but add eyefinity then diff. gets noticeable.

So i suggest a multi monitor setup for cf or sli rigs either using eyefinity or nvidia surround depending on the cards people use.

What say?


----------



## mitraark (Dec 11, 2010)

In Sub 50k Gaming , you mentioned GTX 460 768 MB  , is that better than ATI 6850 ?

ALso  ,in sub 20k , you added FSP Saga PSU , i feel the PSU that comes along with Zebronics Bijli would have been enough for an entry level Dual COre setup..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2010)

vickybat from where did you read that now buddy?

mitraark, i will change it to 6850. Its always good to have a better psu than those locals. zeb bijli with psu costs around 2k..

guys i am in a big dilemma of which ups to suggest with the rigs? can someone list out what type of rigs will need how much VA UPS and which models accordingly? or should i remove them?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

@ jaskanwar

Its simple. When you add lets say 3 monitors, the pixels around horizontal width increases considerably. So lets say playing at 1920x1080 , now it becomes 5760x1080 thus taking total pixel count very high.

So sli or cf helps in these scenarios better than a single gpu.

Check this

Jas sparkle has launched its Gtx570 based cards in india. Prices start from 21.9k. Available through abacus peripherals.

Refer this


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2010)

vicky i know CF will help in 3 monitor setup but in a single monitor it will increase the frame rates also like in the reviews you see..moreover sometimes its buyers choice of CF or SLI. so to make the guide more vast i also added this option..

now somebody please tell on UPS? refer my previous post..


----------



## vickybat (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes ofcourse dual or more gpu setup will churn more fps but from practiclity point of view, the difference won't be noticeable. Say u use a fast card like gtx 570 and cf two 6850's. On full hd on a single monitor the diff. betwwen the two won't be visible to naked eye because they are capable of churning more fps.

But when resolution increases with multimonitor setup, the single card takes a performance hit so in this scenario , sli or cf of two or more able cards excel.
Even value doesn't matter here cause a person spending or two or more large displays can very well sli two 570's or cf two 6870's or maybe 3 6870's. So the guide has to be revised for wide variety of users.

Now about ups, you can add apc and numeric.

Apc 600va -1.8k
Apc 650va- 2.6k
apc 1.1kva- 4.5k(confirm this please)
numeric 1kva- 3.7k( confirm this please)
I know this much. Let someone else throw some light in high end models and prices.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 11, 2010)

buddy i said someone's choice also matters..i agree the diff wont be noticeable much though..and check all the rigs now please and tell me so that i can put these up atleast.

some high end like 1500VA please..? and which do you suggest for the no budget rig?..

P.S. my cabby needs serious cleaning now..!

in Sub 50k (Mid range gaming) the total is increasing budget..so shall i change 6850 to GTX460 768MB @ 10k.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 11, 2010)

Remember one (more) thing. x58 comes with 36 PCIE lanes. USB 3 and SATA 3 uses 6 of those lanes. If you're going CF+ utilisiing usb 3.0 and sata 3, x58 is the way to go and it there will not be a bottleneck because of lanes being used.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 11, 2010)

^
AFAIK the difference in lanes only becomes noticable in triple card setups. Its doesn't has any impact on dual sli/cf except in benchmarks.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2010)

Jas, the AMD option for Sub 85K without Crossfire option, my suggestion is change the motherboard from something 890FX chipset based to 890GX chipset based. The main difference is 890FX supports full X32 (Crosfire in X16xX16 mode) bandwidth for Crossfire whereas 890GX offers X8 crossfire mode. So if you are not planning for Crossfire, 890GX is sufficient.
My choice will be Asrock 890GX-EXTREME3 @7.2K or MSI  890GXM-G65 @7.5K.  Also very good for dedicated physx card setup.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 12, 2010)

^
Looks like you didn't read all the discussion b/w me, Jas, Nbaztec and Sorcy.

MSI G65 will go in flames with 125W TDP CPU.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 12, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> ^
> AFAIK the difference in lanes only becomes noticable in triple card setups.



Sort of. Depending on the cards you're using (and if they are pushed to utilize that much stuff lanes got to offer) and the board comes with sad PCIE lane setup or not+ if the board comes with the support and if you use sata 3 and usb3. 

That's why most x58 boards with cf/sli+ usb 3.0 and sata 3 support _(I think but not sure- maybe x58 sabertooth has, but for sure the x58a UD5 has it)_ have mechanical switch on the PCIE lanes to enable/disable if the slots are occupied/vacant so that this way all the 32 pcie lanes will be used nicely, hence chances of any major/minor bottleneck/stuttering is not present- besides what are the chances that if you max out on cf/sli+ cards+ all usb 3.0 and sata3 connectors and end up using the full potential of those 32 lanes? hmm?? 

If there are such people, obviously they are overclockers and not just a power user. Hence boards like UD9.
UD9 comes with those NF chips. If you know how those SB and chips work, you will also know why the SB sink is so massive. That board is in a league of its own no matter if other boards are deemed "more overclockable".


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2010)

Ishu , Ya, I do have read the post regarding the power phase design. That's why I suggested two of them. Check the Asrok one, it is having V8+2 power designing.
And Sorcerer, even if you are going for Crossfire (As SLI is not possible in AMD chipset), the performance difference between X8-X8 mode and X16-X16 mode are actually less than 10%. The reason is very simple, there is nothing out there are for now and will not come out near future which can use full bandwidth of X32 lane and there will be CPU bottleneck before reaching that required performance. So paying extra 3 to 4K is simply not justified.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> The reason is very simple......





The Sorcerer said:


> *besides what are the chances that if you max out on cf/sli+ cards+ all usb 3.0 and sata3 connectors and end up using the full potential of those 32 lanes? hmm?? *



Way ahead of you dude . Infact Asingh PMed me to which I gave him a reply way before I posted that point here. I know that reason since p45/x48 days. If you think about it, AGP was ditched prematurely IMO.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 12, 2010)

> Way ahead of you dude


Did not get you properly. However regarding your using every thing simultaneously, don't you think using CF+all the USB port at a time is a very rare scenario?
And I really wanna know about the power phase design in detail as I'm going for a new one based on AMS 890GX. Could you please post some links for articles regarding this.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 12, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Did not get you properly. However regarding your using every thing simultaneously, don't you think using CF+all the USB port at a time is a very rare scenario?


Hence I said "What are the chances if....". Even if one does, 1 board has the solution but its primarily made for serious and full-blown ln2 overclocking. 



Cilus said:


> And I really wanna know about the power phase design in detail as I'm going for a new one based on AMS 890GX. Could you please post some links for articles regarding this.


There are some info that is never shared online and there are some info that can't be brought down to a guide- both unfortunate cases.

There was a time you can find out which phase and its resistance is used on the board as the basic spec was given on the phase itself, now most of the manufacturers remove it- or give a vague spec. 
----
I am not saying this ASROCK is bad. There were handful *(all of them being recent)* boards that sort of gave an impression despite minor issues. When I asked one of the Asus India guys via FB, their office *(or any that they are aware of)* does not handles ASROCK in India *(Asustek owns Asus and ASROCK- for those who didn't know) * so they are imported by a dealer/distributor. Make sure they can do the needful and take care of RMA, if such cases happen in the future.


----------



## asingh (Dec 12, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> Way ahead of you dude . Infact Asingh PMed me to which I gave him a reply way before I posted that point here. I know that reason since p45/x48 days. If you think about it, AGP was ditched prematurely IMO.





Here is the transcript of what transpired. I had doubts about the 36 lanes.

I sent the following questions:



> Read your post on PCIe lanes for the X58. Am somewhat confused. If it has 36 lanes out of which 32 are reserved for x16 x16, we are left with just 4. Now we need to connect to the DMI and then for USB 3 / Sata 3. How does it work out. How can we have 6 for else..?
> 
> Read a bit on Wikipedia..and they suggest 40 lanes...
> 
> ...



To which I got this superb answer:



> LOL!!
> Did wikipedia say that there were 3 rev versions on x58 chipset itself? .
> Check xs, overclock, bit-tech and such reliable sites mate, it uses upto 36 pcie lanes- not 40. Even intel's product brief says it too:
> *www.intel.com/Assets/PDF/prod...duct-brief.pdf
> ...



Way to go...!


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

@ jas 

For sub 35k rig, change the intel option to i3 540 instead of 530. 

For sub 20k rig i think clarkdale based pentium procesors should be suggested in lieu of older wolfdales. Pentium g6950 shuould be good if priced right.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2010)

^^540 will increase budget by 500 bucks. you can oc the 2.93 of 530 to 3.06 of 540..

Pentium g6950 costs 4.8k..Intel Pentium G6950 ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India..

@cilus..
ok i will change to Gigabyte GA 890GPA UD3H @ 8k

In the sub 50k gaming i changed 6850 to GTX460 768MB to bring totals to 50k!!


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2010)

i think workstation configs should not be without dual display, and how much do we know about the ttop of the line ws graphic cards? i think we should not leave them out,a no budget ws can house them.

*techshop.in/store/combo-deals-buy-online-india-c-218.html

jasji can this be considered for value buyers?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^540 will increase budget by 500 bucks. you can oc the 2.93 of 530 to 3.06 of 540..
> 
> Pentium g6950 costs 4.8k..Intel Pentium G6950 ? Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India..
> !



Yes but i3 540 gives slightly better performance out of the box due to higher clockspeed and many buyers are not into overclocking.Its not simple to overclock i3 540 by regular users due to its locked multiplier & chipset voltage has to be tinkered which is not everyones cup of tea. Therefore many wouldn,t go this way and will stick with stock speeds.

So you can go for 540 even if the budget goes up by 500 bucks. 
And talk about g6950, i3 530 & i3 540 are some 5.3k & 5.4k respectively in lynx whereas its available at 4.5 k in retail. So G6950 should be cheaper( not sure about this though). Somebody has to confirm.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2010)

aby i will add dual monitor in above 100k. in 50k and 85k the gfx cards consume a lot of bucks. so to create a balance i had to add a single monitor.
i have read reviews about the cards and will add 7800 and 8800 firepro in above 100k. 
about the combo - 
1. LGA775 old
2. the 950 + sabertooth costs 25.8k...930 + pro e is not vfm at 26.4k..

vickybat i3 530 is one of the most easiest chips to oc..it oces like hell!!

vicky see this - The Intel Core i3 530 Review - Great for Overclockers & Gamers - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> aby i will add dual monitor in above 100k. in 50k and 85k the gfx cards consume a lot of bucks. so to create a balance i had to add a single monitor.
> i have read reviews about the cards and will add 7800 and 8800 firepro in above 100k.
> about the combo -
> 1. LGA775 old
> ...



Thats what i am saying. Its great for overclockers but what about non overclockers or people who don't want to overclock?

For them i think i3 540 would be  good option with marginal price increase.It too can be oc'ed if needed similarly.  Don't you think?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2010)

ok..as you say buddy ...


----------



## mitraark (Dec 12, 2010)

The price difference between 530 and 540 in Kolkata is Rs 150 , so 540 is the way to go 

530 - Rs 4350 , 540 - Rs 4500 : + 4%


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2010)

which is better - APC or Numeric?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

No.1 - APC
No.2- Numeric

According to digit magazine.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2010)

This UPS thing is giving me a headache now. 
if this is correct i have to update and adjust all over again - APC UPS Price in India - Updated


shall i remove ups and leave it to buyer?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

Suggest apc ups only and leave the rest to the buyer. And jas the apc pricelist you posted has much higher prices. The 650 va is listed as 3.3k whereas i got it for 2.6k. Same goes for 1000va. Its much cheaper. So the pricelist should be obtained from rashi peripherals as they are the distributors atleast in my place.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 12, 2010)

how much for the 800VA then? can u get a complete price list from rashi.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 12, 2010)

Theitdepot - UPS

umm why 1100va cheaper than 800,please point out any major  tech differences we should know.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 12, 2010)

Prices are still on the higher side in the list.

Jas i'll call rashi and get the pricelist tommorow.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 13, 2010)

vickybat price list please??

guys one thing about ram - 
Corsair Dominator GT or Kingston HyperX or Mushkin Blackline?
which is best?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 13, 2010)

*Adding a new Type for Dedicated PhysX card*
*75K* with Dedicated PhysX card (for Advance Users)

*Phenom II X6 1090T (3.2 GHz, 6 cores, 2 MB L2, 6 MB L3) @ 11.6K
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H Motherboard  @ 8.4K
Corsair 1333 MHz 2X2 GB DDR-III Memory TW3X4G1333C9A @ 3.2K
Seagate 1 TB SATA @ 2.7K
Corsair TX650W @ 6.5K
Cooler Master Elite 430 @ 2.8K
Main Graphics card: Sapphire HD 6870 @ 14.5K
PhysX Graphics card: Biostar GT 240 1 GB GDDR3 @ 4.2K
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9K*

Total 75.4K

Created this one as some of the forum members have complained about their inability to use PhysX with Radeon cards due to unplayable fps, specially vickybat.
This needs an valid hack (tested in guru3d and Tomshardware) to apply over the installed Nvidia driver to overwrite the limitation of using Nvidia cards with only Nvidia cards. So mentioned it for advance users. 
If you want to use Nvidia cards as main card then GTX 470 @ 16K will be a good option.
This will enable users to enable PhysX in all the games and getting a very good performance. MAFIA II and other PhysX games will run like a charm with PhysX enabled.

CPU choice is 1090T here to cut the budget as its gaming performance is marginally lower than i5 760. But as it is designed for advance users, it can be overclocked to minimum 3.6 GHz in stalk cooler without any issue to get past i5 760's performance.

I'm going to add some more PhysX configurations if you guys wanna add it in the PC Buying guide. Even the sub 85K budget can also be derived from this budget by adding a Core i7 950 and the MSI X58 pro mobo.

Another Sub 60K PhysX config from my side:

Phenom II X4 955 @ 7.2K
ECS A890GXM-A 7.3K
Corsair 1333 MHz 2X2 GB DDR-III Memory TW3X4G1333C9A @ 3.2K
Seagate 1 TB SATA @ 2.7K
Corsair Vx550 @ 4.7K or Corsair GS600 @ 4.8K
Main Graphics card: Sapphire Radeon HD 6850 @ 11.2K
PhysX card: Zotac 9600GT 512 MB eco @ 3.6K
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2K
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4K
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k

Total 56.5K. The reasons of choosing the ECS motherboard are mainly two
1. Very good build quality with well placed components.
2. Highly overclockable
3. 3 PCI Express X16 slot for Crossfire @ X8 mode + X4 mode for PhysX card


----------



## vickybat (Dec 13, 2010)

+1 for cilus's config.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 14, 2010)

jasji you forgot gskill ripjaws


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 14, 2010)

nice concept cilus 

in the 60k one an ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k should suffice. it has another pcie x4 for the 9600GT. ASUS oces better than ECS. Spend the rest on Zotac GT240.

now cilus can you answer my question on memory in previous post.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> vickybat price list please??
> 
> guys one thing about ram -
> Corsair Dominator GT or Kingston HyperX or Mushkin Blackline?
> which is best?




Corsair dominators & kingston hyperx comes in the priority list. Have got custom cooling, and can cun run at very tight timings.

Can't say about mushkin blackline. Dominators are used in test review setups for benchmarks so they are extremely good & so are the hyperx.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 14, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> nice concept cilus
> 
> in the 60k one an ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k should suffice. it has another pcie x4 for the 9600GT. ASUS oces better than ECS. Spend the rest on Zotac GT240.
> 
> now cilus can you answer my question on memory in previous post.



The ECS one is better than ASUS, Jas, check the review in GURU3D. Even if you look at the picture of the motherboard, you will see the very nice layout and high (military grade) quality components. In fact initially I thought to introduce it to sub 75K configuration for a *2 way Xfire + PhysX* configuration.
Regarding your ram query, The rating should be Corsair, Kingston and then Muskin. Check the Tomshardware review over here.


----------



## napster007 (Dec 15, 2010)

The Sorcerer said:


> It is not overclocked and quiet and cool was enabled.
> 
> It is not even an intel chipset board with LGA 1156 socket . As I've said, its MSI 890GXM-G65.
> 
> ...




I'm running the same board..890gxm-g65 with phenom II x4 955..... it runs smooth with a games as of now... should i be worried???


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2010)

^^have you oced?


----------



## napster007 (Dec 15, 2010)

not really...but was planinig to use the Easy OC switch provided...


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys i had visited vedant computers yesterday..This the quotation they offered me for the following products..

Intel coreI7-950 -13.3k
Asus X58 Sabertooth -12.5k(They said the price on primeabgb is fake and they wont give you delivery for one month for that mobo)
Corsair XMS3 1600 MHZ 6GB-4.75k
Dell S2320l-9.7k
CM 690 II Plus transparent-5.45k
Logitech wirless combo-1.1k
APC 1.1 Kva -4.225k
CM hyper 212+ -1.9k
Powercolor 6870- 14.3k
Corsair TX650w -6k

CM 690 II advanced-6k
CM HAF 922-6.5k

Guys can you please recommend me whethere the price are good or can be negotiated more??

Can someone please recommend me a good LED monitor also??


Guys is Gigabyte mobo better than asus's???

Can the primeabgb be trusted upon for the delivery and price??


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 15, 2010)

+ 4% VAT and the prices are fine, primeabgb are  trusted online sellers but u might wanna check with them on phone first if u order, people of wb need to provide some kind of paper work for delivery(at least thats what i see some sellers on ebay mention)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 15, 2010)

@NITIN BHUWANIA
wrong section buddy. this thread is just for reference. post in basic guide purchase a new system or in your thread.


----------



## NITIN BHUWANIA (Dec 15, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @NITIN BHUWANIA
> wrong section buddy. this thread is just for reference. post in basic guide purchase a new system or in your thread.



Did in the thread but didn't get the answer so posted here...i always make a new thread and then wait for the answer but dont get the answer and then atlast i have to post it over here only..the link to my thread..
now can i expect answers??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 16, 2010)

^^i had replied you there

CHECK THESE OUT - 

*7)Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
CM Hyper N520 @ 2.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
MSI GTX570 @ 22k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7K
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 84.3k



*8)Sub 85k (3D Works)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8Q-8GBRM (2Gx4) @ 7.5k
ATI FirePro V5800 @ 27k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 14k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 86k



*10)Sub 100k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.2k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 @ 29K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX650W @ 6.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 99.9k

Intel Option -

Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM (2Gx3) @ 6.2k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 @ 22.4K

Total - 100.9K



*11)Sub 100k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.2k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
MSI GTX580 @ 28K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX650W @ 6.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 98.9k

Intel Option -

Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM (2Gx3) @ 6.2k
MSI GTX570 @ 22k

Total - 100.9K



*12)Sub 120k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM (2Gx3) @ 6.2k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 @ 29K
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB @ 8.7k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
NZXT Phantom White @ 8.4k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 120.4K

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 11.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8Q-8GBRM (2Gx4) @ 7.5k

Total - 118.9k



*13)Sub 120k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM (2Gx3) @ 6.2k
MSI GTX580 @ 28K
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB @ 8.7k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 118.2K

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
ASUS Crosshair IV Formula @ 15.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8Q-8GBRM (2Gx4) @ 7.5k

Total - 120.7k



*14)Sub 170k (Ultra High End PC/Gaming Rig with SLI/Crossfire) - *



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
Gigabyte GA X58A UD5 @ 15.8k
Noctua NH-D14 @ 4.8k
Mushkin Blackline 998771 @ 9.6k
MSI GTX570 * 2 SLI @ 44k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB * 2 @ 17.4k 
WD 1TB Black Sata3 @ 5k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX850W @ 9.2k 
CM HAF X @ 11.9k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Altec Lansing MX6021E @ 7.4k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5k

Total -167.9k



*15)Sub 160k (Ultra High End PC/Gaming Rig without SLI/Crossfire) - *



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
Gigabyte GA X58A UD5 @ 15.8k
Noctua NH-D14 @ 4.8k
Mushkin Blackline 998771 @ 9.6k
XFX HD5970 BE 2GB GDDR5 @ 38k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Mushkin Callisto Deluxe 60GB * 2 @ 17.4k 
WD 1TB Black Sata3 @ 5k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX850W @ 9.2k 
CM HAF X @ 11.9k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Altec Lansing MX6021E @ 7.4k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5k

Total -161.9k


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2010)

^^nice setups

and whats up with asus mobos?
are they dependable now?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 16, 2010)

They are usually dependable (well....most of them are mid-to-high end ones and few have hiccups like bios/driver issues, layout thing, etc. so it varies between models and what competitors have to offer) but its overshadowed by the fact rashi is screwing it up big time. There's not much choice. If something is good, its good. There's no workaround from Rashi, they are their "exclusive" distributor.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 16, 2010)

poor ASUS
Rashi sux big time i suppose


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 17, 2010)

@clius: We need some tweaked drivers to run ATI/AMD cards with Nvidia cards (physx), could you please link us to the place showing us how to do it?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2010)

I think it is the opposite, running nVidia cards as PhysX card with ATI cards as main graphics card.
Here is the tomshardware link for the detail analysis.
You can download the hack to modify nvidia driver from here. It is also having a basic guide, FAQs etc


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 17, 2010)

cilus please give your physx configs and review the ones i put up on the previous page.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 17, 2010)

thanks for the links clius,now one doubt, i need a mobo supporting crossfire or sli to run the hybrid setup?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 17, 2010)

You need a mobo 2 or more with X16 slots, does not matter whether it is SLI or Crossfire. Because it is not a multi-gpu setting like CF or SLI  where both the GPUs are getting used equally, i.e. work is divided equally among the two cards.
Here you are still using a single GPU (the non-nvidia one) for gaming and bypassing only the PhysX calculation from your CPU to your nVidia GPU. So only physX calculation is being performed by the nVidia GPU or the 2nd one.

So does not matter whether u r using CF mobo or SLI one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 18, 2010)

updated the front page. check it out guys. added HIS radeon HD6970 @ 22.5k in place of MSI GTX570 @ 22k whereever needed.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 18, 2010)

^^

Jas you should give the buyers an option for gtx 570 cause it beats 6970 in many benchmarks and has added features like cuda and physx. So it cannot be ignored in lieu for caymans. Its tesselation prowess is also superior to 6970 and future games will perform better.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 18, 2010)

Jas, I think Vicky is right here..GTX570 is a better deal than HD 6970 at this moment.
However here goes my 3 PhysX config. Will add some more later.

*PHYSX CONFIGURATIONS*

*Under 60K*

*AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 6.8K
Asrock 890GX- Extreme 3 @ 7.2K or ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
Corsair XMS3 (TW3X4G1333C9A)  2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 3.1K
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 @ 1.7K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9K
Corsair GS600 80+ Certified @ 4.75K
Dedicated Gaming Card: Zotac GTX 460 1 GB GDDR5 Model no: ZT-40402-10P @ 10.6K
2nd Choice: PowerColor Radeon HD6850 @ 11K (mediahome.in)
PhysX Card: Palit 9600GSO 384MB GDDR3  @ 3.9K
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total 55.95K 
considering the HD 6850 as main card. nPrice can be reduced a little by going for Zebronics U1000VA @ 2.76K.*
Note: *Palit 9600 GSO is a rebranded 8800 GS* card having 96 stream processors compared to 64 of the 9600GT. It offers performance close to 8800 GTS.

*75K PHYSX Config*

*Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.SKILL Ripjaws 2x2GB  DDR3 1600  MHz @ 3.7K (mediahome.in)
Main Graphics Card:  Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
PhysX card: Palit GT 240 1 GB GDDR3 @ 4.44K
Seagate 1 TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
Cooler Master USP 100 RC-P100-RKN2 @ 3.2K (techshop.in)
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 72.8k. *

AMD Option -
*AMD Phenom II x4 965BE 3.4 GHz@ 7.7K
Asrock 890GX- Extreme 3 @ 7.2K*

*Total 71.5K*

*85K PhysX config*

*AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
Asrock 890GX- Extreme 3 @ 7.2K
CM Hyper N520 @ 2.5k
Corsair XMS3 (TW3X4G1333C9A)  2 X 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 3.1K
Main card: HIS Radeon HD6950 @ 18.5k
PhysX card: Palit 9800 GT  512 MB GDDR3 @ 5.6K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP Epsilon 85% + 700W @ 5.4K (mediahome.in)
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k*
*
Total 86.3K. *
Price can be reduced by going for a *Numeric 1000VA UPS @ 4.1k* and  *NZXT M59 cabinet @ 3.8*K.

The Asrock motherboard is suggested here due to its good feature set, high over clocking support for advanced users and 3 PCI Express X16 slots, which enables the user to do Crossfire @ X8 mode + adding 1 PhysX card at the X16 slot running at X4 mode.

*Sub 100K**

AMD Phenom II X6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 @ 10.5K (techshop.in)
CM Hyper N520 @ 2.5k
Kigston  4 GB X 2 1333 MHz DDR3 C9 @ 5.3K
Main Graphics card:
 1st Option: Power Color HD 6850 X 2 in Crossfire @ 22K
2nd Option: Zotac GTX 570 @ 22K
PhysX card: Palit 9800 GT  512 MB GDDR3 @ 5.6K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 7K
NZXT Gaurdian 921@ 4.7K
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total 99.1K.*


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 19, 2010)

Since you asked in that other thread........
*1st Rig*
Corsair GS600 80+ Certified @ 4.75K
New GS series isn't as good. VX550W.

*3rd rig*
CM Hyper N520 @ 2.5k
N520 is V.old, Switch it for 212+ which is easily better for a lower price esp when you add a fan in Push-Pull.

*4th rig*
Hyper 212+ for 520
Guardian isn't good in build quality, CM690 Basic.

Another option could be 1075T and DH14. OC cieling is nearly same for 1090T and 1075T.

And better RAM everywhere. No 1333MHz and C9. If someone is enthusiast enough for a Physx rig, he would probably OC as well. And better RAM is better even if you don't OC.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2010)

jasji just an idea you can add stuff still to come to India,and put newegg prices , we do have membeers abroad too so.

i would like to see seasonic x series psus added to the high end configs, and anyone willing to spend above 72k should enjoy the privelage of a modular smps , so x series will be third option besides corsair hx and ax series.

hope you like the idea


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 19, 2010)

cilus sorry for being late..my bsnl broadband has some prob. the internet light is not glowing while dsl, ethernet and power glows. i am on my mobile internet which is slow. so monitor pics also have to wait.
now checking out your configs. good job 

ishu N520 is better than 212+. 
Vickybat i will give it as option.
aby i will look into it. but most of the members are indians. are those psu availbale in india?

modification for the first one - 

Under 60K

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 7.2k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
Main Card: Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @ 11.2k 
PhysX Card: Zotac GT240 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.5k
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k 
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
DELL ST2220L @ 8.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 60.7k 

what do you think of this cilus.?
will post others soon.? (my internet problem).


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 19, 2010)

@ Jas
No its not.
Overclock3D :: Review :: Cooler Master Hyper 212 Plus & TX3 Heatsinks :: Test Results  212+ is the best performer in budget

CM N520 vs 212+? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net EVERYone saying 212+ is better

Cooler Master Hyper N520 vs Hyper 212+ | Rodney Reynolds 3dgameman says its better


----------



## aby geek (Dec 19, 2010)

@ jasji  no x series is not yet launched in india thats why i said put newegg prices cause here we are not advicing pc purchase , this a pricepoint rig build database.
atleast people should know wha most for the money means.

though people were repeatedly questioning the it wares guy on some forums .. was techenclave i think, they wanted x series.

it will be coming to battle corsair hx and ax since seasonic dont have any modular range, and not all hx and ax are seasonic oem.

nonethe less they are worthy psus so you cant be wrong adding them ,coz you are only making people aware of their options.


----------



## topgear (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's my Suggestion :

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k

A hexa core AMD CPU can be Oced upto around ~ 4.2 Ghz and The i5 760 can be OCed upo the same speed or little bit higher and even at ~ 4.2 GHz the core i5 760 will win every benchmark and give more performance in multimedia apps for it's more optimized architecture. Moreover the power consumption and heat generation is low compared to AMD hexa core as it needs less vcore even when OCed.

Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
The mobo choice is very good as it was able to hit 4.3 Ghz with a core i5 750 in just 5 secs ! Read Here

CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k

G.SKILL Ripjaws 2x2GB DDR3 1600 MHz @ 3.7K (mediahome.in)

Main Graphics Card : HD 6970 @ 22.6k

PhysX card: GTS 450 @ ~7.8k
Why settle for something lower than this - A physX rig should have a decent and powerful PPU

Seagate 2x 1 TB 7200.12 @ 5.2k in Raid 0

LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k

PSU : Keep the one you already have ie TX 850

CM 690 Advanced II @ 5.5k ( lynx-india )

Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k

Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k

Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k

APC 1000VA @ 5k

Total : 82.7k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2010)

ishu - Cooler Master Hyper 212 plus review

N520 is 3 degrees cooler!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 20, 2010)

+/- 5 degrees doesn't really matter. Such minor differences are overlooked.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 20, 2010)

so which is the best one in 2-3k range sorcy?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2010)

Topgear, your suggestion is pretty good to me, but I have not suggested a Core i5 760 because Oceing it is not as easy as AMD BE processors. And in rendering work I think 1090T is little more powerful. So went for that.

And regarding PhySX card, as you are using a dedicated card just for PhysX 9800Gt or GTS 250 will be fine for it. Obviously GTS 450 is better but not that better for which you are gonna spend extra 2K.



> Main Graphics Card : HD 6870 @ 22.6k


I think it will be HD 6970.

Thing is if you are gonna use PhysX card along with an AMD card then whole PhysX calculation will be loaded to the nVidia card as AMD cards simply can't do it. So the division of workload is highly balanced here and 9800 Gt is quite a powerful to do the job.
This is not true in the case of two nVidia cards...where a low end card is used as PhysX card because as the main gaming card is also capable of execute PhysX code, phySX work is not fully sent to the 2nd card which is used as dedicated card. The main card will also do some physX calculation, reducing its gaming performance.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 20, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> so which is the best one in 2-3k range sorcy?


212+ for now.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 20, 2010)

In Sub 100K gaming config, I think it is the time to introduce SSDs as @ sub 10K plenty of options are available. using it for Os and installed games will give a significant performance boost.

*AMD Phenom II X6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 @ 10.5K (techshop.in)
CM Hyper N520 @ 2.5k
G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
Main Graphics card: Zotac GTX 570 @ 22K
PhysX card: Palit GT 240 1 GB GDDR3 @ 4.4K
Corsair SSD 64GB CSSD-V64GB2-BRKT @ 6.6K (lynx-india)
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 7K
NZXT Gaurdian 921@ 4.7K
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k
*
Total 102.9K. Now tell me how good is that config. Removed the C9 Kingston rams with low latency Gskill rams. 
Now adding an SSD will dramatically improve the Read write performance and I think it will be faster than a Intel Core i7 950 + HDD solution because of the very high read write performance of a SSD. PhysX card can be removed also as GTX 570 has significant power to run both games + PhysX calclulation with very good fps.
Let me know your feedbacks


----------



## aby geek (Dec 21, 2010)

well iam quiet unsure but i feel above 70k is enthusiast budget itself and so i think atleast the sub 100k configs should be dual graphic solutions.

nice config cilus but i dont feel much satisfied with such a small size ssd, btw how much space do ssd loose in formatting and how much space does window 7 ultimate ask for?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 21, 2010)

Cilus said:


> In Sub 100K gaming config, I think it is the time to introduce SSDs as @ sub 10K plenty of options are available. using it for Os and installed games will give a significant performance boost.
> 
> *AMD Phenom II X6 1090t @ 11.5k
> Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 @ 10.5K (techshop.in)
> ...



Great config buddy. Keep it up. If possible add a 80gb ssd in lieu for the 64gb. We can also give an i7 950 based config as an option with that budget. i7 950 + asus x58 sabertooth.


----------



## topgear (Dec 21, 2010)

^^ a core i7 950 paierd with x58 sabertooth will be really great for multimedia apps and we all know these core i7 9 series cpu OCs like a poweful beast.



Cilus said:


> Topgear, your suggestion is pretty good to me, but I have not suggested a Core i5 760 because Oceing it is not as easy as AMD BE processors. And in rendering work I think 1090T is little more powerful. So went for that.



Ocing of core i5 760 is pretty easy and there's plenty of reviews and tutorial online.

Granted that in video rendering app hexa core amd cpu will be a little bit faster but in gaming ore i5 760 will rule at same clock speed.



> And regarding PhySX card, as you are using a dedicated card just for PhysX 9800Gt or GTS 250 will be fine for it. Obviously GTS 450 is better but not that better for which you are gonna spend extra 2K.



GTS 450 consumes less power compared to GTS 250 ( old 9800GTX+ ) and is faster than 9800GT anyday.

BTW, why you are listing a GT240 and a another PSU - I think you have a 9800Gt and a good PSU already - so why bother getting a GT240 ( according the config you mentioned below ) ??




> I think it will be HD 6970.



yep, that was a typo and I've corrected that.



> Thing is if you are gonna use PhysX card along with an AMD card then whole PhysX calculation will be loaded to the nVidia card as AMD cards simply can't do it. So the division of workload is highly balanced here and 9800 Gt is quite a powerful to do the job.



I've suggested a Nvidia card as PPU and AMD card as the main gpu.



> This is not true in the case of two nVidia cards...where a low end card is used as PhysX card because as the main gaming card is also capable of execute PhysX code, phySX work is not fully sent to the 2nd card which is used as dedicated card. The main card will also do some physX calculation, reducing its gaming performance.



but why are going for 2x Nvidia card then as you know that will reduce gaming performance.

Make me something clear - if you are using 2x nvidia card ( from 2 different series of course ) one for physx and another as gpu - there will be no performance drop as in nvidia control panel you will get an option to choose which card you want to use as the dedicated physx card and which card will do all the gpu related works - so the driver is intelligent enough to send the Physx calculation to the card which is being used as PPU and other graphical calculation to the card which is being used as the dedicated gfx card.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2010)

aby geek, At 100K budget I've already provided a dual Gfx card solution + PhysX card in my previous post. I suggested two HD 6850 in Crossfire + a 9800 GT as PhysX card.
And regarding your query, a Windows 7 64 bit on installation will take max 10 GB and it will increase some times and 30 GB to 35 GB is enough to hold it. Now another 25-30 Gb can be used for at least two games to be installed.
I know it is not the best solution, just trying to bringing new concepts.. Next time will try for a 80 GB SSD to be fitted as suggested by Vickybat.

Topgear, GTS 450 is definitely a better choice as PhysX card. But as most of the sites suggested that it is nothing to spend much money for, I have suggested lower and lower-middle end cards for it. 
In some system builder's marathon and rig of the months in Guru3d I observed that they are using GT 240 as their dedicated PhysX card and except very few titles the PhysX calculation is pretty good. And 9800 GT is available @ 5.5K whereas GTS 450 will cost you around 7.5K.  After visiting those reviews and the opinion of the different poles, I have suggested 9800 GT (GTS 250 is a better choice but price is very high here) and GT 240.
Check below the Tomshardware chart for Mafia II
*media.bestofmicro.com/7/T/260777/original/mafia2_02.png

Also check their assessment section in this link.

Regarding scaling of nVidia Game card + nVidia PhysX card, what you have said is theoretically true. But a lot of people complained that PhysX work is not completely directed to the dedicated PhysX card if the performance difference between them is too high. FOr example if a GTX 480 is used with GTS 250, not all the 100% physX is going to the GTS 250, the GTX 480 also does some PhysX processing. I got in two times by the persons whose systems have been selected as the rig of the month.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 21, 2010)

Guys, we have gone a bit OT..lets have a new thread just to discuss hybrid setups? I mean, it would be much easier to find if someone is looking...i would say lets just split the topic?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 21, 2010)

no need rajan IMO..these are for the guide only.

cilus check these out - 

PHYSX CONFIGURATIONS

60K PHYSX Config

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 7.2k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
Main Card: Sapphire Radeon HD6850 @ 11.2k 
PhysX Card: Zotac GT240 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.5k
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k 
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
DELL ST2220L @ 8.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 59.9k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i5 750 @ 8.5k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k

Total - 61.2k 



75K PHYSX Config

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
Main Graphics Card: Sapphire HD6870 @ 14.5k
PhysX card: Zotac GT240 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.5k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
Cooler Master USP 100 @ 3k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 74.6k. 

AMD Option -

AMD Phenom II x4 970BE @ 9k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total 74.6K



85K PhysX config

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11.5k
ASUS M4A87TD EVO @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
Main card: HIS Radeon HD6950 @ 18.5k
PhysX card: MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D512 @ 5.8K
Seagate 500 GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 85.7k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI P55 GD65 @ 7.9k

Total - 85.5k



Sub 100K

AMD Phenom II X6 1090t @ 11.5k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.2k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
Main Graphics card: HIS Radeon HD6970 / MSI GTX 570 @ 22k
PhysX card: MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5 @ 7.8K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 14k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total 99.6k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM (2Gx3) @ 6.2k
Main card: HIS Radeon HD6950 @ 18.5k
PhysX card: MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D512 @ 5.8K

Total - 101.7k


----------



## Cilus (Dec 21, 2010)

Great modifications Jas... Just some small changes in the 100K solution.
Instead of the Gigabyte 890GPA-UD2H motherboard, which is based on 890GX solution, we can suggest Gigabyte 890FXA-UD5 @ 10.5K. Reason is it is having X32 PCI Express lane and 3 PCI Express X16 slots. So Crossfire + PhysX is also possible... a more future-proof solution.

Also I need some information regarding low latency ram prices and the prices of Nvidia 200 series from different vendors. Will modify some of the configs accordingly. If the price for GTS 250 is lower than GTS 450, then GTS 250 is advisable as for PhysX you don't need theFermi


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 21, 2010)

thank you cilus. ok i will change to that board. 
for prices of rams just check the ones i mentioned in the guide or smcinternational. 
the vfm 200 gfx cards are only 240 and 250 512mb. see my post for prices of zotac and msi. 250 1gb costs aroung 7.2k close to 450 @ 7.5k...


----------



## Soumik (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi All, I am new here. My room mate's buying a desktop this weekend. His budget is within 20K-22K. After some small research i suggested the following:

AMD Athlon II X3 445
Gigabyte MA74GTM S2 (740G)
Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333
WD Cavier 500GB 32MB cache
Sony 22X DVD RW+ 
Dell/Samsung led monitor around 6K(19")
Zeb 500W Platinum Power PSU
Zeb Fantasy Red Cabinet without SMPS
Microsoft/Logitech KB+Mouse combo

Can someone please tell me if this can be got from SP Road Bangalore within 20K-22K? 
Also Please suggest an UPS which will sustain this system for some time. (We dont have much power outages, but there is a lot of voltage fluctuations .)

I will be getting a graphics card for him out of his budget which he will repay later. 
So, also suggest a graphics card which will not face much of a bottleneck in this system. I was thinking (HD5750/GTS450/HD4770) ???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ Get a APC 600VA UPS @ 1.8k
Change that PSU and get FSP SAGA 400W @ 2k or 500W @ 2.2k
For GFX card HD 5750 is around ~7k and GTS 450 is around ~7.5k.

@ *Cilus* - I got your point buddy. Actually I've confused things a little bit. I thought you are going to get a complete new rig. Since you have gathered so much infos about physx and all I think you are right in about physx configs.

But toms guys has used only one game to show physX performance and Mafia 2 is using some physx SDK 2.x version as far as I know. So I think the physx performance comparison is not future proof enough. And those system builders though made some reaaly good builds but everything always can't be perfect.

I've suggested GTS 450 for low power consumption, smaller size and in physX it will deliver performances neck to neck compared to GTX 260 or may even outperform it - in 3DMark vantage it has outperformed GTX 260 with less SP count as GTS 450 has improved architecture. 

Also GTS 450 has a feature called concurrent kernel execution which will be used in future physx SDK ( say from version 3.x ) so I thought GTS 450 is the best as a future physx card.



> Concurrent Kernel Execution and Application Content Switching
> 
> With graphics operations, PhysX execution, CUDA and general purpose computing, the GPU is no longer a simple-minded, single-function amassment of transistors but has to be flexible to switch between the different applications and tasks on the fly. Each category of application has its own kernel or number of micro-kernels and, particularly in applications that are intertwined like graphics processing with PhysX, it is necessary to switch as quickly and efficiently between different kernels.
> 
> In the G80 and GT200 architecture, kernel execution was strictly serial, that is one kernel was executing and only after completion of the task would the processor be capable to load the next kernel. In the GF100 architecture this problem is overcome by enabling concurrent kernel execution, meaning that simultaneously different kernels (for example PhysX and graphics) can be running with the sole limitation that this is only possible if the different kernels are from the same application. If the different kernels are from different applications, they will have to run sequentially.



Source



> One is the ability to run multiple, independent "kernels" or small programs on different thread groups simultaneously. Although graphics tends to involve very large batches of things like pixels, other applications may not happen on such a grand scale. Indeed, Nvidia admits that some kernels may operate on data grids smaller than a GPU like Fermi, as illustrated in the diagram above. Some of the jobs are smaller than the GPU's width, so a portion of the chip sits idle as the rest processes each kernel. Fermi avoids this inefficiency by executing up to 16 different kernels concurrently, including multiple kernels on the same SM. The limitation here is that the different kernels must come from the same CUDA context—*so the GPU could process, say, multiple PhysX solvers at once, if needed*, but it could not intermix PhysX with OpenCL.



Read more ..

So future games and apps which will use future physX SDK ( and I think they will for sure ) will benefit more from GTS 450 in physX.


----------



## topgear (Dec 22, 2010)

^^ Get a APC 600VA UPS @ 1.8k
Change that PSU and get FSP SAGA 400W @ 2k or 500W @ 2.2k
For GFX card HD 5750 is around ~7k and GTS 450 is around ~7.5k.

@ *Cilus* - I got your point buddy. Actually I've confused things a little bit. I thought you are going to get a complete new rig. I appreciate your efforts for gathering so much infos about physx and all.

But toms guys has used only one game to show physX performance and Mafia 2 is using some physx SDK 2.x version as far as I know. So I think the physx performance comparison is not future proof enough. And those system builders though made some really good builds but everything always can't be perfect.

I've suggested GTS 450 for low power consumption, smaller size and in physX it will deliver performances neck to neck compared to GTX 260 or may even outperform it - in 3DMark vantage it has outperformed GTX 260 with less SP count as GTS 450 has improved architecture. 

Also GTS 450 has a feature called concurrent kernel execution which will be used in future physx SDK ( say from version 3.x ) so I thought GTS 450 is the best as a future physx card.



> Concurrent Kernel Execution and Application Content Switching
> 
> With graphics operations, PhysX execution, CUDA and general purpose computing, the GPU is no longer a simple-minded, single-function amassment of transistors but has to be flexible to switch between the different applications and tasks on the fly. Each category of application has its own kernel or number of micro-kernels and, particularly in applications that are intertwined like graphics processing with PhysX, it is necessary to switch as quickly and efficiently between different kernels.
> 
> In the G80 and GT200 architecture, kernel execution was strictly serial, that is one kernel was executing and only after completion of the task would the processor be capable to load the next kernel. In the GF100 architecture this problem is overcome by enabling concurrent kernel execution, meaning that simultaneously different kernels (for example PhysX and graphics) can be running with the sole limitation that this is only possible if the different kernels are from the same application. If the different kernels are from different applications, they will have to run sequentially.



Source



> One is the ability to run multiple, independent "kernels" or small programs on different thread groups simultaneously. Although graphics tends to involve very large batches of things like pixels, other applications may not happen on such a grand scale. Indeed, Nvidia admits that some kernels may operate on data grids smaller than a GPU like Fermi, as illustrated in the diagram above. Some of the jobs are smaller than the GPU's width, so a portion of the chip sits idle as the rest processes each kernel. Fermi avoids this inefficiency by executing up to 16 different kernels concurrently, including multiple kernels on the same SM. The limitation here is that the different kernels must come from the same CUDA context—*so the GPU could process, say, multiple PhysX solvers at once, if needed*, but it could not intermix PhysX with OpenCL.



Read more ..

So future games and apps which will use future physX SDK ( and I think they will for sure ) will benefit more from GTS 450 in physX.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2010)

topgear. I wish I could go for a Sandy Bridge..... But the budget is a constraint. 
Actually Tom's Hardware is using MAFIA II because its PhysX is one of the most demanding ones. Sometimes enabling the phySX reduces the fps to almost half.

And really great piece of info buddy. The thing is in India the price is so high for Gfx cards. That's why suggested 9800 GT instead of GTS 250 or GTS 450.

But for now we can go with 9800 GT as the number of titles with very demanding PhysX requirement is very low. Let the price to be dropped a little.. will upgrade the physX.

By the way some low latency RAm info bro...within 4 to 4.5K.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 22, 2010)

4GB 1600MHz CL7 - 4.7k
4GB 1333MHz CL7 - 3.7k

Or do you want lower latencies?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info Ishu... If possible provide the full spectrum. We can use the higher end models for our high end suggestions.
Actually I want to make  the suggestions more optimized. Asking for low latency ram for optimizing AMD configs.
AMD memory controllers are much sensitive to Latency instead of speed from the beginning whereas before Core i7/i5 all the Intel processors are much sensitive to Ram speed as they are using FSB to transfer data.
After integrating the memory controller inside the CPU die, now Nehalem architecture can take benefit from both low latency and higher speed.
But AMD memory controller are still mainly dependent on latency of the rams. So for AMD configs we should suggest low latency 1333 MHz rams


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2010)

CILUS 
rams -

G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM (2Gx3) @ 6.2k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8Q-8GBRM (2Gx4) @ 7.5k
Mushkin Blackline 998771 @ 9.6k

and can i now add the sub 100k rigs on the front page.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 22, 2010)

2x2GB 1333MHz 7-7-7-21-2N @ 3750
2x2GB or 1x4GB 1600MHz 7-8-7-24-2N @ 4750
3x2GB 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-2N @ 6250
2x4GB 1600MHz 8-8-8-24-2N @ 7500


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2010)

another problem now - 
M4A87TD EVO has 8+1 phase design but 4 pin eps connector . is it fine?


----------



## Cilus (Dec 22, 2010)

Well I think we need to ask our Sorcerer Supreme .


----------



## sasi_geeked (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey,

Great job on this buying guide.

I would like you guys to suggest something for pure programming purpose.

I would like to buy a intel one with good ram & processing power under 25k 
without the monitor.

I would like to do mainly java development & plan to install ubuntu on it.

Please suggest the configuration...

Thanks,
-Sasi


----------



## vickybat (Dec 22, 2010)

@ sasi_geeked

Hello and welcome to TDF. First and foremost, all the configs suggested in this guide are perfect or more than perfect for all types of programming. In fact programming is a piece of cake even for the cheapest rig mentioned here.

Eclipse and ubuntu will run like a breeze in the sub 20k category system. If you want an intel rig then check the following:

*Intel Core i3 540 @ 5k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k
G.Skill F3-10600CL9S-2GBNT (2Gx1) @ 1.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
Zebronics OEM K & M @ 0.3k
Zebronics 600VA @ 1.1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k*

*Total = 24.9k*

 If you want amd which would be better , then go for these instead of i3.
*AMD Athlon II x4 635 @ 4.5k
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4.5k*


----------



## Vishw (Dec 22, 2010)

Anyone knows the price of Dell U2211h?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 22, 2010)

guys please use this thread for the purpose its meant to be!

BTW sorcerer said its fine for 95w cpus only.


----------



## Gyati (Dec 22, 2010)

anyone online ?
I have to ask about low budget graphics card compatible with Asus M4A78 – PRO.
I m bringing down the graphic card to match my budget, later I want to change it. I have already reduced the RAM also. So, can anyone give me a good lead here for a lower budget graphic card ?

The other components are as follows:-

 Processor                                 - Phenom X4945    
 RAM                                        - 2GB DDR2 800MHz (Corsair)                                  
 Hard Disk                                 - Seagate 500GB 7200.11 
 Cabinet                                   - Cooler Master 690 
 Power Supply                           - Corsair VX450

Please reply soon.


----------



## topgear (Dec 23, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> another problem now -
> M4A87TD EVO has 8+1 phase design but 4 pin eps connector . is it fine?



I don't think that should be a real issue - I've read on other forums that people have reached upto ~4GHz with 965BE ( which is a 125W TDP cpu ) using this mobo though they have used top end air coolers like noctua DH14.

BTW, I've some little advices about the configs :

*Sub 20k* : Suggest APC 600VA UPS Instead - though it may hike the price upto20.1K but I think it's worth it.

If possible don't suggest zebronics KBs - I've used them and the keys are really stiff - you better suggest something from Enter or TVS Champ keyboards ( Rs. 250 may be ) and one optical mouse can be found for as low as Rs. 110.

*Sub 50k* - The price of 955BE is around ~6.7K
You should really consider adding HD6850 ( @ 11.2k ) instead of GTX 460 768MB - HD 6850 betas GTX 460 in every benchmarks and even when OCed.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

Topgear sorcy said its ok only for 95w cpus.
Asrock extreme one is just 0.8k more. 
I will do the changes. I had suggested 460 as 6850 was overshooting budget.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2010)

I too think Asrock 890GX extreme @ 7.2K is a better choice. Highly Overclockable components, 3 PCI Express X16 slots, core unlocking utility etc. But the main problem is Asrock is not available in all the stores. So we can keep the both the options, ASUS 870 and Asrock 890GX one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

cilus shall i put up those physx configs?

if i put HD6850 instead of GTX460 overshoots the budget . have a look there guys. in the sub 50k.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2010)

Ya Jaskanwar , put those PhysX configs. Just change the mobo in the Sub 100K config as I suggested.. Looking at your 50K configuration.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 23, 2010)

ok cilus..will change the mobo.

see this - Welcome to CGarchitect.com


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 23, 2010)

yea i too read that the 4+1 phase issue was only with hexa core chips and not with quads. Is it possible that it has something to do with their clock boost system ? i say that cos the voltages reach pretty high levels at stock setting, 1.475V aint no joke..or is it just that they take more juice. Anyways, a different issue all together and not to be discussed here.


----------



## topgear (Dec 24, 2010)

Some changes for Sub 120k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire) config :

*Intel Core i7 950 @ 13.3k*
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL8T-6GBRM (2Gx3) @ 6.2k
* HD6950 * 2 @ 37K*
*Seagate 7200.12 2x 1TB in RAID 0 @ 5.3k*
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
*CM 690 II Advanced @ 5.5k*
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
*Logitech G15 @ 4.3k*
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total : 120.1K

In Games this rig with 2x HD 6950 will easily out perform the previous rig which has 2x HD6870 and G15 is real Gaming keyboard IMO.


----------



## Soumik (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks you top gear for your suggestions. I gave my friend the list and he went and bought the system yesterday. I am posting the details in the latest purchase section.
Changes are :
APC600VA ups (As you suggested)
AOC 20" LED (The monitor looked to good to resist )
Zeb 500W Platinum (I was afraid to take FSP Saga II 400W and 500W costed 3200+  My roomie had a fixed shop and he quoted this.)
Zotac GTS 450.

But igot a very serious pproblem and the system is not booting now. I have pasted in the hardware Q and A section. Please help me with that ;( 
The system is not booting aafter trying the core unlocker of gigavyte :'(

Thanks.. i reset the bios.. now enjoying NFS Hot pursuit


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2010)

see this amazing reply i got from *The Sorcerer* to clear my misconceptions. - 



> I am sending this PM again because I still feel that you are still under certain misconceptions.
> 
> I am doing this out of respect that you PMed me, but you have stop and read with patience and understand before posting on the forums blindly:
> I don't think I've said that ALL boards with 4 pin atx can't facilitate 125w? I've take the example of that msi model because of the complaints I've seen is from GD55 and GD65- hence I think I've said some other thread to avoid from these series as much as possible? That's the reason I've quoted Chew's words before because I've couldn't have said it myself. Maybe MSI will improve GD55/65 series in the future, but that's another story. Be careful and read properly I am writing. The more read, the easier for you to understand.
> ...



after i had asked him that ASUS M4A87TD EVO 8phase 4pin design was good or not? he told to research for reviews online and find out. searching now!

also i am planning to change the v5800 to GTX580. any suggestions? refer to the link i posted above(cgarchitect)


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 24, 2010)

dude FSP saga II 500W costs Rs2200 incl tax in bangalore..


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2010)

^^ That's true - how come it was around Rs.3.2k+

@ *Soumik* - where are you from - A FSP saga 500w was priced around 3.2k+ - it's just too much.

@ *Jaskanwar Singh* - I think you have noticed post No. 261 - so what do you think ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2010)

yup i have noticed topgear. i will make the changes. but suggest equivalent of non SLI. also should i remove the SSD? can you give a link of the performance comparison of raid 0 setup and ssd.?


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

buddy, there rarely any real world gains when you use RAID, why not use a 60GB SSD as your boot drive and a normal 1TB HDD ? It will cost some 3.5k morebut hey, your spending 120k another 3-4k will do no harm,right ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 25, 2010)

rajan thats what i had put up earlier. a 60gb SSD. but lets wait for topgear to reply also.

very nice article - *www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Does-RAID0-Really-Increase-Disk-Performance/394/1


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

here is another review by a friend,

Single HDD Vs RAID

 there are significant synthetic gains, but not much real world gains, i mean, load times, boot times are not that much affected.


----------



## Soumik (Dec 25, 2010)

topgear said:


> ^^ That's true - how come it was around Rs.3.2k+
> 
> @ *Soumik* - where are you from - A FSP saga 500w was priced around 3.2k+ - it's just too much.
> 
> @ *Jaskanwar Singh* - I think you have noticed post No. 261 - so what do you think ?



Well, my roomie was buying it, and he had a fixed shop he had purchased ext HDD earlier. I asked if wants to chk other shops, but he refused. Am sure the shopkeeprduped the bijli price and was trying to dupe on the PSU too but since he wasnt going anywhere else, i couldnt help but change the PSU to match his budget.  Shop name is Victory Computers.
Anyways, the Zeb PSU made for some nice looks and i took some pics... How can i share them? Facebook link???


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

upload them on tinypic and post the link here.


----------



## Soumik (Dec 25, 2010)

OK uploaded to tinypic ...
sharing 3 pics.:

<a href="*tinypic.com?ref=2saxbbs" target="_blank"><img src="*i51.tinypic.com/2saxbbs.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="*tinypic.com?ref=196q0m" target="_blank"><img src="*i56.tinypic.com/196q0m.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="*tinypic.com?ref=2nsxbgi" target="_blank"><img src="*i56.tinypic.com/2nsxbgi.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


for all the pics, if u have facebook account u can check put:
Login | Facebook


----------



## Soumik (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks.. i posted it.. waiting for moderator to approve...
If you have facebook account u can chk out this link:
http : / / ww w. faceboo k. com / album.php? aid=585762& id=623935004
[remove the spaces ]


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

err....edit ur post and post the link to tinypic again, it will not go to mods..


----------



## mitraark (Dec 25, 2010)

Tinypic , Imageshack.us , Photobucket .

Also , the photos are a bit dark  But still , nice


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

dude use image tags na...here are his pics btw...
Edit: images moved here :

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...ost-your-latest-purchase-215.html#post1315031

@soumik:this is not the right place to post those pics mate...thanks jas


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2010)

^^ 800X 600 please . You picture is almost at the width of 1650 .


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

sry mate, but they aint mine. Gimme 2 min, ill resize them n post them again..

Its time TDF used the auto resize feature, its a 2min job, i am sure they can add it...


----------



## Soumik (Dec 25, 2010)

hihi thanks... 
my camera's not good for low light pics 
yeah sorry abt the high size. trying it first tym 
am uploading a couple of more pics in correct res ...

Edit: how do u resize them in the forum?


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 25, 2010)

You should get the resize option when you are uploading on tinypic. Just make an account there, much easier that way...

Then, paste the links with the image tag :


----------



## Soumik (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks. Just uploaded with resize. 
*i56.tinypic.com/2wf4yls.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/674676.jpg

Edited to get image.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2010)

Use a mousepad. Those teflon mouse feets get damaged pretty easily. It will be a shame. Even those Rs. 15 decent enough mouse pads do, unless you want something which has a good mouse pad and grips.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 25, 2010)

AMD 1090T - 11k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H - 8k
GTX580 - 28k
GSkill 3x2GB 1600MHz CL7 - 6.5k
Seagate 1TB - 2.8k
CM690 Advanced - 5.5k
Dell U2311H - 14k
Seasonic S12D 750W - 6.5k
KB Mouse - 2k
TOTAL - 84k

How about this ??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 25, 2010)

Just letting everyone know:

In 880GM-UD2H Rev 1.3, there's some weird slow boot during GUI bootup (installing/booting). All you need to do is disable HPET- That's it!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 25, 2010)

@Ishu, SATA 3? What's new? Only 6Gb/s or 10000 rpm?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

6GB/s, but the diff in performance isn't huge.

HDDs aren't even using the SATA2 to the fullest.


----------



## mrcool63 (Dec 26, 2010)

recommend a good mobo in 4-5k for amd phenom II x4 925


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2010)

Soumik said:


> Well, my roomie was buying it, and he had a fixed shop he had purchased ext HDD earlier. I asked if wants to chk other shops, but he refused. Am sure the shopkeeprduped the bijli price and was trying to dupe on the PSU too but since he wasnt going anywhere else, i couldnt help but change the PSU to match his budget.  Shop name is Victory Computers.
> Anyways, the Zeb PSU made for some nice looks and i took some pics... How can i share them? Facebook link???



congrats to you and your friend.

But seriously he should consider visiting other shops from next for better prices or else he would be duped like this always. Anyway those pics look really great and the blue lighting of that PSU is really cool - a good choice by you for visual pleasure.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> also i am planning to change the v5800 to GTX580. any suggestions? refer to the link i posted above(cgarchitect)





Jaskanwar Singh said:


> yup i have noticed topgear. i will make the changes. but suggest equivalent of non SLI. also should i remove the SSD? can you give a link of the performance comparison of raid 0 setup and ssd.?





rajan1311 said:


> buddy, there rarely any real world gains when you use RAID, why not use a 60GB SSD as your boot drive and a normal 1TB HDD ? It will cost some 3.5k morebut hey, your spending 120k another 3-4k will do no harm,right ?





rajan1311 said:


> here is another review by a friend,
> 
> Single HDD Vs RAID
> 
> there are significant synthetic gains, but not much real world gains, i mean, load times, boot times are not that much affected.



I know SSD gives some really great access times and the read/write speed is also great but I suggested 2x HDDs in RAID0 to accommodate those HD6950 in price bracket as even without a ssd drive 2x HD6950 will outperform 2x HD6870 anytime.

BTW, as the prices have fallen I'm re-configuring the *120K SLI/Crossfire Gaming Rig* with perfect balance of every components with updated prices - I think this will make all of you happy :

Intel Core i7 950 @ 13.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
*Corsair DDR-III Memory 6GB Kit [ 3 x 2 GB ]  Model TR3X6G1600C9 @ 4.5k*
*Powercolor HD6950 2GB  x 2 @ 35K*
Seagate 7200.12 1TB @ 2.7k
*Corsair force 60GB SSD Drive @ 8k*
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
*CM 690 II Advanced @ 5.5k*
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
*Logitech G110 @ 3.1K*
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total : 120.6K

post you feedbacks about this .......


----------



## Soumik (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks topgear


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

i am going to remove the ups from the configs. very rarely i have seen on TDF that people ask for ups along with other components. what do you all say?

ishu and topgear i will soon reply. currently busy with guide.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 26, 2010)

^^

Jas, i think you shouldn,t do that. Most people buy expensive rigs without spending on a good quality ups cause they don't take uninterrupted power that seriously which in turn also affects the longevity of the system components.

A person buying rig 60k or above should invest in a good ups as they also have surge protection functionality and minimize voltage spikes. 

In fact i don't recommend anyone to use a desktop without a good ups.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

what i have thought is i will add a good ups list along with that. what you think?


----------



## abirthedevil (Dec 26, 2010)

i think you should keep suggesting ups for specific price point rig and add a list of good ups also a list of good psu will be nice for buyers


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Dec 26, 2010)

Good rig Topgear. Just switch RAM to lower latency for 2k extra.

How is that SSD?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

ishu its a nice one. thanks.
topgear its perfect. just remove the ups. i will add it in miscellaneous as in digit mag. . now modify it.

also consider mushkin callisto deluxe 60gb @ 8.7k

hows this format -  

*Note - This thread is not meant for PC Buying Advices. This is just for 

reference.*



*Contributions, Suggestions By -*
Cilus
TOPGEAR
Sorcerer
Vickybat




*Note - The options at second place are to be considered if you dont want the specific 

brand of cpu.*



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x2 255 @ 3k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 4000W @ 1.8k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1k

Total - 19.7k

Intel Option - 

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5500 @ 3k
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo @ 2.6k

Total - 19.7k

Miscellaneous - 
Canon PIXMA iP1980 @ 1.7k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k


 
*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multimedia)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2*2GB @ 2.8k
MSI HD5770 @ 7.8k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1k

Total - 35.3k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i3 540 @ 5k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k

Total - 35.3k

Miscellaneous - 
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP1980 @ 1.7k
APC 650VA @ 2.8k



*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k
G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
Sapphire HD6850 @ 11.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
DELL ST2220L @ 8.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 50.3k

AMD Option -

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 6.7k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total - 48.6k

Miscellaneous - 
Razer Goliathus Speed (Oversized) @ 1.3k
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller @ 1.2k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP1980 @ 1.7k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k




*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
MSI Radeon HD6950 @ 18.4k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 69.5k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 8.3k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total - 69.4k

Miscellaneous - 
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller @ 1.2k
Everglide Titan @ 1.5k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP3680 @ 5k
APC 1000VA @ 5k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P @ 11.5k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
Zotac GTX460 Amp! * 2 @ 25k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 86k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 @ 22.4k

Total - 84.2k

Miscellaneous - 
Logitech MOMO @ 5.4k
Steel Series QCK Heavy @ 2k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP3680 @ 5k
APC 1000VA @ 5k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
HIS Radeon HD6970 @ 22.5k / MSI GTX570  @ 22k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7K
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 83.6k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k

Total - 85.4k

Miscellaneous - 
Logitech MOMO @ 5.4k
Steel Series QCK Heavy @ 2k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP3680 @ 5k
APC 1000VA @ 5k



hows this format -  

*Note - This thread is not meant for PC Buying Advices. This is just for 

reference.*



*Contributions, Suggestions By -*
Cilus
TOPGEAR
Sorcerer
Vickybat




*Note - The options at second place are to be considered if you dont want the specific 

brand of cpu.*



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x2 255 @ 3k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 4000W @ 1.8k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1k

Total - 19.7k

Intel Option - 

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5500 @ 3k
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo @ 2.6k

Total - 19.7k

Miscellaneous - 
Canon PIXMA iP1980 @ 1.7k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k


 
*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multimedia)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair XMS3 TW3X4G1333C9A 2*2GB @ 2.8k
MSI HD5770 @ 7.8k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Altec Lansing BXR1121 @ 1k

Total - 35.3k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i3 540 @ 5k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k

Total - 35.3k

Miscellaneous - 
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP1980 @ 1.7k
APC 650VA @ 2.8k



*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k
G.Skill F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH (2Gx2) @ 3.7k
Sapphire HD6850 @ 11.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
DELL ST2220L @ 8.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 50.3k

AMD Option -

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 6.7k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total - 48.6k

Miscellaneous - 
Razer Goliathus Speed (Oversized) @ 1.3k
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller @ 1.2k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP1980 @ 1.7k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k




*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
MSI Radeon HD6950 @ 18.4k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 69.5k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 8.3k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total - 69.4k

Miscellaneous - 
Microsoft XBOX 360 Controller @ 1.2k
Everglide Titan @ 1.5k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP3680 @ 5k
APC 1000VA @ 5k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P @ 11.5k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
Zotac GTX460 Amp! * 2 @ 25k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 86k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 @ 22.4k

Total - 84.2k

Miscellaneous - 
Logitech MOMO @ 5.4k
Steel Series QCK Heavy @ 2k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP3680 @ 5k
APC 1000VA @ 5k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
HIS Radeon HD6970 @ 22.5k / MSI GTX570  @ 22k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7K
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.2k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 83.6k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k

Total - 85.4k

Miscellaneous - 
Logitech MOMO @ 5.4k
Steel Series QCK Heavy @ 2k
Sennheiser HD 201 @ 1.2k
Canon PIXMA iP3680 @ 5k
APC 1000VA @ 5k


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 26, 2010)

i really find the spoiler tags irritating...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 26, 2010)

I am talking of miscellaneous section. Spoiler depend on poll.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 26, 2010)

vickybat said:


> ^^
> 
> Jas, i think you shouldn,t do that. Most people buy expensive rigs without spending on a good quality ups cause they don't take uninterrupted power that seriously which in turn also affects the longevity of the system components.
> 
> ...


Oops, I ain't using a UPS. Had one for my old C2D, but it's just 300W. I purchased a Belkin Gold Series surge protector for my new rig, still do I need a UPS? (Have inverter in my home)
Belkin : Gold Series 8-Socket Surge Protector


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

@ ithehappy

Hmm, inverter is okay but i still suggest you to go for a 1kv ups specifically for your system as the inverter might be powering other components in your house. Try getting your hands on an APC 1000VA UPS for around 5k and you are good to go. The belkin surge protector is great for preventing voltage spike so use that too to connect multiple devices.

@ jaskanwar singh

Great rigs Jas. Just change the entry level altec lansing bxr1121 to logitech z313 @ 1.4k. Lot better than altec bxr and i am currently using them. Performance is very good and the speakers produce good sound and are very compact.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2010)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Good rig Topgear. Just switch RAM to lower latency for 2k extra.
> 
> How is that SSD?



If you are talking about *high resolution gaming* then Spending 2k more for low latency modules won't give you much performance in games - you  will  hardly get 1-2 fps more - so to keep it under budget I've suggested to go for those rams.

Look at the difference between 1066MHZ C9 and 1066Mhz C7 modules :

*techreport.com/r.x/corei7-memscaling/ep2-max.gif

*techreport.com/r.x/corei7-memscaling/farcry2-max.gif

*techreport.com/r.x/corei7-memscaling/crysis-max.gif

source : Exploring the impact of memory speed on Core i7 performance - The Tech Report - Page 7
Also read this : Exploring the impact of memory speed on Core i7 performance - The Tech Report - Page 1



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ishu its a nice one. thanks.
> topgear its perfect. just remove the ups. i will add it in miscellaneous as in digit mag. . now modify it.
> 
> *also consider mushkin callisto deluxe 60gb @ 8.7k*
> ...



personally I think UPS ( and it's price ) should be added on the rigs total budget as a compulsory item not in the misc section.

Corsair Force 60GB and mushkin callisto deluxe 60gb both has sandforce SF-1200 controller and spec wise both are same - both comes with same warranty period as well - so what's the point of spending 0.7k more.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 27, 2010)

so can yopu list the prices of all corsair ssds so as to compare with callisto deluxe?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

@ topgear

Buddy don't you think CL7 rams will benefit AMD processors more than intel because the latter responds to high memory bandwidth due to more efficient memory controller whereas the former to lower cas latency.

In the comparo all of them were intel processors.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 27, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ ithehappy
> 
> Hmm, inverter is okay but i still suggest you to go for a 1kv ups specifically for your system as the inverter might be powering other components in your house. Try getting your hands on an APC 1000VA UPS for around 5k and you are good to go. The belkin surge protector is great for preventing voltage spike so use that too to connect multiple devices.


Actually I went all out to buy my system. So a 5k more will anger my parents more. BTW- *Can't I use my old D-Link Ups?* It's Model no is- *DGU 600ML. It is of 600VA/360W.* I used that UPS for 2 years for my old rig but when the assemblers said that with my new rig that UPS will get fused and it will have some sparkle all over the place, I was so scared and I detached the UPS.
Thanks in advance and Regards.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

@ ithehappy

That ups is underpowered for your current rig. Continue your usage as it is. When you upgrade your gpu, buy a new ups at the same time.

@ jaskanwar singh

Jas here are your corsair ssd prices:

*1.Corsair Force 2.5" 60GB SATA 2 MLC Internal Solid State Drive @ 7.8k
2.Corsair Force 2.5" 40GB SATA 2 MLC Internal Solid State Drive @ 5.9k
3. Corsair Force 2.5" 120GB SATA 2 MLC Internal Solid State Drive @ 12.9k*

Source


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 27, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ ithehappy
> 
> That ups is underpowered for your current rig. Continue your usage as it is. When you upgrade your gpu, buy a new ups at the same time.



Okay, Thanks. Is 1000VA UPS the minimum needed for my rig?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

That will be the safest bet.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 27, 2010)

vickybat said:


> That will be the safest bet.



Why 1kVA bro? even something like a 850VA is more than enough...i run my rig on a 500VA,been almost 3 years now..


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

@ rajan1311

850va will do but there is not much price difference between 850 and 1000va. Also a good quality ups like APC and Numeric should be the priority.

By the way rajan, how much back up time are you getting? My apc 500va was giving me some 20 secs backup so switched to an apc 650va which is giving around 15mins & with surge protection.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 27, 2010)

i got around 2min , but that more than enough for me, got 24x7 backup at my place...

how much is the 1KVA one?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

Around 4.5 - 5k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 27, 2010)

vicky i think you told me long ago you will get ups prices!!?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

Sorry for the delay *JAS*. Anyways here are your prices:

*1.APC 600 va @ 1.8k
2.APC 650 va @ 2.6k
3.APC 1KVA (ES SERIES) @ 5.7k
4.APC 1.1KVA(BR SERIES) @ 4.5K
5.APC 1.5KVA (BR SERIES) @ 9.3K*

Got these quotes from *computerwarehouse* bengaluru. *Cilus* is currently in his hometown(kolkata). He will confirm the prices tomorrow or the day after.

Check these ssd prices too:

*1.Corsair Force 2.5" 60GB SATA 2 MLC Internal Solid State Drive @ 7.8k
2.Corsair Force 2.5" 40GB SATA 2 MLC Internal Solid State Drive @ 5.9k
3. Corsair Force 2.5" 120GB SATA 2 MLC Internal Solid State Drive @ 12.9k*


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 27, 2010)

what about 800 or 850va?


----------



## vickybat (Dec 27, 2010)

@ jaskanwar

Buddy 800 or 850 va were not listed because of their prices being close to their 1kva counterparts. Nonetheless i will contact cilus tommorow and get the prices and confirm the rest.


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 27, 2010)

computerwarehouse is rather expensive (me frm bengaluru,so i know) , prices should be even lower at other places. Thanks vicky!


----------



## v_joy (Dec 27, 2010)

i have a query
For a low end HTPC what is AMD's alternative for
INTEL i3 540 (3.06GHz) @ 4500
+
GIGABYTE H55M-S2 OR ASUS E7H55M-LX @ 3300

I mean cpu, mobo combo from AMD's side that can generate more juice, less heat and electricity and still be cheaper.

Additional info:
GPU: Ati HD5670 1GB
RAM: kingston 2GB DDR3
Monitor: Full HD TV

Purpose: watch HD bluray rips, gaming (nfs hot pursuit, split second), downloading.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 28, 2010)

vickybat said:


> Sorry for the delay *JAS*. Anyways here are your prices:
> 
> *1.APC 600 va @ 1.8k
> 2.APC 650 va @ 2.6k
> ...


Many thanks for quoting the prices. Is there any price diff between Intel and Corsair SSD's?


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2010)

vickybat said:


> @ topgear
> 
> Buddy don't you think CL7 rams will benefit AMD processors more than intel because the latter responds to high memory bandwidth due to more efficient memory controller whereas the former to lower cas latency.
> 
> In the comparo all of them were intel processors.



those ram suggestion was for intel core i7 based 120k rig.

In case of amd the performance difference is also negligible and don't worth the premium you pay for low latency modules in gaming - not synthetic benches - Games require a powerful gpu more than low latency mem modules IMO. Here's why :

Cpu : AMD Phenom II X4 955

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/3/212871/original/017_crysis.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/4/212872/original/018_ut3.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/5/212873/original/019_word_in_conflict.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/2/212870/original/012_pcmark_mem.png

All images are courtesy of _toms hardware_

Source

And if we consider real world apps :

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/6/212874/original/022_winrar.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/7/212875/original/023_winzip.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/8/212876/original/028_studio.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/9/9/212877/original/032_premiere.png

*media.bestofmicro.com/8/U/212862/original/036_fritz.png

All images are courtesy of _toms hardware_

Source

so how much performance you are gaining by switching to lower latency modules ? Do you really think the performance worth the premium you pay for it.

And here's what's they have concluded :



> *the performance benefit delivered just by the main memory is typically small,* making premium memory a must-have primarily for the affluent enthusiast market-only.
> 
> Our results show that faster memory and quicker timings both introduce performance advantages that are mostly visible in *synthetic benchmarks, *while *the impact on real-life performance usually is small. Games benefit just a little*, and you need applications that intensively tax the memory to find serious performance benefits.
> 
> We couldn’t resist doing one more benchmark run at a slightly overclocked processor clock speed, which serves as a great example in the event that you decide to spend extra money on a faster processor rather than on premium memory. Overclocking the Phenom II X4 955 from 3.2 to 3.4 GHz results in a hypothetical Phenom II X4 965 at 3.4 GHz, which we might see some day. *We used the slow DDR3-800 memory setup to show that a processor speed bump can actually do much more than any upgrade in memory speed. *



Source


----------



## vickybat (Dec 28, 2010)

@ topgear

Ok buddy completely satisfied. Really not worth the premium. Actually in real world apps higher frequency modules with high cas latency are achieving top honours.

Thanks again for the info.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 28, 2010)

CHECK THESE UPDATES - 

*Note - This thread is not meant for PC Buying Advices. This is just for 

reference.*



*Contributions, Suggestions By -*
Cilus
TOPGEAR
Sorcerer
Vickybat




*Note - The options at second place are to be considered if you dont want the specific 

brand of cpu.*



*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x2 255 @ 3k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
TVS Champ Keyboard @ 0.2k
Basic Optical Mouse @ 0.1k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k
Creative SBS A35 - 2.0 @ 0.4k

Total - 20.2k

Intel Option - 

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5500 @ 3k
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo @ 2.6k

Total - 20.2k


 
*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.2k
Sapphire HD5770 VAPOR-X @ 7.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL IN2020M @ 6.5k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Logitech Z313 @ 1.4k

Total - 35.6k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i3 540 @ 5k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k

Total - 35.6k



*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 6.4k
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC @ 11.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 52k

AMD Option -

AMD Phenom II x4 955BE @ 6.7k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total - 50.3k




*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Sapphire HD6870 @ 13.6k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 69.2k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1055t @ 8.3k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total - 69.1k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P @ 11.5k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC * 2 @ 22.4k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 85.4k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1075t @ 9.3k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k

Total - 84.5k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55A UD4P @ 11.5k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
HIS Radeon HD6970 @ 22.5k / MSI GTX570  @ 22k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8K
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7K
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 83.8k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k

Total - 84.6k



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 @ 27.2K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 99.6k

Intel Option -

Intel Core i7 950 @ 13.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 3*2GB @ 4.5k
Zotac GTX460 AMP! * 2 @ 25K

Total - 100.5K



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
MSI GTX580 @ 28K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 100.4k

Intel Option -

Intel Core i7 950 @ 13.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 3*2GB @ 4.5k
HIS Radeon HD6970 @ 22.5k / MSI GTX570  @ 22k

Total - 98k



*Sub 120k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 3*2GB @ 4.5k
MSI HD6950 * 2 @ 35K
Corsair Force 60GB SSD @ 8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 121.4K

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k
Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 2*4GB @ 6.2k

Total - 118.8k



*Sub 120k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 950 @ 14.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Corsair CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 3*2GB @ 4.5k
Zotac GTX580 AMP! @ 33K
Corsair Force 60GB SSD @ 8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 119.4K

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA 890FXA UD5 @ 10.5k
Corsair CMX8GX3M2A1333C9 2*4GB @ 6.2k

Total - 116.8k


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 28, 2010)

dude you can always change the timings of RAM na...have used CL7 on ripjaws and tridents both run fine at 1600MHz,CL7 (default was 8).


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 28, 2010)

do you all think we need anything over 120k?


----------



## vwad (Dec 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> do you all think we need anything over 120k?



No. I don't think it is required. It should have its own thread for that high end rig.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 29, 2010)

jasji 
zotac gtx 580 amp will be avbl in jan 2011 its range is 33-36k.atleast thats what i found.if 3k is final please give me confirming link.

and i wanted to ask about gaming rigs using 6 monitors in eyefinity,and what resoulution do they play at,and what al res are possible currently above 2500x1600.

i agree above 120k is not required but please include one solid eyefinity config.

and yes which graphic cards are capable of running res above 2500x1600 and which perform splendid at these resolutions.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2010)

ZOTAC GeForce GTX 580 1536MB GDDR5 Graphic Card ( on lynx )
Rs :27530/-

grab one before january and the pricing is just awesome.



vickybat said:


> @ topgear
> 
> Ok buddy completely satisfied. Really not worth the premium. Actually in real world apps higher frequency modules with high cas latency are achieving top honours.
> 
> Thanks again for the info.



My Pleasure.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2010)

ok aby i will try. 

but no replies on the configs.


----------



## vwad (Dec 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok aby i will try.
> 
> but no replies on the configs.



Those configs are awesome Jas Bhai. AMD ones have no problems. But Yeh Dil Mange More i.e. one config of about 50K which includes core i7 and x58 based mobo with low end GPU. :awesome: for the non-gamers.  Try if possible.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 29, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok aby i will try.
> 
> but no replies on the configs.




Great configs JAS. But i think we should go beyond that 120k mark. Never should we limit ourselves.

By the way you haven't suggested any htpc rigs which are bound to overshoot 120k!

Remember the speaker list?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 29, 2010)

vicky i am making a 170k. then HTPCs and Physx.


----------



## aby geek (Dec 30, 2010)

and yes you dont have to make high pricepoints just to quench the alpha geeks.

just put in what guide lacks or in otherwords put configs that can seiuosly be useful to a niche of users,regardless of money.

i am sure a ws config with evga w555 mobo and 4gb quadro is a substantial addition to this thread.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2010)

vwad said:


> Those configs are awesome Jas Bhai. AMD ones have no problems. But Yeh Dil Mange More i.e. one config of about 50K which includes core i7 and x58 based mobo with low end GPU. :awesome: for the non-gamers.  Try if possible.



Core i7 rig Under 50k For Virtualization/Database/Dev Works ( and some decent amount of gaming as well ) :

Intel Core i7 930 @ 12.9k
MSi X58 Pro-E @ 10.4k
Corsair CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Sapphire H5570 1GB GDDR3  @ 3.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech Optical Mouse @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 50.9k


----------



## vwad (Dec 30, 2010)

topgear said:


> Core i7 rig Under 50k For Virtualization/Database/Dev Works ( and some decent amount of gaming as well ) :
> 
> Intel Core i7 930 @ 12.9k
> MSi X58 Pro-E @ 10.4k
> ...



Marvelous :salutes:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 30, 2010)

aby its difficult for me to make every config. post a config you want to be put up. like topgear does.

anybody knows blu ray disk prices?


----------



## vwad (Dec 30, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> aby its difficult for me to make every config. post a config you want to be put up. like topgear does.
> 
> anybody knows blu ray disk prices?



*techshop.in/store/sony-bwu300s-bluray-drive-buy-online-india-p-2987.html?cPath=320_17_324 

Rs. 28,764 incl of tax :faint:

but it is out of stock

TheItDepot 

LG Blu Ray Rewritable Drive 10X

Theitdepot - LG 10X Blu-Ray Disc Rewriter Black (WH10LS30)

Rs. 10,295 incl. of tax

LG 8X Blu-Ray Disc Rewriter Black (WH08LS20)

Theitdepot - LG 8X Blu-Ray Disc Rewriter Black (WH08LS20)

Rs. 12,785 incl. of tax


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 30, 2010)

thank you vwad 

check these out now - 

PHYSX CONFIGURATIONS - 

60K PHYSX Config

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Main Card: Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC @ 11.2k 
PhysX Card: MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D512 @ 5.8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k 
Cooler Master USP 100 @ 3k
DELL ST2220L @ 8.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 63.9k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II X4 955BE @ 6.7k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total - 62.2k 



75K PHYSX Config

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Main Card: Sapphire HD6870 @ 13.6k
PhysX card: MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D512 @ 5.8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
Cooler Master USP 100 @ 3k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 73.5k. 

AMD Option -

AMD Phenom II x6 1075t @ 9.3k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total 74.4K



85K PhysX config

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.2k
Gigabyte GA P55M UD2 @ 6.4k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2*2GB @ 2.9k
Main card: HIS Radeon HD6950 @ 18.5k
PhysX card: MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D512 @ 5.8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL U2311H Ultrasharp @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 83.3k

AMD Option - 

AMD Phenom II x6 1090t @ 11k
Asrock 890GX Extreme3 @ 7.2k

Total - 85.9k



Sub 100K

AMD Phenom II X6 1090t @ 11k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H @ 8.2k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
G.Skill F3-12800CL7D-4GBRM (2Gx2) @ 4.7k
Main Graphics card: HIS Radeon HD6970 @ 22.5k / MSI GTX 570 @ 22k
PhysX card: MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5 @ 7.8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.8k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total 99.2k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i7 950 @ 13.3k
ASUS Sabertooth X58 @ 11.5k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Corsair XMS3 CMX6GX3M3A1600C9 3*2GB @ 4.5k
Main card: HIS Radeon HD6950 @ 18.5k
PhysX card: MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5 @ 7.8k

Total - 100.9k


----------



## rajan1311 (Dec 30, 2010)

hey jas, in first config, those 2 cards - 6850 and GTS 250 on a 550VX aint good bro...the 250 is fairly power hungry, i would go against it...


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2010)

^^ If not Oced the 1st rig will consume 450 @ max but VX550 can be deliver 492W on it's +12V rail - so that PSU will do.

An alternative option for MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5 @ 7.8k would be :
Zotac GTS450 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.8k - 1k cheaper than the MSI one.


----------



## vwad (Dec 31, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thank you vwad
> 
> check these out now -
> 
> ...



Spectacular Job Jas Bhai :salutes: :multiplesalutes:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2011)

added the physx ones. now will add htpc and office one of topgear in evening.

black ops is amazing


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 1, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ If not Oced the 1st rig will consume 450 @ max but VX550 can be deliver 492W on it's +12V rail - so that PSU will do.
> 
> An alternative option for MSI N450GTS Cyclone 1GD5 @ 7.8k would be :
> Zotac GTS450 1GB GDDR5 @ 6.8k - 1k cheaper than the MSI one.



But the PSU should be chosen such the its around 50% load, this seems like a bad idea loading it up so much..

Would you run a 6850 CF system on that PSU ? No. GTS 250 consumes significantly more power than a 6850.....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2011)

rajan if asingh can run 4890 CF on TX650W why cant that psu hold those gfx cards.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 1, 2011)

fine then, 70% people run cards like 5670 on generic PSUs, then why recommend an FSP ? I dont say it will not run it, just saying its not wise recommending it. You might want to see guru3d recommendations.. 

*www.guru3d.com/article/radeon-hd-6850-6870-crossfirex-review/4


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 1, 2011)

So u suggest the adjustment rajan 

rajan buddy in the link you mentioned see the total 6850 CF with i7 965 full stress power consumption. its 393w. even 6870 CF system full load consumes  421w!!!

*Sub 170k (Ultra High End PC/Gaming Rig with SLI/Crossfire) - *



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 950 @ 13.3k
Gigabyte GA X58A UD5 @ 15.8k
Noctua NH-D14 @ 4.8k
CORSAIR DOMINATOR CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 3*2GB @ 9.2k
HIS Radeon HD6970 * 2 @ 45k / MSI GTX570 * 2 @ 44k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Corsair Force 60GB SSD * 2 @ 16k 
WD 1TB Black Sata3 @ 5k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX850W @ 9.2k 
CM HAF X @ 11.9k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
F&D F6000 @ 6.5k
Logitech G5 @ 3.2k
Logitech G15 @ 4.2k
APC 1500VA @ 9k

Total -171.9k




*HTPC - *



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x2 245 @ 2.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.2k
Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.3k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Seagate 1 TB *2 @ 5.6k
LG WH10LS30 @ 11k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 360 @ 2.6k
32" TV @ 30k+
F&D F6000 @ 6.5k
Logitech Cordless Desktop MK250 @ 1.2k



chack these

*Sub 170k (Ultra High End PC/Gaming Rig with SLI/Crossfire) - *



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 950 @ 13.3k
Gigabyte GA X58A UD5 @ 15.8k
Noctua NH-D14 @ 4.8k
CORSAIR DOMINATOR CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 3*2GB @ 9.2k
HIS Radeon HD6970 * 2 @ 45k / MSI GTX570 * 2 @ 44k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Corsair Force 60GB SSD * 2 @ 16k 
WD 1TB Black Sata3 @ 5k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX850W @ 9.2k 
CM HAF X @ 11.9k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
F&D F6000 @ 6.5k
Logitech G5 @ 3.2k
Logitech G15 @ 4.2k
APC 1500VA @ 9k

Total -171.9k




*HTPC - *



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x2 245 @ 2.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.2k
Sapphire HD5670 1GB GDDR5 @ 5.3k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Seagate 1 TB *2 @ 5.6k
LG WH10LS30 @ 11k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 360 @ 2.6k
32" TV @ 30k+
F&D F6000 @ 6.5k
Logitech Cordless Desktop MK250 @ 1.2k



check these


----------



## vickybat (Jan 1, 2011)

intel sandybridge prices and models 

*1. Intel® Core™ i7 2600 Processor - 3.4 GHz, 8 MB Cache, Socket 1155 with HT @ 15k
2  Intel® Core™ i5 2400 Processor - 3.1 GHz, 6 MB Cache, Socket 1155 without HT @ 9.9K
3. Intel® Core™ i5 2300 Processor - 2.8 GHz, 6 MB Cache, Socket 1155 without HT @9K

4.Intel® Desktop Board DH67CL ATX , Socket 1155 @ 8.9K
5.Intel® Desktop Board DH67BL uATX, Socket 1155 @ 7.9K*

Check this

They claim to ship within 48hrs. The i7 2600 looks promising and may beat i7 950 fair and square but nothin can be concluded without a proper review.

@ Jas

Buddy i think you have to again edit the config prices as all cpu's have undergone a serious pricedrop.

*Cilus* will post the latest prices here.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 1, 2011)

yes jas, even then, i am saying it will work, but should not be recommend. A GTS 250 pulls a good 30W odd more than a 6850 at full load. I would get a good 650W PSU to safe. Just my thoughts... 

@Vicky : thanks for those prices bro, but is the sandy bridge worth upgrading to?Any proper reviews out? It seems Overclocking is restricted in the i5s.


----------



## topgear (Jan 2, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> But the PSU should be chosen such the its around 50% load, this seems like a bad idea loading it up so much..
> 
> Would you run a 6850 CF system on that PSU ? No. GTS 250 consumes significantly more power than a 6850.....



I don't think so. If your total power consumption is say 350W would you buy a PSU which can deliver say 700-750W. It's better to keep it under 80-90% not 50%.




rajan1311 said:


> fine then, 70% people run cards like 5670 on generic PSUs, then why recommend an FSP ? I dont say it will not run it, just saying its not wise recommending it. You might want to see guru3d recommendations..
> 
> Radeon HD 6850 & 6870 CrossfireX review



We recommend FSP as it's build quality is better than any run of the mill generic PSU and the power distribution is clearly mentioned unlike those cheap generic local psus.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> rajan if asingh can run 4890 CF on TX650W why cant that psu hold those gfx cards.



2x HD4890 can consume say = 370W - gpu only

His whole rig with other components consume say =  200W

TX650W can deliver : 624W



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> So u suggest the adjustment rajan
> 
> rajan buddy in the link you mentioned see the t*otal 6850 CF with i7 965 full stress power consumption*. its 393w. even 6870 CF system full load consumes  421w!!!



I think you've overlooked this :



> The methodology: We have a device constantly monitoring the power draw from the PC. We simply stress the GPU, not the processor. The before and after wattage will tell us roughly how much power a graphics card is consuming under load.



two 6870 cards power consumption = ~ 275 Watts

so they are only stressing the GPUs not the cpu - add another say 200W and you will get some decent idea.



rajan1311 said:


> yes jas, even then, i am saying it will work, but should not be recommend. A GTS 250 pulls a good 30W odd more than a 6850 at full load. I would get a good 650W PSU to safe. Just my thoughts...
> 
> @Vicky : thanks for those prices bro, but is the sandy bridge worth upgrading to?Any proper reviews out? It seems Overclocking is restricted in the i5s.



Now the 1st phySX rig will consume :

Intel Core i5 760  - 100W
Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC - 120W
MSI GeForce N250GTS-2D512 150W

All other components 50W - so total : 420W and VX550W can deliver : 492W and it's under 90% load and I think it's safe enough.

BTW, all the mentioned wattage in here is just indications and actual power consumption may vary !


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 2, 2011)

Well, generally efficiency is highest at loads near 50%, hence the PSU remains cooler and ensures a longer life. But at higher loads, efficiency drops off, heat increases and that could get you into trouble after some time. If a person already has a 550VX, then its find,but if he is getting a new rig, then why risk it?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks for the correction topgear.  

but replies on the rigs please. hows F&D speakers.? i added them because its got good rating in digit. what are your views?


----------



## msaiashwin (Jan 2, 2011)

vickybat said:


> intel sandybridge prices and models
> 
> *1. Intel® Core™ i7 2600 Processor - 3.4 GHz, 8 MB Cache, Socket 1155 with HT @ 15k
> 2  Intel® Core™ i5 2400 Processor - 3.1 GHz, 6 MB Cache, Socket 1155 without HT @ 9.9K
> ...




@vickybat: as u said there is a price drop in cpu's. is it the lga 1366 processors? is there a price drop in i7 950 ?

also will there be price drop of i7 950 once sandy bridge launches? and will i7 950 be EOL product?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 2, 2011)

^^

Well the bloomfields might reach EOL but gulftowns will remain top dog but until 6 and 8 core sandybridge is launched.

^^

Well the bloomfields might reach EOL but gulftowns will remain top dog but until 6 and 8 core sandybridge is launched.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 3, 2011)

topgear said:


> I don't think so. If your total power consumption is say 350W would you buy a PSU which can deliver say 700-750W. It's better to keep it under 80-90% not 50%.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well how you tracked the Power consumption and especially specifically for each item? Can you tell me how much mine do? Is there any way to know this?

Thanks anyway.


----------



## topgear (Jan 3, 2011)

^^ your rig will consume around 300-320W - it's just a indication though - you will get a fair idea of power consumption by going here :
*extreme.outervision.com/PSUEngine
that will give you an fair idea but sometime you may have to do the calculation manually!



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks for the correction topgear.
> 
> but replies on the rigs please. hows F&D speakers.? i added them because its got good rating in digit. what are your views?



I also read it on mag like you and they said it's a good brand - so I think you can suggest them.

Now about the configs : It would be great if you change the 100K phySX card from MSI GTS450 to Zotac GTS450 - it's cheaper by 1k and why should we pay more ? Even at stock speed GTS450 is more than capable to handle phySX only works.

If there's any other suggestion that comes up in mind - rest assured - I'll post them.

BTW, you are doing a great work - keep it up - I appreciate your efforts.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

thanks topgear. 
i will change it to Zotac GTS450.

and some corrections on 170k and HTPC rigs please too.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 3, 2011)

@ jaskanwar singh

Buddy i think you will now have to revise all configs with the advent of sandybridge processors. They are brilliant performers. Even in video encoding tasks they stand highly recommended. Check out the reviews.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 3, 2011)

yup vicky is right ,thats why i was kinda confused why you started this thread before the launch.

so lets starting boycotting bloomfields ,on that i think jasji will need help with 1155 mobos.

lets get started.

and isnt 2600k launching on 5th?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

buddies let me read anandtech now. first time fully(inc. the first info pages and not the performance alone)


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

*aby* just hold your horses!!Jas will come up with new configs(Sandybridge CPU based rigs) in no time!!

@ *Jas* - Which GPU do you have?How is Black Ops & Civilisation 5?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

currently onboard HD4250 allows me to play black ops at 1366x768 with high texture quality. addicted to black ops. 

some 1155 mobo list please.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 3, 2011)

Dude thats awesome!!That means I can play Black Ops on 4650 at the same resolution!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 3, 2011)

i have also oced hd4250. let me check again from how much to how much. 

also 1366x768 is not full screen. at full screen 1366x768 the game struggles. but happy with not-full screen till i get a gpu.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 3, 2011)

gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 PCSTATS Review - Socket 1155 and P67 Chipset Highlights

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7 190-230$ srp

msi p67a gd65 120-180$ srp

Search Motherboards Articles - PCSTATS.com

all mobos link^^

lot stuff on dailytech and xbit.


----------



## topgear (Jan 4, 2011)

Some more from me :

ASUS Full ATX Intel P67 Chipset Motherboards :

P8P67 ~$160
P8P67 PRO ~190
P8P67 EVO ~210
P8P67 Deluxe ~235
SABERTOOTHP67 ~$219
P8P67 WS SC ~$259
Maximus IV Extreme ~365

ASUS Micro-ATX Intel P67 and H67 Chipset Motherboards :

P8P67-M PRO ~$149
P8H67-M EVO ~$129
ASUS Mini-ITX Intel P67 and H67 Chipset Motherboards
P8H67-I Deluxe (Price is yet to be determined.

From here


----------



## srch07 (Jan 4, 2011)

@ topgear
Sorry, to interrupt in middle, what is the difference between microATX and ATX motherboard, i mean in performance etc.


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 4, 2011)

µATX boards are smaller than ATX ones.They also have lesser slots than the latter.No difference in performance.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 4, 2011)

@ ssb
Thanks for the info.
Lets see what the prices remain when they touch indian markets 

Am looking forward to them


----------



## aby geek (Jan 5, 2011)

just loved the toms and other reviews i really cried when i3 2100 beat 980x in cinebench single thread bench 

and i5 2500k is a happy new year to us from intel.if this is mid end i dont know what does sandy bridge e/ivy bridge/socket 2011 has in store for us.they are as of now known to be gpu less cpus ranging from 300-999$.

btw will a 20k+ price kill 2600k?and how much stir would 2600 2600s cause?


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 5, 2011)

Well after reading the Toms review I'd have to say the i7 2600K, (the Monster), should have a Price tag around 18-20 K. Otherwise the i7 950's price gotta come down at 10K or below, which doesn't sound right atm? What do ya think?



ithehappy said:


> Well how you tracked the Power consumption and especially specifically for each item? Can you tell me how much mine do? Is there any way to know this?
> 
> Thanks anyway.





topgear said:


> ^^ your rig will consume around 300-320W - it's just a indication though - you will get a fair idea of power consumption by going here :
> eXtreme Outer Vision - eXtreme tools for computer enthusiasts
> that will give you an fair idea but sometime you may have to do the calculation manually!


Thanks for the website, but what I found was the °C/W Calculator which only shows me the CPU Wattage, so is there anything on that site available which will show me my whole system's wattage consumption?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 5, 2011)

yup googled and found 18kishh prices. 2500k is 12800 2500 is 12600 2600 is 15k.


----------



## topgear (Jan 5, 2011)

^^ one of our member got a Gigabyte P67 mobo+SNB 2500K+4GB DDR3 ram - all at 20k and the cpu costed him 10k - looks like a sweet deal. He got it all imported from malaysia.



ithehappy said:


> Well after reading the Toms review I'd have to say the i7 2600K, (the Monster), should have a Price tag around 18-20 K. Otherwise the i7 950's price gotta come down at 10K or below, which doesn't sound right atm? What do ya think?
> 
> 
> Thanks for the website, but what I found was the °C/W Calculator which only shows me the CPU Wattage, so is there anything on that site available which will show me my whole system's wattage consumption?
> Thanks in advance.



there's no pint in spending that muc on a 2600K - instead a combo of 2500K+a CPU cooler looks to be a more VFM deal.

follow this link and choose the components - it should show your system total power consumption :
eXtreme Power Supply Calculator


----------



## aby geek (Jan 5, 2011)

the only downside is i5 have 6mb and the two i7 2600 2600k. how much role does l3 cache play here?


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jan 5, 2011)

More memory in cache means the CPU will access data from it much faster and thus increasing the performance significantly...and in Gaming havin a high mem in L3 helps a lot...


----------



## aby geek (Jan 5, 2011)

i was wondering why power calculators dont offer display in the list?

so keviv how much % performance difference would a 2mb cache difference cause  bween 2500k and 2600k.

and if i remember correctly penrynns had 12mb cache why are they not going further from 12mb?


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 6, 2011)

not much....maybe you might see higher numbers in synthetic benchies (that too will be small at best), but nothing in terms of real life gains...

I dont think the 950 will be phased out soon, at least till the socket 2011 comes out. But I would go for a 2500K+P67 > 950+x58, simply because of great OC potential and slightly lower price.


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2011)

^^ and the power consumption and heat generation is less as well.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Amd has launched three new processors. A flagship quadcore in the form of 975be, another quadcore namely phenom 2 840 with no l3 cache and finally a 95watt hexcore i.e 1065t.

Check here


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2011)

vicky i dont think they will give competition to sandy bridge. 
when is sandy bridge going to be out in india?



keviv219 said:


> More memory in cache means the CPU will access data from it much faster and thus increasing the performance significantly...and in Gaming havin a high mem in L3 helps a lot...



i dont think so - 
Benchmark Results: 3DMark, Games : Athlon II Or Phenom II: Does Your CPU Need L3 Cache?

the whole comparison -
Athlon II Or Phenom II: Does Your CPU Need L3 Cache? : L3 Cache: How Important Is It To AMD?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> vicky i dont think they will give competition to sandy bridge.
> when is sandy bridge going to be out in india?



Ya i know that. These are low end parts and cant't give any competition to SB. Amd is probably clearing stocks for its upcoming bulldozer and llano parts.

About availability of sandybridge, they are available online and next week we should see their presence in retails.


----------



## rajan1311 (Jan 6, 2011)

Bulldozer is still pretty far dude, it will come near the end of this year..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 6, 2011)

so rajan bulldozer will come when it will be time for ivy bridge.


----------



## kumarmanish (Jan 6, 2011)

Ignore my ignorance, but how useful is adding a seperate PhysX card to a sytem? e.g. Consider if I add such card to my system now will it be of any benefit over 6870 CF. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> so rajan bulldozer will come when it will be time for ivy bridge.



Yes there goin to be a lot of competition this year. GOOD for consumers like us as we'll take the advantage of the fight ( read price drops).


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2011)

kumarmanish, it is not like benifit over HD 6870 CF. It depends upon the personal choice. A lot of people want to enable PhysX with their gaming and with AMD GPU it is not possible, no matter you use dual crossfire or quad crossfire.
Similarly even with PhysX enabled nVidia cards, PhysX eats lot of gaming performance from the card. So enabling PhysX may cause degradation of gaming performance.

That's why dedicated PhysX configs are suggested.
AMD gaming card + nVidia PhysX card will enable using PhysX with AMD solutions. In nVidia case it will also enhance performance with the PhysX enabled titles


----------



## topgear (Jan 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> so rajan bulldozer will come when it will be time for ivy bridge.



and ivy bridge will outperform all the cpus available at that time - just a prediction though.



vickybat said:


> Yes there goin to be a lot of competition this year. GOOD for consumers like us as we'll take the advantage of the fight ( read price drops).



and by that time SNB cpu prices will come down as well coz amd will sure reveal something which can go neck to neck with SNB and ivy bridge will outperform them all and will become intel's flagship desktop cpu.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 8, 2011)

@ jaskanwar

Buddy what about the highend htpc configs? I have some good 32inch lcd's pricelist. I think we should include the zacate platform for htpc's when its launched. Lot better than standalone media players that people use on their large displays.


----------



## adityamgk (Jan 8, 2011)

when i checked out the asus india site they still didnt add the Maximus IV extreme to their LGA 1155 list. I really want that mobo. Any idea when will it be launched in india?


----------



## bullet55 (Jan 8, 2011)

*thanx for d congf. ........ its really helpfull *


----------



## mitraark (Jan 8, 2011)

There should be a "What Budget" Config  Just for the info ..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 8, 2011)

ok vicky. 
i will try my best mitraark


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 9, 2011)

interesting things - 

Buy ZOTAC H55ITX-A-E Mini ITX WiFi Intel Motherboard in Mumbai India

Buy SilverStone SST-SG05B (Black) Cabinet in Mumbai India

Review - Zotac H55ITX-A-E Motherboard Review | bit-tech.net


----------



## Piyush (Jan 9, 2011)

the cabinet looks good
but is it really vfm?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 9, 2011)

htpc users with specific needs might consider it. it comes with 300w psu though AFAIK.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 9, 2011)

NZXT has a real good line-up
i wish their models were easily available here....tchch..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 9, 2011)

the psu is  Fortron-Source Power FSP300-60GHS (i think FSP full form )

reviews - 
Silverstone Sugo SG05 and SG06: Gaming mini-ITX cases? | silentpcreview.com
FSP300-60GHS Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 9, 2011)

^^Nice job!!Finally got to know what FSP stands for.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 10, 2011)

^^means you guys never read the link iposted about UL numbers from tom's.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 10, 2011)

^^ Companies can buy their own UL number and replace it with the OEM's UL Number.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 11, 2011)

arey nahi sir i mean toms gave whole list which company has made what psu so the fsp oem had full names. like cwt is channel well technologies.


----------



## bilallucky (Jan 11, 2011)

AMD 1090T - 11k
Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H - 8k
GTX580 - 28k
GSkill 3x2GB 1600MHz CL7 - 6.5k
Seagate 1TB - 2.8k
CM690 Advanced - 5.5k
Dell U2311H - 14k
Seasonic S12D 750W - 6.5k
KB Mouse - 2k
TOTAL - 84k

How about this ??


----------



## desai_amogh (Jan 11, 2011)

which one is better??

MSI 880GMA-E45 Motherboard  or Gigabyte GA-880GM-USB3 Motherboard

both are selling at a similar price.

Also, whcih shud I prefer ??

AMD Athlon ll X4 640 Processor Or AMD Phenom II X2 560 Processor ???

basically i need to fit my proccy mobo comby for around 10k - 10.5k

also suggest a PSU for below 2.5k

FSP SAGA II 500 500W Power Supply OR Gigabyte Superb 460W GE-R460-V1 Power Supply ??

Or if some body could post a good configuration only for proccy, Mobo, RAM and PSU for below 15k.

I got a HDD, monitor n rest already.


----------



## techie_85 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am planning to upgrade by MoBo, Proccessor and RAM

My budget is around 10K

I plan to have 4 gb DDR3 RAM at around 2K
The remaining 8k is for Processor and Mother Board
What do you guys suggest, I was thinking of 5-6k for processor and the rest for MotherBoard


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 11, 2011)

@ advisors: There are 2 880G board recommendations from my end: Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H and Asus 880TD-V EVO/USB3. I am done testing the Asus board and its made nicely, although putting up the review will take as someone who is getting the information cleared up for me is taking a short break till monday.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 12, 2011)

@sorcerer
nice nice. waiting for the review. whats the cost of that board?

@bilallucky, desai_amogh, techie_85
start your own thread for querries. this thread is not for advices. its just for reference.


----------



## Vishw (Jan 12, 2011)

APC 1000VA @ *5K*. Where is this price from? I checked all the online shops & the lowest I found is 6.5k at primeabgb.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 12, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> @ advisors: There are 2 880G board recommendations from my end: Gigabyte 880GMA UD2H and Asus 880TD-V EVO/USB3. I am done testing the Asus board and its made nicely, although putting up the review will take as someone who is getting the information cleared up for me is taking a short break till monday.



One question buddy. How is ECS 885GM E2? Its priced at 4.3k and is full atx. I want to know whether the board is recommended to house a 1090t or 1100t (125 watt cpu's) and overclock using a custom cooler.


----------



## aby geek (Jan 13, 2011)

umm i was wondering is it possible to use a gtx 580 as a physx card and if yes then how much perf boost can we expect and what should be the primary card? 6990 type?


----------



## topgear (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ it's possible but a gtX 580 as physX card would be total waste of money and resources.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jan 13, 2011)

vickybat said:


> One question buddy. How is ECS 885GM E2?


Don't know about that.


----------



## subash (Jan 13, 2011)

hi guys........
i like to buy a new gameing rig plese suggest me to buy a best one.
my budget is 50000 for whole pc.
please help me guys


----------



## vickybat (Jan 13, 2011)

@ subash

Open a new thread for your queries. This is the buying guide section.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 13, 2011)

aby geek 580 is itself sufficient for gaming and physx.


----------



## mastercool (Jan 13, 2011)

subash said:


> hi guys........
> i like to buy a new gameing rig plese suggest me to buy a best one.
> my budget is 50000 for whole pc.
> please help me guys



hi
u better go to the :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/98253-hardware-price-check-kolkata-48.html

and if u can then wait for SANDYBRIDGE 
IT'LL COME NEXT WEEK IN INDIA (OR MAYBE BFOR THAT)
JUST ASK HELP FROM GUYS OUT THERE (IN THE FORUM I LINKED)


----------



## topgear (Jan 14, 2011)

^^ he is a guy from chennai so that thread may not be appropriate for him.



subash said:


> hi guys........
> i like to buy a new gameing rig plese suggest me to buy a best one.
> my budget is 50000 for whole pc.
> please help me guys



^^ Welcome to TDF.

why don't you look at the _*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*_ pc on the front page of this thread.

If you still have some specific needs then it's best to create a new thread like _vicky_ has suggested.


----------



## kapilgupta (Jan 14, 2011)

plz suggest a mobo for i3-540 under 5K

thanks in advance


----------



## vickybat (Jan 14, 2011)

Have a look

MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k


----------



## sam2303 (Jan 15, 2011)

Gr8 job!!!!


----------



## wangda dorjee (Jan 16, 2011)

hey, i am a 3d animator and do audio visual editing also ... my config. as of present is. processor - Intel Quad core GPU - PAlit ATI Radeon 3550 mobo - p35 diamond Hard disk - seagate 1tb ram - 2gb DDR3 ram as my system is a couple of years old i would like to upgrade... so that i have an exelent system for working on very heavy duty 3d works and rendering my 3d work and editing applications.. please advice me on the number of ram i need to procure, the processor and GPU i need to upgrade to... and if i need a rendering card... and the best buy in terms of rendering card... plz reply asap... i would be very much indebt for ur swift reply.. thank you

*** p.s. is it worth going for i7 780 or is i5760 enough for multi media.. best mobo supporting both i5 and i7


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 16, 2011)

^just start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled.


----------



## kapilgupta (Jan 22, 2011)

i want a good motherboard for core i3-540 under 5K

thanx


----------



## Piyush (Jan 22, 2011)

dudes this thread is for reference
make ur own threads for suggestions and problems

meh!!!!


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2011)

shall i update the guide or wait for 2500k?


----------



## srch07 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you should update the guide,
specially the 50k and 75k ones 

Oh btw, SNB processors are out of stock in delta now


----------



## topgear (Jan 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> shall i update the guide or wait for 2500k?



I think you should update the guide though if you are listing a non "K" series cpu just pair up a H67 with it.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

ok guys.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, update the guide with non k processors as topgear suggested and pair them with h67 according to different price categories. When the k procesors are available easily in retail and online, list them in high end builds as of now.

Also wait for gtx 560 to release as this will most probably push the prices of 6870 and 6850. And also not to forget the 1gb versions of cayman.

With so many new updates, i think the entire buying guide needs to be refreshed.


----------



## arashsaremi (Jan 24, 2011)

Guys,

yesterday I bought:

mb: Asus M4A87TD EVO
CPU: AMD 955
VGA: EVGA 460 1GB
Ram: 2*2 1333
Power: 535 watts

but when assembling them I have no output on the monitor, when I turn it on from the case power button the fans run without any alarm but nothing happens, also the reset switch and the case power do not function for turning it off. (and I have to turn it off by unplugging). the motherboard green light will be on when it is plugged.
the weird thing is that I have removed 1 of the rams and then both of them but in both cases there is no alarm from the mb.

your urgent reply is appreciated.


thanks,


----------



## sunilparmar (Jan 24, 2011)

somebody plz tell me how is Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W SMPS and available in market for only 2.2k


----------



## srch07 (Jan 24, 2011)

@arashsaremi, buddy its the wrong section to post it, but since you have posted already.
I don't have idea about Asus boards come with inbuilt speaker or not, if not you will need a chassis speaker to connect it with for beeps.

Check for the memory slots you have inserted ram into, always enter first ram in DIMM1 slot ( consult motherboard manual for it).

Insert only 1 ram and try running it.
If it does not boot, Change the ram with other one and try with 2nd one to boot the desktop.

Also see, if processor fan runs when you press power on button, it shouldn't be like processor fan runs for a flash and then stops running.

Try those and let us know.
Also mention your complete configuration.



arashsaremi said:


> Guys,
> 
> yesterday I bought:
> 
> ...




@ sunilparmar
As much i know Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W SMPS is almost equal or little inferior to FSP Saga II 500 watt.
But it all depends on your complete configuration, i mean like it can handle the load or not.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 24, 2011)

vicky thanks for updates. so 560 and 1gb caymans. when do 1gb caymans release.?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 24, 2011)

You're most welcome jas. I guess 1gb caymans will launch right after gtx 560. Moreover gtx 560 is launching tommorow internationally.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, just created a basic config with the new K series processor @ sub 85K range. For including the costly processor and the only available mobo till now, have to reduce price for some other components.
So introduced a lower priced Cabinet, UPS and Graphics card. Once new products like GTX 560 or cheaper P67 mobos will start to appear, we can update this config to make it more optimized.

Here goes my suggestion:
*
Intel Core i7 2600K @ 16.9k
Asus P8P67 PRO @ 10.5k
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 2X2GB @ 2.9k
PowerColor Radeon HD6950 2GB @ 17.5K
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
Thermaltake Strike Mx VI6001BNS Black @ 3.8K
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Numeric 1000VA @ 4k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k*
*

Total 85K*


----------



## topgear (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Asus P8P67 - selling at @ 10.5k


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, updated my previous post. Topgear, could you post the link of that mobo price?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 25, 2011)

cilus its not PRO. its simple one P8P67. edit it. and thanks for update 

cilus that cabby doesnt look nioce. what about CM USP100 @ 3k.


----------



## manishjha18 (Jan 25, 2011)

Gigabyte P67A-UD4
what about this

Gigabyte P67A-UD4
what about this


----------



## srch07 (Jan 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> cilus its not PRO. its simple one P8P67. edit it. and thanks for update
> 
> cilus that cabby doesnt look nioce. what about CM USP100 @ 3k.



Cabby is good, but one thing i really miss in it is the Reset Button Lolz.
Second, it has got Front panel USB and Audio port on top, with vertical sockets instead of Horizontal, so if you planing to use the cabby with Computer table, n gotta keep it down, than those ports will go useless.
There is hardly any space to insert Pen Drives etc in Front ports.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2011)

Ok, will take those things under consideration. This is just the skeleton model, not the final one.

And guys,while suggesting some components for the configs, could you please post the estimated price and the links for this board specs and review etc if possible. That will help us a lot.


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hello everyone. i am new to TDF. i love hardware and i would like to gain more knowledge and share mine with you all. 

I looked at TDF about a month ago and becoming familier with you all. really knowledgeable people out there. i like the way you work for the guide. its nice concept.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 25, 2011)

^^ Hello and welcome to tdf buddy. We would be highly obliged if you share your knowledge with us.


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Mr.Vicky.


----------



## Piyush (Jan 25, 2011)

Bulldozer929 said:


> Hello everyone. i am new to TDF. i love hardware and i would like to gain more knowledge and share mine with you all.
> 
> I looked at TDF about a month ago and becoming familier with you all. really knowledgeable people out there. i like the way you work for the guide. its nice concept.



hello bro
welcome to TDF

it would be better if u could post something here too
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/community-discussions/115442-introduce-yourselves.html


----------



## Cilus (Jan 25, 2011)

Bulldozer929 said:


> Hello everyone. i am new to TDF. i love hardware and i would like to gain more knowledge and share mine with you all.
> 
> I looked at TDF about a month ago and becoming familier with you all. really knowledgeable people out there. i like the way you work for the guide. its nice concept.



And I thought AMD Bulldozer is gonna launch at the end of 2011...My Bad.
A very warm welcome to you buddy, especially for your advance launching nd joining.


----------



## rchi84 (Jan 26, 2011)

bit of a n00b question, but here goes. i am planning on buying an i2500k based gaming PC with the 6950. maybe try flashing the card and getting a 6970 if my luck is good. i have settled on most of the components, but i am stuck on the cabinet. I know the radeon is a monster sized card and i would welcome advice on which decent cabinet can fit it comfortably. max budget for the cabby is 5K.

Thanks all


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 26, 2011)

CM 690 Advanced


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Ok, updated my previous post. Topgear, could you post the link of that mobo price?



here you go :

Asus MotherBoard - P8P67

BTW, they are selling Asus P8H67-M LX @ 5.7k only - I think this one is the cheapest possible SB mobo other than Intel DH67BL.


----------



## srch07 (Jan 26, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> bit of a n00b question, but here goes. i am planning on buying an i2500k based gaming PC with the 6950. maybe try flashing the card and getting a 6970 if my luck is good. i have settled on most of the components, but i am stuck on the cabinet. I know the radeon is a monster sized card and i would welcome advice on which decent cabinet can fit it comfortably. max budget for the cabby is 5K.
> 
> Thanks all



There are many, take a look at Cooler Master 430 Elite and USP 100.
Both are under 3.2K


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks cilus and piyush. piyush i will post there too.
actually cilus i got idea of a username from amd bulldozer only ....

no news on gigabyte h67 and p67 motherboards?

in india i mean?


----------



## rchi84 (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you Ishu and srch07  . I was worried about the 6950 not fitting inside the CM cabinets, because it is HUGE!

Also, any ideas about which economical P67 motherboard to buy? Is the stock Intel p67 good enough to OC the 2500K  to 4 Ghz? I like the Biostar P67 which has crossfire, but i am not sure if it's available here yet.


----------



## Bulldozer929 (Jan 26, 2011)

rchi look at ASUS P8P67 @ 10.5k. very solid board and exceptional oc performance.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 26, 2011)

rchi84 said:


> bit of a n00b question, but here goes. i am planning on buying an i2500k based gaming PC with the 6950. maybe try flashing the card and getting a 6970 if my luck is good. i have settled on most of the components, but i am stuck on the cabinet. I know the radeon is a monster sized card and i would welcome advice on which decent cabinet can fit it comfortably. max budget for the cabby is 5K.
> 
> Thanks all



Flashing might not be possible in newer boards as amd would have locked the simd's from chip level. Have you already bought the 6950?

If not , then try out the recently released gtx 560. Try getting an overclocked version from gigabyte cause it performs close to a gtx 570.


----------



## rchi84 (Jan 27, 2011)

@vickybat Yeah i know the unlock was mostly with the early samples, but i will try my luck and see. plus there's a dual bios safe option built in the 6950 which is def most welcome.

Am leaning toward the 6950 at the moment though i haven't finalised anything yet. But the most important thing for me is Eyefinity. I played Bad Company 2 at my friend's place with the eyefinity resolution and was blown away. The 2 GB framebuffer will definitely help at that resolution which is why i am leaning toward the 6950. For me, Eyefinity/Surround is a much more tangible Cosmetic must have than Physx 

Hoping that by the time the 2500K is finally launched, we would have seen price cuts on the 570/60xx cards. If only Nvidia prices the 570 at 6950 levels and increases the Vram, then they will sweep the market for this gen of cards.. Sigh..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 27, 2011)

welcome Bulldozer929.
here are the updates. check them (2500-

welcome Bulldozer929.
here are the updates. check them (2500k price is estimated) - 

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x2 255 @ 3k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ @ 1k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
TVS Champ Keyboard @ 0.2k
Basic Optical Mouse @ 0.1k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k
Creative SBS A35 - 2.0 @ 0.4k

Total - 20k

Intel Option - 

Intel Pentium Dual Core E5500 @ 3k
Gigabyte GA-G41M-Combo @ 2.6k

Total - 20k


 
*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 5k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ @ 1k
Sapphire HD5770 VAPOR-X @ 7.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL IN2020M @ 6.5k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Logitech Z313 @ 1.4k

Total - 35.4k

Intel Option - 

Intel Core i3 540 @ 5k
MSI H55M-E33 @ 4.5k

Total - 35.4k



*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 
Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC @ 11.2k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 51.8k




*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Sapphire HD6950 1GB / Zotac GTX560 @ 15.5k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM USP100 @ 3k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 68.6k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 @ 10.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL (2Gx2) @ 2.9k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Sapphire HD6850 TOXIC * 2 @ 22.4k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 620 @ 5.2k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 85.8k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 @ 10.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL (2Gx2) @ 2.9k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Saphhire HD6970 /Zotac GTX570 @ 22k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 620 @ 5.2k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 85.4k



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 @ 10.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL (2Gx2) @ 2.9k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 @ 27.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 * 2 @ 5.4k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 100.4k



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 @ 10.5k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL (2Gx2) @ 2.9k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Zotac GTX580 @ 28k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 * 2 @ 5.4k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 101.2k



*Sub 125k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.9k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 12k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL @ 5.8k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Sapphire HD6950 2GB * 2 @ 35K
Corsair Force 60GB SSD @ 8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 125.7k



*Sub 125k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.9k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 12k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL @ 5.8k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Zoatc GTX580 AMP! @ 33K
Corsair Force 60GB SSD @ 8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Altec Lansing VS4121 @ 2.9k

Total - 123.7k


----------



## vickybat (Jan 27, 2011)

In the sub 85k gaming rig without multigpu setup, i think *MSI N570 GTX @ 21k* should be suggested instead of *Zotac GTX 570 @ 22k*. Its 1k cheaper and money saved can be utilized in other components for eg. A better cpu cooler or something.

Just a small suggestion.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 27, 2011)

Jas, you have used Core i7 2600K at the 125K budget only. Your configs are now very much gaming oriented. I think we can start using 2600K @ 100K configs also. In fact we can manage a config with 2600K @ 85K budget also, but I think your current one is also very good. But I think some tweaks can be applied @ sub 100K budget.


----------



## rchi84 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi

Interesting selections here. My suggestion for the 70 K rig would be as follows:

If we are going with the 2400 which doesn't OC, then the hyper 212 can be avoided. Also instead of opting for the Razer mouse, if we can go in for the Logitech MX one that sells for 1500, then we end up saving 2300 which can then go in for another 4GB Ram stick.

And for the monitor, instead of the 13K dell one, if we choose the Samsung 23 Inch from their P series which sells for 10K, the 3K difference can be split between an upgrade to the 2500K(when it becomes available) and a decent p67 motherboard.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 27, 2011)

@ *rchi84*

That 13k dell monitor is an ips panel with superior contrasts and display quality than a regular tn panel. It completely depends on the buyer whether to go for it or not.

So it can be made optional. Fully agreed on the part of i5 2400. It doesn't need a custom cooler cause it won't overclock. Stock cooler is fine.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 27, 2011)

umm. An altec lansing VS4121 on a 1.25L rig??? you gotta be kidding me 

I would put a premium 2.1 and Xonar atleast


----------



## vickybat (Jan 27, 2011)

Something like *klipsh pro media + xonar dx* or *Logitech z623 + xonar dx* will be very good.


In the *100k* cf rig , two *6870cf* is given as *27.2k* whereas a single *sapphire 6870* is *14.5k*. So that works out to *29k* instead of *27.2k* if i am not wrong. All prices are from smc international including taxes.

Also *MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II* will be launched soon. Its a factory overclocked card with a custom cooler. Its faster than a 6950 1gb in all benchmarks and has lower temps(adding further overclockability). The good thing is its price is same as that of a stock gtx 560 @ $250.

Please check *here*

*Smc* who deals with twin frozr cards from both brands will make it soon available in india. 

Imho, it can be added to the 100k sli rig as an option to the 6870cf and also can be suggested instead of zotac gtx 560 in non-sli/cf rigs.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot. You are helping me lot by posting the updated price of the components.


----------



## topgear (Jan 28, 2011)

desiibond said:


> umm. An altec lansing VS4121 on a 1.25L rig??? you gotta be kidding me
> 
> I would put a premium 2.1 and Xonar atleast



how about Altec MX6021E.

Since SB is the new kid on the block many people will want to have a rig based on SB at the cheapest budget possible - so here you go :

*Cheapest SB Rig :*

i5-2300 @ 8.9k
Asus P8H67-M LX @ 5.7k
2X 2GB Corsair Value Series DDR3 @ 2.1k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Acer V203H @ 5.6k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k
Altec BXR1221 @ 1k
Sapphire HD5570 1GB GDDR3 @ 3.5k

Total : 35.5k


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 28, 2011)

@vicky
i have to keep camparable prices otherwise it creates a mess for me. as for cyclone i will look at it when its available in india. for 6870 price check spec sheet. its 13.6k and 2 * 13.6k makes 27.2k if i am not wrong 

@cilus
hmm as these are gaming oriented we can keep these separate and create other section for rendering rigs. what say?

@rchi84
oops thanks for pointing it out. so sub 70k should look like this then IMO(suggestions welcome) -

*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M1A1333C9 4GB @ 2.3k 
Sapphire HD6950 2GB @ 18k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM USP100 @ 3k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 69.3k



added a HD6950 2GB

@dessibond.
sorry for upsetting the music fans. . so anyways can you please list out speakers and sound card(if necessary) for all the budget as appropriate. i will make adjustements in the configs acc. to them. post the music hardware you feel should be there for every budget..

@topgear
nice one. ..but why a 5570. i think we will include it in general purpose rigs? 

@all
post your suggestions for general purpose and rendering rigs. after that physx.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 28, 2011)

@ jaskanwar

Can you please point me to the spec sheet link? I am not able to find 6870 price.

I think prices of 6870 will come down further to the 11k mark as its US price is now $200.

Going to be a terrific buy at that price and all because of GTX 560.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jan 28, 2011)

Spec sheet link
The universal hardware spec sheet/price list

SMC still list HD6870 (Normal and Twin Forzer) @ 14.5k


----------



## Cilus (Jan 28, 2011)

Jas, there is no need to create separate configuration for each type of scenario, then there will be thousands of them. We can keep our rigs balanced between gaming performance as well as CPU intensive works.
While spending 100K, you are expecting the best of the both worlds and I think Core i7 2600k satisfy the criteria.
Now rather than putting a GTX 580 @ 28K, a GTX 570 @ 21K  or a HD 6850 CF @ 20K will actually provide very good game-play experience when coupled with 2600K. It will also reduce the CPu bottleneck and provide extreme OCeing potential.
Rather than creating separate rendering rig we can actually sugest these alternate solutions within that configs, the way we put AMD or Intel based alternatives.
In my sub 85K suggestion I was able to put a 2600K along with a HD 6950. Do you think it will provide a not so good game-Play experience?


----------



## desiibond (Jan 28, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @dessibond.
> sorry for upsetting the music fans. . so anyways can you please list out speakers and sound card(if necessary) for all the budget as appropriate. i will make adjustements in the configs acc. to them. post the music hardware you feel should be there for every budget..



I remember sending you a DM with the list of soundcards and speakers right? anyways, let me see if you can make a new list. 

btw, ID is desiibond. dessibond has a female flavour


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 29, 2011)

@cilus i think you right. we should put i7 2600k in 100k also for best of both worlds 
but i disagree on bottleneck part. i5 2500k is blazing fast and highly overclockable. not a bottleneck for multigpu setup IMO. even i5 2400 is better than i7 950...

@de*sii*bond 
yups but i want you to put up for the separate budgets. like which one is suitable for 125k and 100k and so on.

@cilus
i think we should wait for desiibond to put up music hardware and adjust accordingly. what say?
in the 85k i5 2500k + 6970 or 570 is very good one IMO. but yours is great too..unable to decide now  ...if we go with yours a person can always add another 6950 in future. so he will get both goodies. and 6950 mostly sufficient currently. so  i7 2600k + 6950 suits but it completely evades out 2500k from the guide....
also we will need separate rendering rigs. remember workstation gpus..

@vicky
ishu mentioned the link.


----------



## rchi84 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm sorry if i keep harping about the 70K config, but i think it's the sweet spot in terms of performance/price.

Here's an idea. How about going in for a cheaper mouse, Changing to an AMD mobo/CPU combo (PII 955+ Biostar 790GX for eg) which comes to about 13K. with that 3 K savings, we can upgrade the GPU from the 6950 to a 570, which will make a HUGE difference to gaming.

since the 955 is a BE processor, we could OC to 3.6ish to reduce any CPU bottlenecks.

I guess i'm just trying to find the cheapest config that can incorporate the 570


----------



## Cilus (Jan 29, 2011)

rchi84, Phenom processors are now old knights, there is no need to suggest them as the new sandy bridge processors bring such a Horse power that a Phenom II Oced @ 4 to 4.5 GHz cannot compete with them.
I don't think a person spending 70K wanna go for Phenom II when the i7 2400 is in the horizon.

And Jas, I think @ 85K budget Sandy Bridge 2500K and GTX 570 or HD 6970 is better than adding 2600K and HD 6950 as GTX 570 is available @ 21K. We can have our rendering rig @ sub 85K range along with 2600K.


----------



## vickybat (Jan 29, 2011)

sandybridge processor are the way to go now considering the lower power draw and cooler temps. Phenom 2's are no longer worth suggesting until bulldozer arrives.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 29, 2011)

ok as you say cilus. now desiibond reply fast please......


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> @vicky
> i have to keep camparable prices otherwise it creates a mess for me. as for cyclone i will look at it when its available in india. for 6870 price check spec sheet. its 13.6k and 2 * 13.6k makes 27.2k if i am not wrong
> 
> @cilus
> ...



many time I saw people who are buying entry level rigs with a newly launched cpu complain about the slow gfx in gaming - they just don't want to buy a expensive gfx card later - most of the time shopkeepers just suggest them some stupid card as a gaming card and they happily buy it so I thought it would be just best to include a good but cheap gfx card so thjis kind of users can have everything possible at the time of buying their rigs for the very first time.


----------



## DragoKnight (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,
Where can i get a Corsair VX550W in Hyderabad?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 30, 2011)

no problem topgear


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jan 31, 2011)

What changes should I make to the 35k config, If I need a config within 30k MAX?. It's for my friend actually, he wants it to focus more on gaming. Thanks in advance.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 31, 2011)

for big budget rig, I would pick 

1. ASUS Xonar STX + Logitech Z-5500D for movie buffs and 
2. ASUS Xonar ST + Audioengine 5 (A5) for music buffs

for 100k rig, put in ASUS Xonar STX and Logitech X-506. For anything less, check ASUS Xonar DX to tie up with X-506 for movies and Z-623 or Audioengine 2 (A2) for music.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2011)

@ *desiibond*

Buddy, if you can quote the individual prices of the speakers, it would be very helpful. Gives a more clear picture to the buyer.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 1, 2011)

desiibond prices please as vicky mentioned. 
also what about those who love both music and movies at same time??

now what to do? shall we postpone guide updation with SNB. and update the current ones?


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2011)

^^ yep, I think we should stop recommending SB for a while until mobos based on Z68 comes out.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> now what to do? shall we postpone guide updation with SNB. and update the current ones?



Yes, i think we should stop recommending *sb* for a while until the motherboards are rectified by intel. z68 is still far off and intel will rectify motherboards before that.

Intel has stopped all existing p67,h67 chipsets and all motherboard manufactures has been notified the same. The fix will take 1 -2 months.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 2, 2011)

Z-5500 should cost around 16k if I am right. 
Xonar ST and STX are selling at 9k price point
Xonar DX and D1 cost 5k. (only diff between these two is socket. one's PCI-E x1 and other is PCI)
Audioengine 5 should blow 26k-30k out of one's pocket 
Logitech X-506 should cost around 5.5k

Those who love movies and music may obviously go for a 5.1 and use it as 2.1 when listening to music. Do note that Xonar STX does not support surround and no dolby/dts etc. It's audiophile card for music lovers to power premium stereo setup and premium headphones.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

desiibond i remeber you pmed me another xonar . it was for something which also i dont remember(of course music and movies but you mentioned something else too). . only thing i remember is was 10k or so. wait was it D2?? . i think you differenciated between it and STX. 
isnt there a good 10k speakers also.?
BTW dont you think spending 25-30k on speakers in 125k rig is tooo much. . 
what about F&D F6000? it got good rating in digit.
what are differences between ST and STX?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 2, 2011)

Xonar U1 stereo USB: 3.5k
Xonar DX internal: 5k
Essence STX: 9k-10k
Essence ST: 9k-10k
Xonar DX2: 10.5k

Speakers: 

2.1 inside 10k: Z-623 for some 9k.
5.1 inside 10k: Z-506 for some 5k.
2.0 around 10k: M-Audio Studiophile AV40.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 2, 2011)

oh so when should be a DX2 paired with z5500 or others instead of ST or STX? whats the difference between ST and STX.?


----------



## desiibond (Feb 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> oh so when should be a DX2 paired with z5500 or others instead of ST or STX? whats the difference between ST and STX.?



The difference between ST and STX is that ST is PCI card and has a pin header to which you can connect an extra module for surround audio output (*www.guru3d.com/imageview.php?image=16875). D2X on the other hand is a straightforward 7.1 channel surround card.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2011)

Here' some SSD prices :

Intel X25-V SSD 40GB @ 5.7K
Intel 80GB SSD @ Rs :10.8K
Intel X25-M SSD 160GB @ 20.6K

Corsair Performance Series SSD 32GB @ 4K
Corsair Performance Series SSD 64GB @ 6.6K
Corsair Performance Series SSD 128GB @ 12K

Corsair Force SSD 40GB @ 5.8K
Corsair Force SSD 60GB @ 7.2K
Corsair Force SSD 80GB @ 9.85K
Corsair Force SSD 90GB @ 10.8K
Corsair Force SSD 120GB @ 12.8K
Corsair Force SSD 240GB @ 25.6K

OCZ Vertex 2 3.5" 120GB SSD @ 11.8K
OCZ 120GB PCIe SSD @ 21.2K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 3, 2011)

desiibond why not DX2 but STX?


thanks topgear..


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> desiibond why not DX2 but STX?
> 
> 
> thanks topgear..



Flexibility. ST is simply the best when it comes to pumping audio to premium 2.1 and headphones. For Z-5500D and external amps, once use the S/PDIF port to send audio to 5500's decoder. For analogue surround sets, you can get something like HDAV H6 expansion module for 7.1 surround (costs around 2.5k-3k if I am right) and gives superb surround experience. 

Another way is to get D2X and a good headphone amplifier.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 3, 2011)

ok as you say 

Desiibond check this- 

*Sub 125k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.9k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 12k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL @ 5.8k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Sapphire HD6950 1GB * 2 @ 30k
ASUS Xonar Essence ST @ 9k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k
APC 1000VA @ 5K


Total - 124.3k


----------



## msaiashwin (Feb 3, 2011)

guys should i go ahead with the i7 950? or is it worth the 2 month wait for the i7 2600k? i have already waited for the past 6-7 months..is there a vast performance difference?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2011)

@ jaskanwar

Buddy i think thats logitech z506 and not x506. Its a good 5.1 setup. But seriously, that 9k soundcard is an overkill for this setup. A logitech Z5500 is recommended.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 3, 2011)

yes. Z-5500 is a must for that rig.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 4, 2011)

ok check this then - 

Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.9k
ASUS P8P67 @ 10k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL (2Gx2) @ 2.9k
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Sapphire HD6950 1GB * 2 @ 30k
ASUS Xonar Essence ST @ 9k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM Storm Scout @ 6.2k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Logitech Z-5500 @ 16k
APC 1000VA @ 5K


Total - 129.9k  
it was a 125k budget rig actually!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 4, 2011)

^^ Yes looks better now. You can also provide single gpu options like gtx 580 or 570.

Even factory oced gtx 560's are good options in sli. Don't you think a person going for 130k rig would want physx?  Let the person decide this and give nvidia cards as an option as well.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 4, 2011)

every crossfire or SLI rig had single gpu option. this will have 580.

i will wait for 560 prices in india.


----------



## amrit1 (Feb 6, 2011)

please suggest a good rig around 40k (excluding Win7 which is about 6k), a sandy bridge processor is a must, and a good GPU is also appreciated...


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ make a separate thread !


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> every crossfire or SLI rig had single gpu option. this will have 580.
> 
> i will wait for 560 prices in india.



Rs15650...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

^^not worth 6950 better.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ I don't agree. 6950 is not worth the money at all. Factory overclocked gtx 560's rock and should be considered over 6950.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

^^i dont want to prove it to you either. keep your thoughts with yourself.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ i don't need your proof either. Neither your suggestions. Keep them for yourself.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

^^i didnt give you any suggestion 
AND KEEP THIS THREAD FREE FROM SUCH POSTS.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

^^* i won't do anything you will say*. You are the least to concern here kid.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

man man. why are you bent on spoiling every other thread you get into. 
listen i dont care what others think and let them think. such ones like you always call others names or whatever because they themselves are concerned too much about what willl others say and try to supress them. your thinking saying dont matter to me. keep on blubbing out what you want. finish !!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ i am not spoiling any thread. Just giving my suggestions. If you don't like it, then don't follow simple. Or you think since you have created this thread, you get the right to choose who will post here? Is that the case?

Why are you so hell bent in wanting others to follow you? Why will i blub at you kid? I already said you are of least concern to me.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

^^what are you speaking? did i mention others follow me. everyone is requested to keep their own opinions.

and as if you are so dear to me that i am concerned about you too much.

everyone is free to post here i request no argument. we have a thread in graphics card section for that.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ Thats what i did and you said to keep my thoughts within me. Don't change colours from time to time.

This is what you said *"i dont want to prove it to you either. keep your thoughts with yourself. "*

And now you are saying everyone is requested to keep their own opinion?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

^^try and understand as a fight was going on already in that thread i asked that i wont prove it to you.

but did i say i want to alter your opinion.

ok sorry i went too ahead. . was angry at the discussion strected out in gfx section.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ anyway its ok. But don't you think that discussion going on in gfx section is for good? I mean providing a better picture to prospective buyers and future buyers alike?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

thank u thank u.


----------



## vinayan (Feb 7, 2011)

I am eagerly awaiting PC Buying Guide February 2011..i will be buying a PC in one month's time..


----------



## aby geek (Feb 7, 2011)

1st feb smps prices from tirupathi ,np

corsair vx 550 4900 tax paid

tagan 500 3000 tax paid negotiable

tagan 600 4100 tax paid negotiable

seasonic 520w  3800 tax paid  not available


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 7, 2011)

stop fighting girls...its hard to split the 560 and the 6950....its up to you (i mean the buyer) what he likes, both are good cards...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 7, 2011)

^^ Yup thats a good logic you've put. There should be both options and let the buyer decide.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 7, 2011)

thanks for the update aby geek.

vinayan we were all updating guide but this sandybridge mobo problem cropped up. 
so guys what should we do now?

rajan actually we have to see what performs better. if it was like leaving to buyers then what was the meaning of a guide and a suggestion forum. no offence buddy.


----------



## vinayan (Feb 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> if it was like leaving to buyers then what was the meaning of a guide and a suggestion forum. no offence buddy.


I definitely agree..one and a half months ago i knew nothing about the present system configurations..I am still using a PIII 256MB system(and i still play FIFA 2004 in it )..through these buying guides and forums i can now understand the numbers(5770,460..so on) regarding ATI(AMD)/Nvidia which appeared geeky previously,realized the problems with a cheap PSU, need for good case etc..this is the coolest thread that i've followed for a long time..


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 7, 2011)

none taken mate 

From the benchmarks I have seen, it pretty close, no one is a clear winner, both cards win some. I would actually go for a 560, me looking for a 3D setup so...


----------



## rchi84 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hey guys, if Vickybat feels like suggesting a 560 SLI combo, then he's welcome to do so, right? Don't see the harm and i agree with him that for a 125K budget, One would like to have Physx, but that's why we have a 125K Physx config, So for the non physx config, we can go along with the 6950 Xfire and for the physx one, we can go with the 560 SLI.

Hope everyone's happy this way


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 7, 2011)

^The only thing that will make me happy is a free GTX 560!


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2011)

Thread Renamed !


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2011)

vinayan said:


> I definitely agree..one and a half months ago i knew nothing about the present system configurations..I am still using a PIII 256MB system(and i still play FIFA 2004 in it )..through these buying guides and forums i can now understand the numbers(5770,460..so on) regarding ATI(AMD)/Nvidia which appeared geeky previously,realized the problems with a cheap PSU, need for good case etc..this is the coolest thread that i've followed for a long time..



good. i am especially happy that you releasized the banefit of psu and case.



rajan1311 said:


> none taken mate
> 
> From the benchmarks I have seen, it pretty close, no one is a clear winner, both cards win some. I would actually go for a 560, me looking for a 3D setup so...



see price performance ratio. but dont forget to post your 3d experiance here. with pics. ofcourse for 3d 560 is the way to go.  



rchi84 said:


> Hey guys, if Vickybat feels like suggesting a 560 SLI combo, then he's welcome to do so, right? Don't see the harm and i agree with him that for a 125K budget, One would like to have Physx, but that's why we have a 125K Physx config, So for the non physx config, we can go along with the 6950 Xfire and for the physx one, we can go with the 560 SLI.
> 
> Hope everyone's happy this way



actually every crossfire or sli config has a single gpu alternate. and for normal one we have 580 too. people can consider that if they want physx. but yes for physx configurations we will have 560 sli + 580(another option)



topgear said:


> Thread Renamed !



thanks.

*but please now tell me what to do of the configs first of all.?*


----------



## eagle06 (Feb 8, 2011)

what about sandy bridge config and add a PCI-E to SATA card?? will that be better than AMD rig in the same price segment?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2011)

eagle yup we willl put SNB configs but why not get a fully function mobo? why the hassle of sata cards? BTW the problem is with Sata3 AFAIK. mention the prices here and wait for other members to reply.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 8, 2011)

yup, parents will be going to the US in April, will get a 3D projector from there, also a GTX 460 is its dirt cheap (sub $150) or will get a 2nd hand one from here. Will get the glasses later...the full setup might take some 6 odd months..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2011)

rajan you may be able to get a 550 by then. if its at low price.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2011)

If we have to keep SB configs just put a disclaimer and tell people to get SB rigs at their own risks and point to a article about the cougar point bug or wait till april untill revised P67/H67 arrives or wait for Z68.

The Source of Intel's Cougar Point SATA Bug - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
Intel Identifies Cougar Point Chipset Error, Halts Shipments


----------



## aby geek (Feb 10, 2011)

^^i agree just do not suggest asus mobo and write safe to buy in mid april in brackets.

asus as of now wants to keep stocks in market.so beware.


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ I thought every mobo manufacturers are pulling out their stocks of P67 and H67 mobos from market and told sellers/distributors not to sell those.

Anyway, thanks for informing.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

well i will look into gigabyte now. time to include their boards 

well found one and its review - 
Gigabyte P67A-UD3R Sandy Bridge
Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD4, P67A-UD3R Preview | bit-tech.net

if yoiu guys find some others like UD4 and UD7 mention their prices here too.
i had seen a UD4 review earilier. it was this - Sandy Bridge motherboards from Asus, Gigabyte, Intel, and MSI - The Tech Report - Page 1.

but ASUS EFI rocks!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ Its a preview and not a review. But the board is quite good for the price. Its really feature rich with that cool black pcb.

I found the layout of UD4 better than UD3R because when planning for multigpu setups, a second double slot card like gtx 580 or 6970 etc in the ud3r blocks the sata ports but in ud4's layout, they stay well out of the way.

Yup, asus efi rocks and i agree with you.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

^^oh i see. well i will search for more. ud3r supports crossfire only at x4 x4 as with asus p8p67. but according to asus review i mentioned eariler it showed good scaling. mention all the links you got about ud3r here too. 

but i loved gigabyte blue pcb 

x4 scaling - ASUS P8P67 and P8P67 Deluxe Intel Sandy Bridge Motherboard Review - Introducing the ASUS P867 Series Motherboards Featuring Sandy Bridge - Legit Reviews


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

Got two more previews for gigabyte p67 ud3r.

Check *this *and *this*.

Btw found another indepth review on gigabyte p67 ud4 in tomshardware.

Check *HERE*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

^^nice one. will check that too. BTW vicky you love blue or black pcb or red

asus rog have red i suppose.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't have a transparent side panel. But if i ever get my hands on one, a black pcb will be my personal choice. Then red from asus. But i  would go for *asus rog boards* if i had that kind of money.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 11, 2011)

called tirupathi today 

power supply prices:

corsair vx450 3900+ tax 

corsair vx550 4600+ tax

seasonic s12ii 620w bronze 5355 inc of tax

they did not have s12d range


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

aby is on power supply hunt these days.  anyways that seasonic 620 looks good.


----------



## abirthedevil (Feb 12, 2011)

aby geek said:


> called tirupathi today
> 
> power supply prices:
> 
> ...



tirupathi are distributors for seasonic aswell?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

Intel set to release socket 2011 cpu's in Q4 2011 as opposed to Q3 2011 earlier. See *this* and *this*.

Intel will also ship revised B3 boards of socket 1155 from next week. Check *this*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2011)

^that second one is a good news.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 12, 2011)

b3 on feb 14 yes but in india no.

yes i am on a smps hunt these days. if you want me to enquire something particular please tell me soon.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 12, 2011)

By march, b3 boards will arrive in india. Not more than that.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 13, 2011)

@jas yup iam on a smps hunt these days.if you want some info from np tell mee.


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2011)

aby geek said:


> @jas yup iam on a smps hunt these days.if you want some info from np tell mee.



Kindly tell me the price of Corsair HX750. I am planning to buy one.


----------



## chanchalchatt (Feb 13, 2011)

I want to upgrade my pc. I select following component
1. AMD Athion II X2 245 because 255 is out of stock here
2. Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB
3. Asus M4A78LT-M LE but this MB is not aviable here now (out of stock)
So pls suggest me a good MB of similar price . 
I want to use this pc to watch HD film, to surf net, To play low end game,to convert movie ect. Is this processor is as good as AMD Athlon II x2 255.
Can i do all my above mension use by this p.c
Pls help.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 13, 2011)

chanchalchatt, specify our budget for the whole system so that we can also suggest alternate solutions.
And regarding the mobo query, the motherboard is available at deltapage.com. You can purchase from them also. They provide very good customer service and shipping. One of our forum members, src007 purchased his Sandy bridge processor, mobo and 22" display from them and these were shipped within 2 days.
Alternatively you can have a look at MSI 785GM-P45 Motherboard @ 3.6K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 13, 2011)

Aby some info on silverstone, enermax, pc power & cooling, rosewill. 

now serious. If u can tell me CM Real Power Pro, CM Silent Pro, Antec, Corsair AX (especially >=1000w, less too)

IMO chanchal get a Gigabyte GA 880GM UD2H. @ 3.9k~ worth it.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2011)

*Jas*, its *Rosewell*. Silverstone and enermax are very good brands.

To chose from cm, their real power pro series and silent power series are extremely good, even better than their gx series(especially silent pro). You can check the list of psu's on *TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online Now!!!*.

Btw, got a video review of antec true power quattro 1200w. Its 80+ silver certified and gives 1700 watts on full load. It handled 4 gtx 480's in a 4 way sli mode. That speaks performance and its priced around *14.5k*. Its actually a serious alternative to corsair hx1000 at the same price and gives corsair ax 1200 immense competition and the ax is some *19.5k*.

So the *antec* can handle a gtx 580 sli or a 6970 cfx very easily. Check its video review *HERE* and its official link *HERE*.

So it can be easily suggested in the highend and ultra highend rigs in this thread.

Tell me your opinions.


----------



## chanchalchatt (Feb 13, 2011)

> chanchalchatt, specify our budget for the whole system so that we can also suggest alternate solutions.
> And regarding the mobo query, the motherboard is available at deltapage.com. You can purchase from them also. They provide very good customer service and shipping. One of our forum members, src007 purchased his Sandy bridge processor, mobo and 22" display from them and these were shipped within 2 days.
> Alternatively you can have a look at MSI 785GM-P45 Motherboard @ 3.6K



My budget is only 7k and i want to update 
1. Processor
2. Ram
3. Mother board


----------



## Cilus (Feb 13, 2011)

Athlon II 250 3 GHz @ 2.7K
Gigabyte GA-880GM-UD2H @ 4K
Corsair 2 GB 1333 MHz DDR3 @ 1.1K

Total 7.8K


----------



## aby geek (Feb 13, 2011)

ok ill get info on what all tirupathi sells ,but jas you have to tell me about the dealers and addresses for other brands.

i havent heard about rosewell.


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2011)

CM and Corsair PSUs are widely available here and you may find seasonic in some places - PrimeABGB has silverstone PSUs but as far as I know Enermax and Rosewell PSUs are not available in here ( they don't have any distributors/ importers ).

BTW, here' some Prices :

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 460W @ 3.4K
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 750W @ 7K
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1250W @ 14.6K

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W @ 8.2K
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 800W @ 10.6K
*Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W @ 15.3K*

Cooler Master Silent Pro 600W @ 5.6K
Cooler Master Silent Pro 700 @ 6.9K
Cooler Master Silent Pro 850W @ 8.6K
Cooler Master Silent Pro 1000W @ 10.6K

one big gem is this :
*Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA ( 950W ) Modular @ 7.9k*

here's a review :
GlacialTech GP-AX950AA 950W Review



> The Good:
> did 80 Plus Silver without issues
> GlacialTech is speedily handling the splice shorting issue
> very good ripple and noise suppression
> ...



But at 7.9k it's ain't a expensive piece anymore - at this price point it's a steal and an excellent buy.

BTW, SOme new cpu prices from AMD :

Phenom II X2 555 BE @ 4.2K
Phenom II X4 970 BE @ 8.5K
Phenom II X6 1100T BE @ 11.5K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

aby and topgear i was joking. enermax and all arent there in india. aby i wrote 'now serious' . check antec as topgear provided almost all others.

thanks topgear those are very good.

vicky thats a good one.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

and so vicky what became of 3d?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

*Jas* i am preparing the 3d configs for all price segments. As soon as i am done, will post them here.

*P.S-* Amd has also released its *hd3d*, which allows radeon cards to do 3d but only 6-7 titles are supported. But the catch is, it doesn't work with nvidia 120hz monitors and not even in conventional 3dtv's for games. It requires special monitors and currently, only 3 are supported out of which one should be available in india. Doing a bit of research on it and thats why, the configs are delayed. As of now, nvidia looks to be the only viable solution but lets see what amd camp can deliver. For more info. check *HERE*.

Actually all hd 6xxx series and hd 5xxx series support hd3d in gaming including my 5750.
But 5 series can't play blureay 3d in conventional 3dtv's and only 6xxx series can. Nvidia supports all of its fermi gpu's including gtx 4xx and 5xx series in both 3d gaming and blueray 3d playback in conventional hdtv's.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Jas* i am preparing the 3d configs for all price segments. As soon as i am done, will post them here.
> 
> *P.S-* Amd has also released its *hd3d*, which allows radeon cards to do 3d but only 6-7 titles are supported. But the catch is, it doesn't work with nvidia 120hz monitors and not even in conventional 3dtv's for games. It requires special monitors and currently, only 3 are supported out of which one should be available in india. Doing a bit of research on it and thats why, the configs are delayed. As of now, nvidia looks to be the only viable solution but lets see what amd camp can deliver. For more info. check *HERE*.
> 
> ...



nice nice.

but today i had conversation with someone on facebook today. we talked of 3d and he has seen 3d at several gaming tournaments. he told it was 'okay'. and eyefinity is more emmersive than 3d. (provided a person has that space of 3 monitors.) thats still lot more to evolve.

so what i feel is keep eyefinity and 3d for high end segemnt only. what say? 

BTW 3 monitor cost will be also more. so your opinion?

and hd3d has support of 13 titles vicky. AMD HD3D Gaming


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar singh*

Yup, sorry it was a mistake. Its 13 titles and in future we can see more. But nvidia now has a huge lead because it supported 3d much earlier than amd. And amd's solutions are not viable in india now because no monitors seems to be  available here now. It doesn't have specific glasses like 3d vision and according to amd works on the glasses provided by those 3 monitors only. Check *HERE* to see nvidia 3d vision titles support.

I am sure that support for amd 3d will increase exponentially in future which is very very good imo. But for present scenario, we will only suggest Nvidia gpu's for 3d gaming because its more mature now and 3d hardware is easily available.

Talking about eyefinity, its a different thing and speaks high resolutions like 5120 x 1600 and higher. Meant for a larger audience and they can do 3d as well.

Nvidia also has *nvidiasurround * which is its answer to eyefinity and all 4 & 5 series gpu's from nvidia support it. But there is catch with nvidia. It only works in sli and a single card won't do unlike amd which requires atleast one and xfire is not compulsary for eyefinity.

But for such resolutions, ultimately one would look for a multi gpu setup which will handle higher resolutions. Check *HERE* for nvidia 3d surround.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

hmm surround also seems good. so both companies are up against each other in these techs. just only something like physx is needed by amd and everything finished.

so now what to put up at what cost?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2011)

Give me some time jas. Busy teaching my 11 year old brother(6th grade) for his final exams which are starting coming monday. I have made some configs and will post them soon. Then all of you can analyse them and give expert suggestions. Will be ready in a day or two i guess. Its a big list.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

ok no problem. we can wait. exam first. i still to put up updated rigs because of my exams going on.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 14, 2011)

umm jas if you dont mind could you please pm me your number so i can consult with you before i buy anything.

also about that adapter that will be required with corsairs american pin plugs ,where to get that in np.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 14, 2011)

check pm aby.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 14, 2011)

aby geek said:


> also about that adapter that will be required with corsairs american pin plugs ,where to get that in np.



Why you need all that? Just use a normal cable that you had with your old PSU, I have been doing the same for over an year now...


----------



## aby geek (Feb 14, 2011)

just to be on safe side ghar aakar yeh na pata chale cable fit nahin ho rahi


----------



## topgear (Feb 15, 2011)

Here you go guys :

Antec BP550 Plus @ 5.3K
Antec Truepower Quattro 850W @ 9.5K
Antec TruePower Quattro 1200W @ 14.5K
Antec EA 430 @ 3.3K

Cooler master GX 650W @ 5.3K
Cooler master GX 750W @ 6.5K

Cooler Master Real Power Pro 850W @ 10.6K
Cooler Master Real Power Pro 1000W @ 12.9K
Corsair CX400W @ 2.4K
Corsair VX 450W @ 3.4K

Corsair TX650W @ 6.5K
Corsair HX620W @ 6.8K
Corsair HX650W @ 7.5K
Corsair HX750W @ 8.8K
Corsair HX850W @ 9.5K
Corsair HX1000W @ 14.5K

CORSAIR AX750 @ 9.9K
CORSAIR AX850 @ 11.4K
CORSAIR AX1200 @ 18K

Gigabyte Superb 460W @ 2.1K

FSP Blue Storm Pro 500 @ 3.7K
FSP Saga II 500 @ 2.5K

Seasonic PS S12II-500 @ 4.4K
Seasonic S12D 750WS @ 6.5K

Silverstone SST-ST50F-ES ( 500W ) @ 2.9K
SilverStone SST-OP650 @ 5.3K
SilverStone SST-ST75F-P ( 750W ) @ 8.2K
SilverStone SST-ST1200 @ 17.5K

Tagan TG900-BZ 900W @ 8.4K
Tagan TG1100-U88 BZ @ 14K
Tagan BZ ESA 1300W @ 17K


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^Thats a complete list and will cover all requirements. Thanks *topgear*.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

eyefinity and surround -
XFX Radeon 6970 and Radeon 6950 Graphics Card Review - 3-Way CrossFire / Eyefinity vs SLI
XFX Radeon 6970 and Radeon 6950 Graphics Card Review - CrossFire / Eyefinity vs SLI

actually vicky the radeons are better suited for multimonitor high resolution setups + they are cheaper.
F1 2010 - AMD 6970/6950 CFX and NVIDIA 580/570 SLI Review | [H]ard|OCP

their memory advantage speaks here. so eyefinity all the way if multimonitor.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

^^ Well that will be debatable as well cause we are getiing more than playable framerates in both the setups. Besides gtx 580 3gb and gtx 560 2gb have been launched by palit and gainward. They will remove the memory bottleneck. Expect to see this from more board manufacturers. See *this* and *this*.

Amd has done a great job in this regard. And nice findings from your side.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2011)

Guys I have one question: is a APC back-UPS RS 500 alright for Corsair HX850 SMPS or I have to upgrade?


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> Guys I have one question: is a APC back-UPS RS 500 alright for Corsair HX850 SMPS or I have to upgrade?



if your system will consume more than 250W, you better upgrade your UPS..


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> if your system will consume more than 250W, you better upgrade your UPS..



lets say c2d oc plus 6870 crossfire along with 3 HDD. what about this?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Well that will be debatable as well cause we are getiing more than playable framerates in both the setups. Besides gtx 580 3gb and gtx 560 2gb have been launched by palit and gainward. They will remove the memory bottleneck. Expect to see this from more board manufacturers. See *this* and *this*.
> 
> Amd has done a great job in this regard. And nice findings from your side.



cost is a factor sometimes.



Skud said:


> lets say c2d oc plus 6870 crossfire along with 3 HDD. what about this?



800va ups


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> 800va ups



Anything lesser? Say, a APC 650VA. First of all, what are repercussions if I continue with this 500VA one?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

^^0 backup time


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^0 backup time



  But what about the 650VA one?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

very little i suppose.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> very little i suppose.



little=???

5 mins will be enough for me


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

no idea. let someone else reply.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> cost is a factor sometimes.



Yes it does but very little in a multimonitor setup. If one can afford 3 or 6 large monitors or lcd-tv's going for a pricier cards is also not a problem for the person. He/she won't hesitate to add a little more amount. Going for eyefinity or nvidia surround doesn't speak value or budget terms at all. Its even expensive than a 3d surround. Thats why i said its debatable.

Talking about 3d surround, i am also preparing a config that can utilize 3 3d monitors in a surround setup. How does that sound buddy?


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> lets say c2d oc plus 6870 crossfire along with 3 HDD. what about this?



800VA minimum as Jas said..


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

BTW Skud crysis 2 avatars both


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 15, 2011)

Skud said:


> But what about the 650VA one?



system will switch off if the UPS is overloaded...650VA will give around 400W,but you will get the overload warning at around 300W-350W.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

vickybat said:


> Yes it does but very little in a multimonitor setup. If one can afford 3 or 6 large monitors or lcd-tv's going for a pricier cards is also not a problem for the person. He/she won't hesitate to add a little more amount. Going for eyefinity or nvidia surround doesn't speak value or budget terms at all. Its even expensive than a 3d surround. Thats why i said its debatable.
> 
> Talking about 3d surround, i am also preparing a config that can utilize 3 3d monitors in a surround setup. How does that sound buddy?



actually we have to wait for 580 to release. but i think spending 30k more for dual 580 3gb than 6970 (Considering it at 35k) is not at all worth. someone wont like that also. but its nice idea. but i will suggest you 3d separate. for multimonitor a 6970 2GB setups.

BTW tell me some 1k cabinets or less than 1k for 20k rig please.

and some good <1k speakers too for 20k setup. creative a35 at 400 is just too less


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW Skud crysis 2 avatars both



yeah


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

but does surround support 6 monitors?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar singh*

Thats sounds like a plan buddy. We will have separate eyefinity and 3d surround setups. 580 sli is not compulsory for 3d surround. 570 sli will be more than enough. The upcoming gtx 595 will also do a commendable job. I will also give 560 sli as a 3d surround setup. Even a 3 way sli of gtx 560 is cheaper than 580 sli and will eat 3d surround setup for breakfast.

So you prepare eyefinity setups, i will prepare 3d and 3d surround setups. Is that okay buddy?

*No surround only supports 3* but it also supports 3d projectors and that too upto 3 nos. Amd can support 6 at once. But 3 is more practical. What say?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 15, 2011)

but vicky ji see the 2-3 review i mentioned before. 570 isnt good for that. 

ok i will prepare eyefinity as you say. but only one na? at which budget? you planning which budget? 
but first let me update main guide. started today. i asked some recommendations in my previous post. answer them please.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 15, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW tell me some 1k cabinets or less than 1k for 20k rig please.
> 
> and some good <1k speakers too for 20k setup. creative a35 at 400 is just too less



For budget speakers , logitech z313 is great @ 1k. Its a 2.1 speaker and does a great job. I have it currently and i am totally satisfied with it. Budget speakers should also get a subwoofer imo and z313 has it all. Another alternative is altec lansing bxr1121 @ .9k. But logitech z313 has better quality and more output than the bxr.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> but vicky ji see the 2-3 review i mentioned before. 570 isnt good for that.
> 
> ok i will prepare eyefinity as you say. but only one na? at which budget? you planning which budget?
> but first let me update main guide. started today. i asked some recommendations in my previous post. answer them please.



570 sli is good enough for 3d surround and its the only option. For eyefinity only, you can give 6970cfx. Thats why i told you to do eyefinity configs.

Leave the 3d and 3d surrounds for me. Don't see pricing now and just configure as much setups you can. At the last, we can decide pricing and what to put.

Btw i am planning a 3 way 570 sli and 3 way 560 sli. Hope it will do a tremendous job in physx and 3d.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2011)

rajan1311 said:


> system will switch off if the UPS is overloaded...650VA will give around 400W,but you will get the overload warning at around 300W-350W.



I used APC UPS Selector and it is recommending the 650VA one with 7 minutes runtime and 70 % of Max Capacity Used. I choose the following config:

Computer Type: Desktop
Monitor Type: 22-24 inch
CPU: Intel C2D E7400
Internal Hard Drive: 3
HDD Type: SATA II
User Site Voltage: 230
External Peripherals: Powered Speakers, Seagate 3.5 External HDD
Extra Power for Future Expansion: 20%
Desired runtime: 5 minutes

Please help.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 16, 2011)

skud how much are you willing to spend on the ups?


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^Thats a complete list and will cover all requirements. Thanks *topgear*.



you're welcome buddy.

Post No. 550 and 563 of this thread makes a somewhat complete PSU price list.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

Vicky think what will be the use of that setup that buyer will regret later. No offense buddy. But see the performance of 570 in current games. For 3 monitors all eyecandy down and how will 3d be possible and enjoyable. Its very good for 1 monitor 3d.

But u just mentioned 560 2GB. Wait for that and 3way sli it. Or take curruntly available 460 2GB at smc.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 16, 2011)

Skud said:


> I used APC UPS Selector and it is recommending the 650VA one with 7 minutes runtime and 70 % of Max Capacity Used. I choose the following config:
> 
> Computer Type: Desktop
> Monitor Type: 22-24 inch
> ...



If its the rig in your signature, then 650VA is fine...no probs..


----------



## Cilus (Feb 16, 2011)

3D, Eyefinity and nVidia Surround, they all can be used in a HTPC setup and also as a gaming setup.
Till now 3D gaming not yet that much poplular and there is no need for muli-monitor 3D right now. It will overshoot even most of the high-end buyers' budget. So a single monitor 3D setup will be good for now.
On the other-hand Eyefinity and nVidia Surround won't be that much costlier. Here we can keep two type of settings, 1 for playing high end games where we need Multi-GPU setup and other for playing less demanding games like RPGs where a high end Single GPU card will be sufficient.


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2011)

aby geek said:


> skud how much are you willing to spend on the ups?



Oops I forgot to mention. Around 3K.



rajan1311 said:


> If its the rig in your signature, then 650VA is fine...no probs..



Current rig is in signature but I will upgrade the GFX card to 6870 (Vapor-X or HAWK) with future Crossfire plan and the SMPS to Corsair HX850. I will also try OCing the CPU and probably would install a Corsair A50 or A70 in future. Tell me whether the 650VA would suffice under that circumstances.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

skud why take a risk? get a apc 800va @ 3.5k~~ and no tension for future upgrades.


----------



## Skud (Feb 16, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> skud why take a risk? get a apc 800va @ 3.5k~~ and no tension for future upgrades.



actually here at patna only 500va from APC are available. buying from Kolkata is an option though. another thing are you sure this thing costs 3.5K? It is quoted @ around5K in Lynx.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

AFAIK around 5k 1000VA is available . ask vicky for pricing.

some awesomeness review here for you guys. i going to read that soon for high end setups. available at prime at 13.5k this is Antec Lanboy Air Blue (a yellow model is also there, dont know with prime but) 

Buy Antec | Antec LanBoy Air Blue Modular Case | Antec India | Antec Case

here goes the review -
Antec LanBoy Air Case Review | Hardware Secrets

BTW hardware secrets is very nice site and thanks for the prices of speakers vicky. some 1k case also buddy. cheap will do...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

@ jaskanwar singh

Let me clear things a bit for you jas. The hardocp review you provided earlier had the following results:

Resolution-5700x1200

*i52.tinypic.com/sljofs.png

Now from the above results, i can conclude that 570 sli is not at all underpowered by any means. The* average fps*(*should be more than 30 for unhindered gameplay*) is what should be considered and 570 is more than *35 fps* in all games and beats* 6970 xfire* in *metro* , *mafia 2* and *civilization 5* at *5760x1200*.It even holds its ground in Bfbc2 and f1 2010. Their performance is very similar and the small advantage 6970xfire has is due to that extra video memory that holds back 570 a bit. But in performance its a no sloucher and can give excellent fps in all games. Its a perfect setup for 3d and 3d surround in my opinion.

Nobody will regret with a 570 sli setup even for 3d surround. The gpu is very strong even than a 6970 but is held back by its paltry video memory. I agree with that but it will still do more than a good job in 3d surround. The reviewers were testing only multimonitors and we have amd solutions for that. But for 3d surround 570 sli will be great as its the only viable option.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

vickybat said:


> @ jaskanwar singh
> Let me clear things a bit for you jas. The hardocp review you provided earlier had the following results:



you missed out good bit of details. *the fps you stated were max settings each card would give playable fps.* 
see the beutiful amd performance here...
now for apples to apples comparison - 

*img16.imageshack.us/img16/2793/capturekztu.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



> Now from the above results, i can conclude that 570 sli is not at all underpowered by any means. The* average fps*(*should be more than 30 for unhindered gameplay*) is what should be considered and 570 is more than *35 fps* in all games and beats* 6970 xfire* in *metro* , *mafia 2* and *civilization 5* at *5760x1200*.It even holds its ground in Bfbc2 and f1 2010. Their performance is very similar and the small advantage 6970xfire has is due to that extra video memory that holds back 570 a bit. But in performance its a no sloucher and can give excellent fps in all games. Its a perfect setup for 3d and 3d surround in my opinion.



it is a good setup with lowerd settings a lot.




> Nobody will regret with a 570 sli setup even for 3d surround. *The gpu is very strong even than a 6970* but is held back by its paltry video memory. I agree with that but it will still do more than a good job in 3d surround. The reviewers were testing only multimonitors and we have amd solutions for that. But for 3d surround 570 sli will be great as its the only viable option.



i disagree

anyways for your other opinions i prefer 2GB of 560 is SLI. to be sure and futureproof.

hmm that image came out too small. trying some larger edition.

check this - *img5.imageshack.us/img5/2721/capturetsn.jpg

actually it was full screen width


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ Yup i can read it. 

 Except f1 2010 , 570 is giving more than 30 fps with everything high and beats 6970xfire in mafia 2. So i don't see any hindrance in gameplay and remember these are avg fps i.e max+min/2. So the results are more or less the same what i mentioned.

Even in game consoles like ps3 and xbox 360, all the games are locked at *30 fps*. But the gameplay is unhindered and nobody ever has any issues with it. And in these setups , you get far higher quality than them. Yes, 570 will perform even better with high vram but its not cramped to unplayable levels. In case of f1 2010, one can turn off aa and af and play.

But i doubt that 2gb 560 sli can beat a 570 sli because in terms of raw power, 570 is higher.  So they are pretty fit for a 3d surround setup.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

check the other link buddy.

not that ahead but stll ahead it is(6970)


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ Yes i agree about the 2gb vram advantage of 6970 and its overall a bit ahead with aa and af on. But 570 is very much playable too and is the only option for 3d surround after 580 sli. 

Thats what i 'm saying. Suggest a 6970cfx and 6950 cfx for eyefinity and 570 sli for 3d surround. Then comes a 560 tri sli for 3d surround. Thats what i have planned. We can also go for a 6 monitor setup for 6970 cfx as a very highend eyefinity rig. Let there be options.  I am sure there are prospective buyers out there.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

Actually my point is see that in f1 570 gives 5 fps in sli surround  and a person will be damned after spending so much. I know its one game currently but u cant gurantee anything. So put up something better. Avoid risk for future.

BTW are hd3d monitor in india?

And why are those damn manufacturers after 560 2gb and not 570? Really sad.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^Yes i see your point. F1 2010 gets bottlenecked by 570's vram when aa and af are turned on at such high resolutions. But the user can turn off aa and it then gives more than 30fps. Remember that we are talking aa here and not quality. The game settings will be at highest. So no loss in quality. For this particular game, this can be done. And F1 2010 does not support 3d so it does not come under 3d surround. Even if someone plays it , then he/ she can turn off aa and play and still enjoy the visuals. Here i am interested in 3d suround and not sli surround. We have eyefinity for those setups.


No, amdhd3d monitors are not yet available in india. Infact even abroad users are going nvidia's way for 3d because amd has very poor support currently in both 3d hardware and software compared to Nvidia. So until this scenario changes, nvidia still remains the sole option for 3d.

Yes, board manufacturers should consider a 2gb 570 as it will do a world of good to it. Maybe nvidia learned their lessons and wont repeat it with their future cards. AMD has hit the jackpot in this regard. Lets wait and watch if board partners give 570 some additional vram.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

So u convinced me to a lot of extent finally


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^ Thanks jas. I appreciate that.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 16, 2011)

You are welcome.

But its not that aa makes no difference. Jagged edges smoothened to large extent. Pleasing to eyes. and 6970 and 6950 are very good at AA as fps are very much playable. But still 570 good enough for 3d.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 16, 2011)

^^Yes AA does make a difference in smoothness.

*Off topic-*  Currently i am running crysis warhead in my 5750 overclocked to 100mhz for core and shader clocks over stock. Getting 28-30 fps at 1600x900(my monitor's native res) and all settings at enthusiast except object quality set to gamer and AA off. With AA set to 4x, it cripples my card but removes jaggies.

When everything set to gamer and still AA off, i am getting 50 -55 fps but when card is overclocked. 5750 is a good card at this resolution.


----------



## rajan1311 (Feb 16, 2011)

why dont you try Crysis 2? the leaked version is out...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 17, 2011)

^^ I will try the complete version when crysis 2 will be out on march 22.

Msi gtx 560 twin frozr II ( Factory overclocked) @ 15.5k including taxes at SMC.

Check *Here*.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 17, 2011)

umm just confirming what good power supplies does antec have below 5k?


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> AFAIK around 5k 1000VA is available . ask vicky for pricing.
> 
> some awesomeness review here for you guys. i going to read that soon for high end setups. available at prime at 13.5k this is Antec Lanboy Air Blue (a yellow model is also there, dont know with prime but)
> 
> ...



I don't think that cabby worth the premium one will pay for it and at 13k it's overpriced too ( $190 = ~8.7K ! ) and imagine just how much dust it will accumulate over time - it's just a dust magnet mediocre cabby IMO.

Here's a review :
Antec LanBoy Air Analysis and Conclusion | bit-tech.net

So I would say not to recommend this - there are better cabinets out there in the market at 13k.

BTW, CM HAF X is now 10.5k and Asus Sabertooth X58 is 10.8k.

For ~1K nothing beats Zebronics Bijli ( 1.1K ) without PSU.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

topgear yaar it had become my favourite case. be some soft with it. . 

BTW lian li starts at 15k??

Guys what to put up? seagate 7200.12 or western digital blue? post in here fast please.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^Though seagate are very good, my personal choice is wd series. I had previously an 80gb wd hdd and used it for 6 years in my old hp pavilion p4 based system. It never had a single bad sector. So i am a bit soft on wd. Recently my uncle's system had a seagate barracuda and it had several bad sectors which i had to reformat for a fix. It of course was from 7200.11  series and that series had some issues. But 7200.12 is good.

So my suggestion is to give both as an option and let people choose. But personally, i am more inclined towards wd blue. I guess you have a green too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

and topgear please give your opinion on viewsonic serivce. as their vx2250wm at 8.9k is very good monitor.

BTW guys Intel DP67BG is a 8.5k. well i am seeing Digit board tests. (i got it late of this month due to exams) will post here.

and vicky they have reviewed Benq XL2410T and here is whay thay say - 
"As for 3d experiance, the 3d still image viewing was flawless. as far as 3d gaming is concerned, all we can tell you is, yes we were able to play 3d content. was it good? well, it was as good(or bad) as the state of 3d technology is right now. scenes in srysis with sense forests did not give very good depth."


----------



## vickybat (Feb 18, 2011)

^^ Well crysis has good support but it was an early title and was not meant for 3d from ground up unlike *crysis2*. Games like *batman arkham asylum*,* resident evil 5* etc. were made keeping 3d in mind unlike original crysis. Another game is left4dead from valve which has good 3d support.

But upcoming games are build with 3d in mind and performance will only get better. Crysis 2 is a fine example which supports 3d across all platforms i.e consoles and pc. *James cameron* was astonished to see crysis 2 in 3d and rated it equal with avatar 3d.

 That benq 24 inch is best for the features it offers for the price. Its way better than the alienware 3d monitor and is easily available in india.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 18, 2011)

ok i see. 

i will post here sandy bridge mobo round up. 
intel DP67BG seems a killer deal at 8.5k. it won best buy and gigabyte UD7 has won best performer at 17k. 
will tell you more.

Dell st2220t 23" Full HD Widescreen Monitor Details

its around 14k. ips with touch. if you guys find review do post here.


----------



## topgear (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> and topgear please give your opinion on viewsonic serivce. as their vx2250wm at 8.9k is very good monitor.
> 
> BTW guys Intel DP67BG is a 8.5k. well i am seeing Digit board tests. (i got it late of this month due to exams) will post here.
> 
> ...



What I could say more about their service - it's clearly written on the siggy - they totally screwed up and  made me angry. So it's very hard for me to recommend this brand anymore.

If you want to recommend that monitor then you may go ahead as service varies from place to place but even after calling their head office in delhi they just denied my warranty claims - anyway DIGIT guys called them and made them to to provide me proper service. Hats off to DIGIT guys for this.



Jaskanwar Singh said:


> topgear yaar it had become my favourite case. be some soft with it. .
> 
> BTW lian li starts at 15k??
> 
> Guys what to put up? seagate 7200.12 or western digital blue? post in here fast please.



Hey, when I saw it for the first time I liked it very much too but after reeding the reviews my views changed completely about this cabinet 

I personally like seagate drives and some may WD. Performance and price wise they are neck to neck. So which one to buy between these two depends user experience like viky said - so we should keep both options.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

ok so no viewsonic.

but here are good H67 boards-

Biostar TH67XE @ 6.9k (best buy in digit)
ECS H67H2-M @ 7.4k

costlier asus ad gigabyte were not worth IMO.

good P67 -

Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k (best buy in digit) (imo a steal  considering its oc abilities and features)
ECS P67H2-A @ 15.7k (editors pick) 
Gigabyte P67A-UD7 @ 17.8k (best performer)

not so good review - ECS P67H2-A Black Extreme Motherboard Performance Review - ECS P67H2-A Black Extreme Intel "Sandy Bridge" P67 Motherboard - Legit Reviews

i think ASUS P8P67 Deluxe at that price is more better.

and the H67 one seems bit good - ECS H67H2-M and H67H2-I Mini-ITX Motherboards Review - Introduction
better than the P8H67 M at 7.6k (online at smc, digit - 7.1k) atleast in terms of festures.

see this UD7 - 
Overclock3D :: Review :: Gigabyte P67A-UD7 Review :: Test Setup and Overclocking



> Going beyond that does require a little tweaking, but nothing like the levels we've seen on previous chipsets. Whereas the Maximus IV topped out at 4.6GHz the Gigabyte UD7 BIOS is slightly more mature and quite happily strolls along at 4.9GHz without getting above 70°C on our Noctua cooler.



gigabyte rocks  

see more superior ness of gigabyte - 


> Pricing is fantastic too. The under-equipped and average performing ASUS Maximus IV Extreme is an eye-watering £300-odd. The Gigabyte UD7 should be available for £250, yet is superior in every respect.



just an UEFI is missing and its done.

here are reviews of both. - 
Overclock3D :: Review :: Gigabyte P67A-UD7 Review :: Conclusion
Overclock3D :: Review :: ASUS Maximus 4 Extreme Review :: Conclusion

--> maximus at 22k AFAIK and isnt worth. UD7 at 17k is better.

*sfift to next post*

now time to check these guys - 
*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x3 440 @ 3.2k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.1k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
TVS Champ Keyboard @ 0.2k
Basic Optical Mouse @ 0.1k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k
Logitec Z313 @ 1k

Total - 20.9k


 
*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 4.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.1k
Sapphire HD5770 @ 7.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair CX400W @ 2.5k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL IN2020M @ 6.5k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Logitech Z313 @ 1k

Total - 35.1k



*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL @ 2.6k 
Sapphire HD6850 @ 10k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12 @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
NZXT GAMMA @ 2k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 50.7k




*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
ECS H67H2-M @ 7.4k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Sapphire HD6950 1GB / MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II @ 15.5k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM USP100 @ 3k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 68.8k

You may get a HIS HD6950 2GB and unlock it to HD6970 2GB. HIS HD6950 2GB is at 17k.



*Sub 85k (High end gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 @ 20k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 620 @ 5.2k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 84.7k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Saphhire HD6970 2GB / MSI GTX570 @ 21.5k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 620 @ 5.2k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
APC 1000VA @ 5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 86.2k



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 @ 27k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM HAF912 Advanced @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 105.4k



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
MSI GTX580 @ 27k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX750W @ 6.6k
CM HAF912 Advanced @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 105.4k



*Sub 130k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.9k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Sapphire HD6950 1GB * 2 @ 30k
ASUS Xonar Essence ST @ 9k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM HAF912 Advanced @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Logitech Z-5500 @ 16k
APC 1000VA @ 5K

Total - 131.5k



*Sub 130k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.9k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
MSI GTX580 @ 27k
ASUS Xonar Essence ST @ 9k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM HAF912 Advanced @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Logitech Z-5500 @ 16k
APC 1000VA @ 5K

Total - 128.5k




*suggest changes for 100k. its overshooting.*

i will put both seagate and western digital in the guide.

guys how do you like this new look, new TDF Table addon - 



*Component*
|
*Model*
|
*Price*

Processor|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
Motherboard|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
Ram|Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB|1100
Graphics Card|Onboard| - 
Sound Card|Onboard| - 
Hard Disk|Seagate 500GB 7200.12|1700
DVD Writer|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
PSU|FSP saga II 350W|1500
Case|Zebronics Bijli w/o psu|1100
Monitor|Benq G922HDL 18.5"|5700
Keyboard|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
Mouse|Basic Optical Mouse|100
UPS|APC 600VA|1800
Speakers|Logitec Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|20900


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar *

Buddy, the* MSI GTX 570 is 20.2k* including taxes at smc instead of 21.5k. Street prices should be a bit lower as well. Please update it in your 85k non sli/cfx rig.

The tabular form looks clean and uncluttered. Go ahead with it.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 19, 2011)

Ya, it looks really cool. I think we should go with Jas's table...new addition to thinkdigit world

Well the sub 100K config's price can be reduced by several ways. 1st of all Sandy Bridge processors can be overclocked @ 4 GHz with its stalk cooler. So no need for a high end after market cooler.
We can have something within 2-2.5K
2ndly regarding UPS, lets go with Numeric 1000KVA available @ 4K.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

cilus i will make those changes.
vicky i will update pricing.

guys what do you say to update to these units. very good pricing imo. and the reviews i saw of 750 and 520 were splendid. 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Nice choice jas. All the seasonic psu's you mentioned are highly recommended. A good option along with corsairs and antecs. Just keep that antec TPQ quattro for ultra high end rigs consisting of gtx 580 sli's , 6970cfx and the upcoming gtx 595 and HD 6990.

I think we should not keep a fixed budget for ultra highend rigs and you should take the configs beyond a 6950 cfx.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

i will make configs beyond but for now check these so that these can be put with a warning not to buy now.  date of revision?


still you know these beauties are left to be included. 

Gigabyte GA-P67A-UD7
ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
Noctua NH-D14
6970 CF
580 3GB SLI
Corsair AX
CM HAF X
Lian Li
SSD
Blue Ray Drives...........................and counting


BTW 2500k included in 70k along with Intel DP67BG. 105K REDUCED TO 102K, check these.

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x3 440 @ 3.2k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.1k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
TVS Champ Keyboard @ 0.2k
Basic Optical Mouse @ 0.1k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k
Logitech Z313 @ 1k

Total - 20.9k


 
*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 4.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
Corsair VS2GB1333D3 2GB @ 1.1k
Sapphire HD5770 @ 7.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FASP Saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL IN2020M @ 6.5k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Logitech Z313 @ 1k

Total - 34.7k



*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL @ 2.6k 
Sapphire HD6850 @ 10k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.2k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 51.2k




*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Sapphire HD6950 1GB / MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II @ 15.5k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12II 520 @ 4.1k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 70.7k

You may get a HIS HD6950 2GB and unlock it to HD6970 2GB. HIS HD6950 2GB is at 17k.



*Sub 85k (High end gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 @ 20k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 85k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Saphhire HD6970 2GB / MSI GTX570 @ 20.2k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 85.2k



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Sapphire HD6870 * 2 @ 27k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM HAF912 Advanced @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4K
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 102.3k



*Sub 100k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
MSI GTX570 @ 27k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM HAF912 Advanced @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4K
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 102.3k



*Sub 130k (High End Gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.5k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
Sapphire HD6950 1GB * 2 @ 30k
ASUS Xonar Essence ST @ 9k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM HAF912 Advanced @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Logitech Z-5500 @ 16k
APC 1000VA @ 5K

Total - 131.1k



*Sub 130k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.5k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
MSI GTX580 @ 27k
ASUS Xonar Essence ST @ 9k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k
CM HAF912 Advanced @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Logitech Z-5500 @ 16k
APC 1000VA @ 5K

Total - 128.1k




---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

*there is a small error, lets see how many of you can detect it. In mean time i am making these into tables. *


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ In the sub 100k rig without sli/cf, it should be msi gtx 580 instead of 570. Must be a typo from your side i guess.

A vs2621 for an 85k rig doesn't sound nice. Squeeze in the logitech z506 atleast.
Check out the new cm 692 II plus. I guess we can recommend it instead of 690 if available at  the same price.

For 85k - 130k rigs , try to squeeze in a wd 1tb black instead of a seagate 7200.12 . Will come in handy.
You didn't find any wd 1tb blue pricing?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

vicky you got that error. congrats 

price of 692 II plus awaited.

You mean black  500GB @ 2.7k?

blue 1tb i couldnt find. only green. and you know how those people go after green. they think as if green means slow 

some cheap 3k speaker would do?

enjoy ssd reviews guys - 
Bench - SSD - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

---------- Post added at 07:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:14 PM ----------

in 85k i can reduce mobo to asus p8p67 @ 10k to include 3k speakers. what say? model?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ No i meant 1tb black. Should work wonders for those high end rigs. Blue 1tb is equally priced as the seagate 1tb if you equate them.

SSD'S should also be great for high end rigs for the primary partition.

Will go through the reviews.

About speakers, a guy going for a 85k rig should get a decent 5.1 for movies. Z506 should suffice their requirements.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

yup ssd good. but black will cost 5k. i aint able to include them, some help 
especially after including a x506, 85k is to 86k. i changed to normal p8p67 and seasonic 620. check it - 

*Sub 85k (High end gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 @ 10k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 @ 20k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 620 @ 5.2k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 86.1k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 @ 10k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Saphhire HD6970 2GB / MSI GTX570 @ 20.2k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Seasonic S12II 620 @ 5.2k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k 

Total - 86.1k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> in 85k i can reduce mobo to asus p8p67 @ 10k to include 3k speakers. what say? model?



Why not to Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k. You can save good amount now and suggest z506. Or stick with asus non pro model and suggest z506.

A 5.1 will be ideal for that config imo.

Okay lets see. Give the 23 inch ultrasharp as an option and recommend your monitor OR the dELL ST2220-m version without hdmi port. If monitor comes to 8.5k from 13.7k, a wd black 1tb can be used instead of seagate 1tb.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

also tell me what to put as a heading stating p67 and h67 mobo revisions..

---------- Post added at 07:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:50 PM ----------

vicky i changed to non pro and seasonic 620.

---------- Post added at 07:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:51 PM ----------

although dp67bg sounds good too? now shall i chenge psu backt o seasonic 750 and mobo dp67bg?

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------

a higher wattage psu is good.  and futureproof.

---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 PM ----------

*Sub 85k (High end gaming with SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Sapphire HD6850 * 2 @ 20k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 85.9k



*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Saphhire HD6970 2GB / MSI GTX570 @ 20.2k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k 

Total - 85.9k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Yes do that. 750 will be good for future multigpu setups as well.

Posting again:
*
Okay lets see. Give the 23 inch ultrasharp as an option and recommend your monitor OR the DELL ST2220-m version without hdmi port. If monitor comes to 8.5k from 13.7k, a wd black 1tb can be used instead of seagate 1tb.*

For revised mobos, you can put a heading stating beside every mobo and state " b3 revision" and put a * mark alongside. Mention another * at the bottom and write " wait for b3 revision boards". Something like this should do.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 19, 2011)

but ultrasharp is very much recommended for high end budgets. especially a person spending 100k or 130k would like an ips panel buddy,


----------



## vickybat (Feb 19, 2011)

^^ Give it as an option below the rig and state its pros. A buyer will definitely get attracted to it. But keep performance as priority. A buyer will surely buy both wd 1tb black and ultrasharp.

Thats why dell also gives so much customizing options. If a buyer wants ultrasharp ips panel, then nothing can stop him from buying it.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 20, 2011)

there are 3 monitors i want to know the place of the two alienware optiplex and that 26 incher nec display which costs 96k.

also which hd tv would you choose as your monitor over the nec one if the budget for the display is 96k and what max size tv can be bought for that omg price.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2011)

About The High end configs 85K and higher :

I'm surprised to see no SSD Drives - performance wise A SSD driove is more important than seriously A sound Good Card+Good Speaker combo.

User spending that much should get at-least a 60GB SSD drive ! You should seriously consider accommodate SSD drives - IMO.

BTW, check out these cabinet prices :

*Coolermaster Centurion 5 II @ 3.3K*
Coolermaster HAF 932 @ 6K
Coolermaster Gladiator 600 @ 3.3K

Gigabyte GZ-PHC3A /GZ-PHC3B/GZ-PHC3C ( with 400W PSU ) @ 1.55K
Gigabyte Luxo X142 @ 1.55K
Coolermaster HAF 932 @ 6K
Coolermaster Gladiator 600 @ 3.3K

Gigabyte GZ-PHC3A /GZ-PHC3B/GZ-PHC3C ( with 400W PSU ) @ 1.55K
Gigabyte Luxo X142 @ 1.55K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

aby no idea.

topgear yaar i am confused. at one place everyone says to put sound card and hifi speakers and now an ssd. 

ok vicky.

---------- Post added at 10:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 AM ----------

HAF932 price is just too good.

---------- Post added at 10:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:54 AM ----------

*Sub 85k (High end gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Saphhire HD6970 2GB / MSI GTX570 @ 20.2k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k 

Total - 85.3k




*Sub 100k (High End Gaming without SLI/Crossfire)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
CM Hyper 212+ @ 1.8k
Saphhire HD6970 2GB / MSI GTX570 @ 20.2k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Corsair Force 40GB @ 5.8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM HAF932 @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4K
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k



shall i add this in 85k to include a 40gb ssd
Razer Cyclosa keyboard + Abyssus Mouse Bundle

---------- Post added at 10:20 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:18 PM ----------

i decided to remove 6870 and 6850 cf as a buyer will be left with no future upgades? what say? 6950 cf is good and is placed in 130k. still to further edit it for ssd. 

suggest appropriate k&bs for these rigs please.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 20, 2011)

^^ My vote goes to the cyclosa bundle. Pure vfm. It also makes an ssd possible in the rig and it will be great for overall system performance as the primary os partition.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 20, 2011)

Can someone forward me a scan of a bill/challan for anything they purchased (provided the product does have its own serial numer) from cost to cost (or anyone who does not give you a proper bill- product's description with serial number of the product of it). The more recent it is, the more effective.


----------



## topgear (Feb 21, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> aby no idea.
> 
> topgear yaar i am confused. at one place everyone says to put sound card and hifi speakers and now an ssd.
> 
> ...



How many people you think can differentiate between the sound quality of mobos integrated sound chip and discrete sound card 

And we are talking about gaming rigs not about -  I've seen most of the Hardcore gamers use quality headphones rather than hi-fi speaker set. If you game seriously you will know this for sure !

See if you can put some quality headphone in gaming rigs

For Performance freaks and gamers SSD drive is more important than sound card and that's why HW review sites use SSD drives for ultimate performance out of any HW device and who does not likes faser booting and game loading times ?

So I would strongly suggest to keep SSD drives in High end gaming rigs.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2011)

TP got your point. 130k can have x506 for movies and all combined with a good hesdset. i am in search of good mouses, keyboards, headsets, gamepads, mouse pads, ssd etc etc. 85k and above are gamers region 

will post my findings here so you all can suggest when needed.

---------- Post added at 08:28 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 AM ----------

5k region of headphone - 
SteelSeries SteelSound 5H v2 Review - Page 1/4 | techPowerUp
Corsair HS1 Gaming Headset - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

3k -
Razer Orca Review 
Razer Piranha Headset Review - Page 1/6 | techPowerUp

2k - 
SteelSeries SteelSound 4H Review - Page 1/4 | techPowerUp

1.5k -
Overclock3D :: Review :: SteelSeries 3H Gaming Headset :: Introduction


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ Where did you get the pricings?

I agree with *topgear* on ssd drives. But a good speaker should also be suggested alongwith it. Gaming rigs can also be used as htpc's and a user can watch movies on it with 5.1 surround. So z506 and z5500 are great options. Sound card can always be bought later as an upgrade or addon.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 21, 2011)

Check Rokkat Kave for 5k region. one heck of 5.1 gaming headset.


----------



## rchi84 (Feb 21, 2011)

Yaar Jas, at this rate the front page will never get updated only lol. 

Prepare a config and just go with it dude. If people reading the thread feel like there is a better replacement part, then they will go ahead with it. If you feel like catering to a CAD/CAM, Audiophile/HTPC/Gaming/Video Editor and so on, then you will run into infinite possible configs.

Create a general gaming rig. This isn't the absolute final word on configs after all. Just a guideline for people interested in building new rigs.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 21, 2011)

I also support TopGear regarding SSD. In fact in 1st place I have created a Config for 85K and upper with  SSD solutions. we don't need the fastest SSDs. In fact an Basic SSD with 60GB can provide multiple times better performance than a HDD based system. It will reduce the power requirement also.

Let us make very clear about the requirement of the Gaming segment 1st, then we can have HTPC section.
in gaming the requirements should be:
1. Good CPU/Mobo combo to offer performance, features and future upgradability
2. GPU..need to be the best part.
3.high performance storage for games to be installed and OS
4. Good Headphone
5. Good cabinet and PSU
6. Then cards the Sound card if budget permits after inclusion of the above five.

Now lets make it quick. We need to put it in the front page quickly. It does not need to be perfect in the 1st time, we will keep upgrading..But the skeleton structure need to done little quickly.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 21, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ Where did you get the pricings?
> 
> I agree with *topgear* on ssd drives. But a good speaker should also be suggested alongwith it. Gaming rigs can also be used as htpc's and a user can watch movies on it with 5.1 surround. So z506 and z5500 are great options. Sound card can always be bought later as an upgrade or addon.



our reliable and great vfm store - smc international 
and i too agree with him but z5500 are too much yaar. not lweaving anything for other gamer goodies. so i have to remove them.



desiibond said:


> Check Rokkat Kave for 5k region. one heck of 5.1 gaming headset.



ya i am going to check its review coz corsair wasnt that good mentioned by anandtech. and H5 V2 was good for gamers only.

looking for something all rounder.



rchi84 said:


> Yaar Jas, at this rate the front page will never get updated only lol.
> 
> Prepare a config and just go with it dude. If people reading the thread feel like there is a better replacement part, then they will go ahead with it. If you feel like catering to a CAD/CAM, Audiophile/HTPC/Gaming/Video Editor and so on, then you will run into infinite possible configs.
> 
> Create a general gaming rig. This isn't the absolute final word on configs after all. Just a guideline for people interested in building new rigs.



ok i am going to be fast now.



Cilus said:


> I also support TopGear regarding SSD. In fact in 1st place I have created a Config for 85K and upper with  SSD solutions. we don't need the fastest SSDs. In fact an Basic SSD with 60GB can provide multiple times better performance than a HDD based system. It will reduce the power requirement also.
> 
> Let us make very clear about the requirement of the Gaming segment 1st, then we can have HTPC section.
> in gaming the requirements should be:
> ...



on to work now boss + you forgot rats and keyborads and gamepads.

---------- Post added at 08:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

Overclock3D :: Review :: Roccat Kave 5.1 Headset Review :: Introduction

---------- Post added at 08:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:06 PM ----------

another 3k -
Overclock3D :: Review :: SteelSeries Siberia V2 :: Introduction

---------- Post added at 09:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------

*phew*
so much of reviews and finally a conclusion that i feel -
5k - Roccat Kave (one hell of a headphone, those H5 V2 and corsair dont stand against it, thanks desiibond)
3k - Steel series siberia V2 (great performance and much better than those other 3ks i mentioned before)
1.5k - Steel series 3H (extremely extremely VFM and better bass than expensive 4H and 5H)

now onto some rats.

any other roccats for 3k or less desiibond??


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ I am getting a 403 forbidden error to the above links.


----------



## topgear (Feb 22, 2011)

^^ links are working fine 

@ *Jaskanwar* - Nice Selection of Headphones for every budget segment.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 22, 2011)

ECS Black Extreme P67H2 A > Motherboard > Techtree.com

check this out guys 2600k deserves it i guess what do u think


----------



## desiibond (Feb 22, 2011)

Posting on behalf of jaskanwar singh:



> aby i will see that too but in legit reviews i saw its cf and sli scaling was bad. But now i will check it.
> 
> Btw thanks topgear.
> 
> ...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is an indepth review of 6 Factory overclocked GTX 560'S by *tomshardware*. The six cards are *Asus GTX560 Ti DirectCU II TOP * , *Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti SOC  *,  * Jetway N560-E8-1GV *  , * MSI N560GTX-TI Twin Frozr II/OC  * ,  *Palit GTX560Ti Sonic*   &  *Sparkle Calibre X560 * .

Check the review *HERE.*


----------



## masterkd (Feb 23, 2011)

^very good review..sadly the asus card is not available in india!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 23, 2011)

^^ like as before Asus GTX560 Top Direct CU II is the winner of all of'em but only catch is it's still not available.

@ *vickybat* - thanks for the review link.

@ *desiibond* - thanks for the nice compilation.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 23, 2011)

togear thats a rat list. we have to select from them for every budget. if anyone found more do  post here. any microsofts??

vicky i saw that review and they were pretty much same except the SOC and calibre which were higher due to higher speeds. And sadly no Zotac AMP! there!!!

---------- Post added at 08:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 AM ----------

in 1.4-1.7k
MX518 has side buttons and 1600dpi but kinzu has 3200dpi but no side buttons. abyssus too had 3500dpi but no side buttons. abyssus was not confortable for large hands but mx518(very confortable) and kinzu(small but not bad) were. i think 1600dpi is not bad + you get side buttons. so mx518 wins my vote. 
what about you guys??

---------- Post added at 08:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 AM ----------

and now the websites have started giving 404 errors. in mean time i am compiling a keyboard list like that rat one..

Keyboard - 

2k - 
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews/input_devices/razer_arctosa_gaming_keyboard/1

3.7k - 
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Razer/Lycosa/
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/razer_lycosa/

4k - 
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/517
*benchmarkreviews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=442&Itemid=65 

6k - 
*www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/838/pg1/alienware-tactx-keyboard-mouse-introduction.html

8.4k - 
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews/input_devices/steelseries_7g/1
*www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/1039/pg1/logitech-gaming-keyboard-g510-review-introduction.html

10k - 
*www.thinkdigit.com/Parts-Peripherals/Logitech-G19-Gaming-Keyboard-Review_5854.html

now some help please

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------

sadly the mouses links arent working. so i read keyboards till then -
(upto 4k which is sufficient for upto 130k rigs imo, what say? )

2k- 
arctosa is only choise afaik (mention more if there are please). but its a good choice. any key macro. profiles feature. great responsiveness in gaming. palm rest. 
it has low profile (laptop key) like design. it depends on people preference. the oc3d guy didnt like it but it was okay. again some may like it. 
oc3d mentioned the build felt a little cheap though. but its a 2k gaming keyboard.

4k - 
my choice after reading reviews was razer blackwidow over G15 and lycosa. black widow is full mechanical keyboard which feels great while typing than others. gaming performance is same as lycosa according to review.
G15 doesnt feature all macro key customization. only 6 to left. lycosa has it all. and blackwidow is combination of two - 5 seaprate + everyother key.
G15 palm rest felt cheap and bad to hardware secrets people.

overall the blackwidow is winner imo as being the most comfortable mechanical key and curved design. 

what say?

now only rats left but the links are giving 404 error in desiibond's post up.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ Logitech G19 is not 10K - it's around ~8.5K

MS Comfort Curve Keyboard 2000 @ 1.1K

MS Reclusa Gaming Keyboard 9VU-00014 @ 3.1K
New Zealand PC World Magazine > Microsoft Reclusa

or Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard @ 3.3K - liked this one very much
Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard review - Peripheral reviews - TrustedReviews

---------- Post added at 06:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------

MS SideWinder X5 @ 2.6K
MS Sidewinder X3 @ 1.8K
Microsoft Intelli Explorer @ 2K

Logitech MX518 @ 1.4K
Logitech G500 @ ~3K
Logitech G9 @ ~4.2K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks TP for 3k keyboards.

so its Microsoft Razer Reclusa , they both work together in keyboards?
Microsoft Razer Reclusa Review - Page 3/5 | techPowerUp
its of great build quality according to them and razer software as in all others is awesome.

But G110 is also very nice. very nice feedback and build quality and more macros than Reclusa. but seriously logitech need to improve their palm rest. 

But dont you think TP spending 700 bucks more on Black widow is better. see the review i mentioned.

and thanks for mouse selection too.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

^^ What about the razer cyclosa bundle? Isn't it a good combo for just 2.2k?


----------



## aby geek (Feb 24, 2011)

cool keyboards


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 24, 2011)

vicky thanks for reminding i still to see it.  long work yaar. some help.

aby ya they are cool.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 24, 2011)

just wait a few months
lycosa+abyssus are coming within 4.5k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 24, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> vicky thanks for reminding i still to see it.  long work yaar. some help.



You can ask for all the help you want jas.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 24, 2011)

erm guys why not circle,tvs,and i ball for ulltra tight budgets?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ they are not good for the overall longevity of a system. They will get the job done for an ultra lowend system but are prone to give problems later on. My brother's recent circle psu went kaput.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 25, 2011)

bhai psu nahin keyboard


----------



## vickybat (Feb 25, 2011)

^^ OOPS my bad. The circle and iball brands made me think of psu's.


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> thanks TP for 3k keyboards.
> 
> so its Microsoft Razer Reclusa , they both work together in keyboards?
> Microsoft Razer Reclusa Review - Page 3/5 | techPowerUp
> ...



Spending 0.7k on that is indeed better but someone might not want to spend that much but what I've heard is you can get Logitech G110 at around ~3.1k.

BTW, here's some more updates :

Razer Cyclosa keyboard+ Abyssus Mouse Combo @ 2.25K

Alienware TactX Mouse @ 3.2K
SteelSeries Ikari @ 2.15K
SteelSeries Kinzu @ 1.7K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

he can TP. 

ya i mentioned those mouses' reviews. in desiibond post. not working links. so posting them again - 
bundles - 
*tech2.in.com/india/reviews/input-devices/review-razer-cyclosa-gaming-bundle/187402/0

1.4k -
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Logitech/MX518/
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Razer/Abyssus/
*www.bit-tech.net/hardware/peripherals/2010/07/31/razer-abyssus-mirror-review/1

1.7k - 
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SteelSeries/Kinzu/

2k - 
*www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/razerdeathadder/
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SteelSeries/Ikari_Optical/

3k - 
*www.hardwarecanucks.com/reviews/peripherals/alienware-tactx-laser-gaming-mouse-review/
*www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/g5_logitech_mouse/
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews/input_devices/razer_imperator_gaming_mouse_review/1
*techgage.com/article/steelseries_ikari_laser_mouse/

4k - 
*www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/956/pg1/logitech-g9x-laser-mouse-review-introduction.html
*www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/868/pg1/razer-naga-mmo-mouse-introduction.html

5k  - 
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/SteelSeries/Xai/

7k - 
*www.overclock3d.net/reviews/input_devices/razer_mamba_gaming_mouse/1
*www.hardwareheaven.com/reviews/102...ss-g700-gaming-mouse-review-introduction.html

TP, vicky and others some help in reading mouses.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 25, 2011)

*Razer Cyclosa keyboard+ Abyssus Mouse Combo @ 2.25K* is one heck of a combo. Highly recommended for the price an the reviews speak the same. Not much cons going its way.

Especially the abyssus mouse bundled is terrific. Though its 1800dpi, it performs similarly with its 3600dpi counterpart. In a nutshell- its a no frills mouse.

Reading other reviews and will post comments after i finish them.


----------



## aby geek (Feb 25, 2011)

how much is cyclosa kb wthout mouse


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

Already confirmed the availability of the boards:
880GMA UD2H: NA
880GM UD2H: Available
880GA UD3H: Available limited quantities
890GPA UD3H: NA
890FXA UD5: NA
890FXA UD7: NA


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 25, 2011)

vicky i will look to them tomorrow. tired today.

sorcy thanks.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 25, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Razer Cyclosa keyboard+ Abyssus Mouse Combo @ 2.25K* is one heck of a combo.


2k flat via Prime ABGB. The mouse is 1800dpi for those who want to know. No backlit but considering the combo for gaming, its nicely priced for a razer.


----------



## topgear (Feb 26, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *Razer Cyclosa keyboard+ Abyssus Mouse Combo @ 2.25K* is one heck of a combo. Highly recommended for the price an the reviews speak the same. Not much cons going its way.
> 
> Especially the abyssus mouse bundled is terrific. Though its 1800dpi, it performs similarly with its 3600dpi counterpart. In a nutshell- its a no frills mouse.
> 
> Reading other reviews and will post comments after i finish them.



yep, it's a killer deal


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 26, 2011)

what i like of that combo keyboard part is that all keys can be set to a macro and 10 profiles is just too great.

---------- Post added at 07:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:49 PM ----------

can someone tell if logitech mx518 can store profiles?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 26, 2011)

nope it cant


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

some mouses arent for left handed people. now what?

---------- Post added at 07:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

thanks baba. this is advantage of deathadder i saw over it. 3500dpi is ofcourse there in deathadder.

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:06 PM ----------

deathadder in 2k is better imo as it has 5 profiles save option compared to ikari optical's 2. both total 5 buttons. ikari has large lift off distance and will work nicely on only selected pads. both were precise and comfortable. 

in 1.4-1.7k MX518 has side buttons and 1800dpi but kinzu has 3200dpi but no side buttons. abyssus too had 3500dpi but no side buttons. abyssus was not confortable for large hands but mx518(very confortable) and kinzu(small but not bad) were. 518 - 1800dpi + you get side buttons. so mx518 wins my vote.

---------- Post added 27-02-2011 at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was 26-02-2011 at 07:48 PM ----------

3k is tough. the alienware tactx is comfortable, precise, nice performer with 5000dpi max and 5 custom bottons. dpi can be changed on mouse. 5 profiles can be saved on mouse.

razer imperator has 7 coustomisable buttons, 5600dpi max, very very comfortable and nice performer. dpi can be changed on mouse. profiles can be stored on mouse on razer synapse memory. and razer software is too impresive.

steel series ikari has 3200dpi max with 5 customisable buttons.it has a bottom lcd screen to show active profiles and dpi can be increased with as low as increment of 1 and with use of 2 separate buttons and lcd screen. its also very comfortable and nice performer. and no drivers required for installation. 

now which??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

depends upon buyer(his requirements,budget and may be way of playing)


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

actually baba those three are 3k i mentioned before. also those are all rounder mice afaik. so choosing one is needed 

another good imperator review - 
Razer Imperator Gaming Mouse Review - Introduction

so i think imperator is good in 3k range. what about you guys??

i forgot this new review in 4k - Razer Naga Molten Special Edition MMO Mouse Review - Introduction

now i think 4k is pretty easy. naga molten beats g9x in every aspect imo.

now the problem is somewhere its written molten is for 5k while others show it as 4k. 

and upto 4k is fine for 130ks?

so here is a mouse conclusion i feel - 

1.4k - Logitech MX518
2k - Razer Deathadder
3k - Razer Imperator 
4k - Razer Naga Molten Special Edition

your opinions and changes guys??

steel series xai is also very good mouse at 5k. but considering the buttons on naga molten i feel its better choice. though its aimed at MMOs but still in other games also it will be usefull. what say?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

well its difficult to choose from those 
all have their certain pros and cons
so upto 2k->deathadder
upto 4k->molten naga


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 27, 2011)

Actually mice are all about grip and tracking. DPI and most other things are marketing ****.

Recently I did a lot of research into mice.

MX518
VFM, Good Performer
Ugly, Palm only

Abyssus
Most comfortable fingertip mouse less than 5k
Jitters (3500dpi), wobbles, feels hollow

Kinzu
Simple design
Very bad sensor, Steelseries have given up on this. New kinzu to come out sometime in future. For enemies only

Deathadder 3.5g
One of the better mouse in range
Same Abyssus sensor so same jittering issue (Can be fixed by a firmware update). The curve can be problematic for claw and fingertip.

Razer Naga
Lots of buttons for MMO
Lots of buttons to be a mindfvck midgame.

SteelSeries Xai
Great mouse
Way too large

There were other mice but I don't remember ATM.

PS I've used MX518, Kinzu and Abyssus. And held Deathadder and Xai.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

umm ok but its necessary na. so whats your opinion on them baba?

---------- Post added at 05:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

WOW ishu. thanks for sharing. so what will you choose for those budgets?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

i have used 3 mouse
abyssus
deathadder
XAI

deathadder wins my vote


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

baba nice. 

what are your takes on mouse pads everyone?


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

long time ago used 2 mats
razer speed
razer control
it would be funny to hear that i couldnt notice any difference
may be bcoz i was too young

but lately used goliathus
it WAS something


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 27, 2011)

Mousepad is as important as mouse.

I haven't used many but Qck+ and Goliathus are good. They come in many editions like hard, cloth, speed, control etc.


----------



## lordirecto (Feb 27, 2011)

^ mouse pads are as important as mouse? I have never used mouse pads in my life honestly. I always put my mouse on the desk. Now I am using logitech G500 on my desk. I do not see what difference a mouse pad can make.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 27, 2011)

are u a serious gamer?
if not then its ok


----------



## aby geek (Feb 27, 2011)

mousepad = everglide titan


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 27, 2011)

goliathus has got 2 votes till now 

guys post mouse pads which you think are best for those mouses.

i saw smc and there were toooooooooooooooooooooo many, confused.


----------



## masterkd (Feb 27, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> mouse pads are as important as mouse? I have never used mouse pads in my life honestly. I always put my mouse on the desk. Now I am using logitech G500 on my desk. I do not see what difference a mouse pad can make.



mouse pad is important for 24/7 users(like me) too..i don't have one for last 3 yrs and i got a brown spot on lower palm-wrist joint and it looks ugly!! 

^make goliathus vote 3


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

ok here is list from smc - 

3.3k - 
SteelSeries SX

2.7k - 
SteelSeries 9HD

2k - 
Razer Megasoma 
Razer Destructor 
SteelSeries 5L

1.6k - 
Razer Vespula 
Steel Series 4HD 

1.2k - 
Steel Pad S & S Solo
Steelseries 4D
SteelSeries Fnatic
SteelSeries Qck+ MiBR
SteelSeries Qck+ Moon

0.9k - 
Razer Goliathus Fragged Control

0.7k - 
Steel Pad Qck Mass 

0.5k - 
Steel Series Qck mini


----------



## Piyush (Feb 28, 2011)

got some feedback from my friends

Steel series Fnatic -all time fav
destructor,megasoma,vespula-good but for speciafic games genre


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 28, 2011)

nice baba. keep more views coming in.

and where are others? guide is to be updated guys fast .


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2011)

masterkd.xp said:


> mouse pad is important for 24/7 users(like me) too..i don't have one for last 3 yrs and i got a brown spot on lower palm-wrist joint and it looks ugly!!



Same here. No mouse pad.


----------



## topgear (Mar 1, 2011)

So many people are getting new rigs but how many are getting a legitimate version of OS ?

We should start up a good practice to start recommending a OS with rigs starting from 85K - people who are spending that much on a gaming rig  can afford to get a legitimate OS ( read windows ) for sure -

if someone don't want to get windows there's plenty of user friendly linux distro out there.

Here's some prices :

Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Bussiness @ 7.4K
Windows 7 Professional @ 8.7K
Windows 7 Ultimate @ 9.3K
*Windows 7 Home Premium @ 5.8K* - enough for gaming IMO

For Linux distro get :

OpenSuse / Fedora / Ubuntu / Linux Mint / Pinguy OS ( newbie friendly )


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

Nice idea tp. Arent there win7 starters that we can put for budget? Wont a home basic do for 85k? 

and mouse pads anyone?

Tp mention the ones digit guys put up in their mags. My new mags rig page is torn


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 1, 2011)

@topgear: To be honest, I am against using Windows OS on any computer. But I am forced to do so because of DirectX support for games. 
To make things worse, Windows is priced ridiculously high. I do accept all the development cost and all those things, but in a country like India they should sell the software products in the least price possible if they want consumers to use genuine version of OS.
And I do not think people who have a little bit tech knowledge will heed your recommendation of buying a genuine OS, think about it, will a college-going-guy want to spend 5k on a OS instead of increasing his RAM? Or even an extra HDD?
So my suggestion is that you add a note in the end of each configs that it is best to use a genuine OS, be it windows or linux.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 1, 2011)

^my point exactly..from some study i can say if MS sell win 7 HP @3k still then they will get good profit for each copy..and i'm sure more people will buy genuine OS if price is reduced!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

^^ I agree that. 8k+ is too high for HP, for which i can get almost 6 or more games...


----------



## d3p (Mar 1, 2011)

@Topgear: Good idea, but in our country people hate to buy Original Game itself, in the same case if you suggest them to buy Genuine OS. I don't think it will work out.

But good thing we can take initiative, for the same.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 1, 2011)

@furious_gamer, win 7 HP is 5.8k, not 8k+


----------



## aby geek (Mar 1, 2011)

win 7 ultimate is down from 14k mmmm great.
now give me a mobo supporting 192 gigs of ram lol


----------



## furious_gamer (Mar 1, 2011)

masterkd.xp said:


> @furious_gamer, win 7 HP is 5.8k, not 8k+



TechEnclave

because of this i was confused. Thx for the info


----------



## aby geek (Mar 1, 2011)

yeh dekho
Everglide - Professional Gaming Products - Everglide™ Titan Monster Mat - DKT Edition

*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Everglide/TitanFnatic/

check out this cabby 
itss the best for 150k plus budgets

*techshop.in/store/thermaltake-leve...on-computer-case-buy-online-india-p-6709.html


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 1, 2011)

furious_gamer said:


> because of this i was confused. Thx for the info



Check again, its from member's market- not dealer's section. He's selling his windows 7 premium pack. He's not a dealer. Most likely he's a buyer who bought one extra and wants to sell it, or someone gave it to him and he wants to sell it, make some money. 

Reading everything clears out confusion...most of the time.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 1, 2011)

aby thanks. going to check it.


----------



## topgear (Mar 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Nice idea tp. Arent there win7 starters that we can put for budget? Wont a home basic do for 85k?



Starter edition is around ~1.5k.



lordirecto said:


> @topgear: To be honest, I am against using Windows OS on any computer. But I am forced to do so because of DirectX support for games.
> 
> To make things worse, Windows is priced ridiculously high. I do accept all the development cost and all those things, but in a country like India they should sell the software products in the least price possible if they want consumers to use genuine version of OS.
> And I do not think people who have a little bit tech knowledge will heed your recommendation of buying a genuine OS, think about it, will a college-going-guy want to spend 5k on a OS instead of increasing his RAM? Or even an extra HDD?
> *So my suggestion is that you add a note in the end of each configs that it is best to use a genuine OS*, be it windows or linux.



I think a guy can spend 85K on a rig he can get a genuine copy of OS but one can always use linux for sure and that's why I've recommended some linux distros which is suitable for beginners and pro users as well.

This is exactly my point - I've not told to add windows OS as a must buy in the rig configs instead a recommendation of getting a genuine OS is what we need.



masterkd.xp said:


> ^my point exactly..from some study i can say if MS sell win 7 HP @3k still then they will get good profit for each copy..and i'm sure more people will buy genuine OS if price is reduced!!



I also think price should be reduced.



dep5kor said:


> @Topgear: Good idea, but in our country people hate to buy Original Game itself, in the same case if you suggest them to buy Genuine OS. I don't think it will work out.
> 
> But good thing we can take initiative, for the same.



Yep, I know we can't change the situation or pricing of OS in a day - it will take time for sure but we should at-least try and take the initiative.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 2, 2011)

topgear said:
			
		

> dep5kor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



More and more people are buying original stuffs now a days and with price reduction sales are definitely going to increased!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 2, 2011)

OS and software at buyer's discretion. We're all educated so I am sure the buyers can figure it out that the pc build guide doesn't accomodate OS costs. When you or any buyer goes to buy a assembled rig, they see the cost of the hardware as in the system- that does not include softwares and small trinkets.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 2, 2011)

I agree with Sorcerer, we don't need to include the OS price over here, we can mention them separately.


----------



## keur (Mar 2, 2011)

Can any 1 telll me .......a configuration .....( good configuration )....on wch i can play crysi ....etc games on highest resolution........maxed..out....MY BUDGET IS 50,000.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

^^separate thread plz
create ur own thread for good result


----------



## aby geek (Mar 2, 2011)

anyone has pricing and feedback on xclio gaming chassis which zebronics is distributing in india?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

aby price of everglide titan?

---------- Post added at 06:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:55 PM ----------

good speakers please for 3k? fast...


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

Altec Lancing VS4621Speaker
Altec Lancing VS4621Speaker


Creative Inspire T6160 Speaker 5.1
Creative Inspire T6160 Speaker 5.1 Channel


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

baba  i mean which.?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

first one is better
its ALTEC LANSING

however 2nd one is 5.1
CREATIVE


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

now baba and others mouse pads for deathadder, imperator, naga molten.? fast please.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

Razer Goliathus @800/-
SteelSeries Fnatic @1200/-
Steel Series 4HD @1500/-
Razer Destructor Mouse Pad @2000/-


----------



## aby geek (Mar 2, 2011)

Everglide Titan Monster Mat DKT Edition Gadgets.in|Online Shop India

jasji u should have a lok here too 
*www.cybersnipa.com/us/

*www.lynx-india.com/index.php?categoryID=1136

normal titan at lynx is cheap


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

thanks aby i will look at it.

but now everglide titan or steel series 4hd?

---------- Post added at 06:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------

guys i am facing budget rpoblems in 100k and 130k. in mean time putting upto 85k - 

*Sub 20k (Best for office work,movies,downloading)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x3 440 @ 3.2k
Asus M4A78LT-M LE @ 2.6k
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ @ 1.1k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP saga II 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics Bijli w/o psu @ 1.1k
Benq G922HDL 18.5" @ 5.7k
TVS Champ Keyboard @ 0.2k
Basic Optical Mouse @ 0.1k
APC 600VA @ 1.8k
Logitech Z313 @ 1k

Total - 20.9k


 
*Sub 35k (Entry level gaming,multi media)*



Spoiler



AMD Athlon II x4 640 @ 4.6k
Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H @ 4.5k
G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ @ 1.1k
Sapphire HD5770 @ 7.5k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
FSP Saga II 500W @ 2.1k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
DELL IN2020M @ 6.5k
Logitech 3 Button Scroll @ 0.3k
Logitech KB-200 @ 0.4k
APC 650VA @ 2.6k
Logitech Z313 @ 1k

Total - 34.7k



*Sub 50k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2400 @ 9.5k
Intel DH67CL @ 6.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL @ 2.5k 
Sapphire HD6850 @ 10k
Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue @ 1.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair VX450W @ 3.5k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k
Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle @ 2k
APC 800VA @ 3.5k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 51.5k




*Sub 70k (Mid range gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Intel DP67BG @ 8.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL @ 2.5k 
Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 14.5k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12II 520 @ 4.1k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.5k
Samsung P2350 @ 10.8k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2k
SteelSeries Fnatic @ 1.2k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Altec Lansing VS2621 @ 1.6k

Total - 70k




*Sub 85k (High end gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k 
G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL @ 2.5k 
Sapphire HD6950 1GB @ 14.5k
Seagate ITB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
SeaSonic S12D 750 @ 6.5k
CM 690 II Plus @ 5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Imperator @ 3k
Razer Arctosa @ 2k
Steel Series 4HD @ 1.5k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4k
Steel series Siberia V2 @ 3k
Altec Lancing VS4621 @ 3.2k 

Total - 85k



add tables soon...

---------- Post added at 06:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

both are becoming good 7k more - 

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Saphhire HD6970 2GB / MSI GTX570 @ 20.5k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Corsair Force 40GB @ 5.8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX850W @ 7.5k
CM HAF932 @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Imperator @ 3k
Razer Arctosa @ 2k
Steel Series 4HD @ 1.5k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4K
Steel series siberia V2 @ 3k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 107k



*Sub 130k (High End Gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16.5k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
MSI GTX580 @ 27k
ASUS Xonar Essence ST @ 9k
Corsair Fore 60GB @ 7.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
CM Silent Pro M 1000W @ 10.6k
CM HAF932 @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Naga Molten Special Edition @ 4k
Razer Blackwidow @ 4k
Razer Destructor @ 2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Roccat Kave @ 5k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 137.6k


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

nice
what problems
i didnt understand


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

see those are going 7k more. some more refinement needed!!

---------- Post added at 07:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:58 PM ----------

i am trying to put power supplies such that users can sli or crossfire later for 85k and above.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

what u can do is this:
replace those mouse,mouse pads with some cheaper alternative
they are costing around 6k

and 
if possible u can provide even less storage in the form of SSDs


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

what about putting GeForce ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 - Rs. 17,000 in 100k. it will reduce to 104k with it.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

but the guy who is putting 100k....he should deserve more than 560
dont u think so?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

ya you right.

but that was asus top model that can perform neck to neck and even better than 570 if he oces more. but a person if gets 570 or 6970 can oc them more. its confusion.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

is there any SSD smaller in space than 40gb?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> what about putting GeForce ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI/1GD5 - Rs. 17,000 in 100k. it will reduce to 104k with it.



Where did you get the price jas? I think as far gtx 560's are concerned , nothing more than twin frozr's should be suggested cause all others are kind of expensive here.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

Baba see that os will take roughly 20gb of space. So we need to leave some for 1-2 games + apps. So atleast 40gb.

Vicks by googling.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

@jassy
but u included 1/2 tb of space ...right


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Vicks by googling.



Can you send me the link? I mean is it from our common online shops?


----------



## singhvk1 (Mar 2, 2011)

I asembled a gaming pc with six core prossesor & Future proof motherbord. but i cofused which is better Intel or AMD based. i want to go with intel but is costly.i donot know what is peformance of AMd phenom II*6 . pl suggest me any. my budget is around 30k-35k (I have lcd 42" key bord, mouse,5.1 speker,ups so its not required in 30k)

my conf. of AMD

AMD phenom II*6 1090T
MB- gigabyte GA-890FXA-ud5 or
gigabyte 880 
hdd- 1 tb(segate/ sumsung)
psu- VIP 600 w
case- cooler master or any suggest
ram- 4 gb ddr3 (suggest)
ATI redon HD 5770
dvd combo
so suggest me i bulit with amd or intel


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

^^ Consider intel sandybridge cpu's. They are much faster.


----------



## narendra4u (Mar 2, 2011)

AMD phenom II*6 1090T ----9800

MB- MSI 890GXM-G65-----6800

hdd- WD 1 TB Black 6Gbps SATA3--4800 ( next gen HDD for speed)

psu- FSP Saga II 500 w----2300 (may be sufficient if dont wana overcloking)

case- NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB--3800 (just watch then tell hows it for all)

ram- Gskill [Ripjaws] DDR3-1600 (PC3 12800) 4gb it----2500 (value 4 Rs )

ATI redon HD 5770-----7800

dvd wriet---900

so bulit with amd


TOTAL:-4100 if go under 35000 then here


AMD phenom II*x4 955 ----6400

MB- MSI 890GXM-G65-----6800 (dont change bec its great for crossfire in future & overclocking in budget)

hdd- WD 1 TB 32 mb buffer SATA2--2800

psu- FSP Saga II 500 w----2300 (may be sufficient)

case- NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB--3800 (just watch then tell hows it for all)

ram- Gskill [Ripjaws] DDR3-1600 (PC3 12800) 4gb it----2500 ( low price high end)

ATI redon HD 5770-----7800

dvd wriet---900


so bulit with amd


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

Baba 1tb seagate is separate. Ssd have much high performance.

Vicks i on mobile. Search asus gtx 560 price india. Follow the first link probably.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

@jassy
i know yaar
but if the buyer gonna use 40gb SSD in OS alongwith games then it will be too less
consider GTA4->18gb space


----------



## singhvk1 (Mar 2, 2011)

narendra4u said:


> AMD phenom II*6 1090T ----9800
> 
> MB- MSI 890GXM-G65-----6800
> 
> ...



psu 500w suufficient if i add additional graf. card i future and what diffrence bet msi 890gxm-g65 & gigabyte ga890fxa-ud5. where buy at nagpur case NZXT


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 2, 2011)

Baba thats for what ssd is there. Os + a game u currently play.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 2, 2011)

but 40 gb is not enough
thats the point


----------



## Cilus (Mar 2, 2011)

Jas, for the 130K, replace the 9K sound card with the ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k. A 9K sound card is not at all required for a gaming PC, it is good for an enthusiastic level HTPC. If you are not having 7.1 channel fully digital Speaker system or DTS audio, the 9K sound card is not worthy.
Here price has been reduced by 5K.
2ndly there is no need for CM Silent Pro M 1000W as you are going for a single GPU setup. But we need a modular one as the person is gonna spend 130K and deserves a clutter free system.
After some research I have my choice: TAGAN PIPE ROCK BZ900 900W-modular-power-supply, priced @ 8.76K. Find the review of it over here. So another 1.5K savings. rest can be adjusted by suggesting little cheaper Mouse/Keyboard/Mousepad combo.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 2, 2011)

*^^+1 buddy*. All your comments make great sense. A 4.2k soundcard will more than suffice for a gaming pc. 

Actually a person going for a highend htpc and plans to put dolby dts multichannel speakers from top brands say *bose*, *b&w* ,* kef*, *wharfdale* etc won't go for a soundcard at all cause these speakers won't fit and the soundcard cannot amplify enough to drive these cause its meant to drive only pc speakers.

So for high end speakers, spending on an AVR is advisable. Now the computer can be hooked into the avr via hdmi and it will be responsible for the sound processing including dts decoding and channel them to the speakers.

The video will be the output on the display that will be hooked on to the *AVR* and not the *HTPC*.


----------



## topgear (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's some price updates :

Razer Vespula Mousepad @ 1.6K

Corsair H50 @ 4.3K
Corsair CAF A50 @ 2.8k
Corsair CAF A70 @ 3.9K

Coolermaster V10 @ 7.5K
Coolermaster V8 GT @ 5.1K
Coolermaster Hyper N520 @ 2.5K
Coolermaster Hyper N620 @ 2.95K
Coolermaster Hyper TX3 @ 1.15K


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 3, 2011)

tp thanks.

baba but something better than nothing  also 60gb one will push pricing up further. already 7k more.

guys HAF932 or Phantom for 130k?? both 8.5k
i personally prefer HAF. its huge 

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 AM ----------

cilus i will make it to xonar dx. 
i wanted to put psu such that users can sli or crossfire later. so 580 sli will require a 1000w 

---------- Post added at 08:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------

vicks here you go - Asus Direct CU II cooling for GeForce GTX 560 Ti Graphics Card < Graphics, Desktops and Notebooks < PC World India News < PC World.in


----------



## masterkd (Mar 3, 2011)

for ssd corsair force 40gb will be good i guess @6.2k
review doesn't look bad

^for 130k shouldn't it be haf-x??


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 3, 2011)

ok now check this 130k - 
*Sub 130k (High End Gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Noctua NH-U12P SE2 @ 3.8k
MSI N580 GTX @ 27k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Corsair Fore 60GB @ 7.2k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair HX850W @ 9.6k
Coolermaster HAF 932 @ 8.5k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Naga Molten Special Edition @ 4k
Razer Blackwidow @ 4k
Razer Destructor @ 2k
APC 1000VA @ 5K
Roccat Kave @ 5k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 128.8k



now tell whether i should add another seagate 1tb for raid or G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL @ 5.5k or HAF X @ 11k or leave it as it is (130k)

now something on this too - 

*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



Spoiler



Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
ASUS P8P67 PRO @ 11.5k
G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL @ 3.2k 
Saphhire HD6970 2GB / MSI N570 GTX @ 20.5k
ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.2k
Corsair Force 40GB @ 5.8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
LG 22X SATA DVD @ 0.9k
Corsair TX850W @ 7.5k
Coolermaster HAF 922 @ 6k
DELL Ultrasharp U2311H @ 13.7k
Razer Imperator @ 3k
Logitech G110 @ 3k
Steel Series 4HD @ 1.5k
Numeric 1KVA @ 4K
Steel series Siberia V2 @ 3k
Logitech X-506 @ 5.5k

Total - 108k



what about making it a 110k 

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------

so uptill this final, any changes - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x3 440|3200
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP saga II 350W|1500
*Case*
|Zebronics Bijli w/o psu|1100
*Monitor*
|Benq G922HDL 18.5"|5700
*Mouse*
|Basic Optical Mouse|100
*Keyboard*
|TVS Champ Keyboard|200
*UPS*
|APC 600VA|1800
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|20900


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Athlon II x4 640|4600
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-880GMA-UD2H|4500
*RAM*
|G.Skill F3-10666CL9S-2GBNQ|1100
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD5770|7500
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|FSP Saga II 500W|2100
*Case*
|CM Elite 310|1500
*Monitor*
|DELL IN2020M|6500
*Mouse*
|Logitech 3 Button Scroll|300
*Keyboard*
|Logitech KB-200|400
*UPS*
|APC 650VA|2600
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1000
|
*Total*
|34700


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2400|9500
*Motherboard*
|Intel DH67CL|6500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6850|10000
*HDD*
|Seagate 500GB 7200.12/ WDC 500GB Blue|1700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450W|3500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|APC 800VA|3500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|51500


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12II 520|4100
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2500
*Monitor*
|Samsung P2350|10800
*Mouse*
|Razer Death Adder|2100
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|SteelSeries Fnatic|1200
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing VS2621|1600
|
*Total*
|70000


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6950 1GB/MSI GTX560 Twin Frozr II OC|14500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Plus|5000
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|13700
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Headset*
|Steel series Siberia V2|3000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85000


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

looks alright
no changes req from ma side


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar
*
I have a small suggestion mate. In the 70k and 85k rigs, the gpu's should be different and the 85k rig deserves a more powerful gpu.

We can put the same intel p67 mobo as in the 70k rig and squeeze in a gtx 570 from nvidia and 6970 from amd as options in the 85k rig.  *Asus GTX 570 Direct cu II/OC* is a factory overclocked card and is available at* 20.3k* as confirmed by our forum member *ithehappy*. His friend had purchased one.

Now you can put a *** mark at the bottom and recommend the asus P8P67 PRO board in case some buyer may want to extend his budget and go for it. You can also put he steel series headset in the same way.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 3, 2011)

really vicks! Direct cu at 20k! WOW. Then 6970 is a doubt. I dont think then it should be there. Will need to check reviews again now!

And i am planning to add that 560 from 70k to physics rigs. Its price is 1k more than 6950 1gb. What say?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

^^ Yes the 6950 1gb is really sweetly priced and there is no denying that. 

Like i said before keep the 69501gb in the main 70k rig and put a *** mark below and mention the gtx 560 as an alternative.

The same thing can be done for the 85k rig. Put a *** below and put the 6970 2gb as alternative. That will do imo.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 3, 2011)

Batman theres a prob. Direct cu is triple slot limiting future sli. 

But u know i am doing some analysis on these green and red cards. Will notify.

Till then i will keep both these pairs and not alternates.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 3, 2011)

why ur cross 100 configs are filled with underdogs.i dont like the 130k confg at all. its for brandphilles not me. 

such an enthusiast budget calls for enthusiast mobo , cut on 580 and add a better mobo
you could cut on the chassis with zebronics invader or antec df-35.

also 1000va ups have a limit of arnd 600w so make sure that the ups provides watts in the region of the psu i am not sure how will that ups provide upto the max of 850w. 
iam sure the system is gonna edge towards 600w easily.

also whats the difference between hx850 and ax850 why havent you put ax 850 there.

in the 70k rig i would want a better cabinet than get razer peripherals.

and after all the ruccus over corsair tx series u should eithere mention tx850-c or tx850 v2 or just avoid tx series alltogether otherwise ppl may blame you that ur suggestion is not good enuf seasonic s12d and and m12d are few of the alternatives.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 3, 2011)

@jassy
well i agree with vicky to put * marks in the gfx section to provide both cards(AMD and NVIDIA)
it will solve many confusions and problems


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

And why the IPS for gaming?
IPS look dull.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 3, 2011)

^^agree


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> Batman theres a prob. Direct cu is triple slot limiting future sli.
> 
> But u know i am doing some analysis on these green and red cards. Will notify.
> 
> Till then i will keep both these pairs and not alternates.



You got my name right jas. For future sli, the buyer can opt for a double slot gtx 570 like msi and place it in the primary slot. Then the directcu can fit easily in the next slot because the cooler will be facing away froim the first card.

I think an atx board with good layout can handle this.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

vickybat said:
			
		

> You got my name right jas.


----------



## Skud (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> And why the IPS for gaming?
> IPS look dull.





aby geek said:


> ^^agree



same here...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 3, 2011)

aby geek said:


> why ur cross 100 configs are filled with underdogs.i dont like the 130k confg at all. its for brandphilles not me.
> 
> such an enthusiast budget calls for enthusiast mobo , cut on 580 and add a better mobo
> you could cut on the chassis with zebronics invader or antec df-35.
> ...



yaar itna gussa

chassis will remain haf 932 yaar. people spending that much need some better large chassis. alse we need some parts readily available. cm is, antec not.

tell me how will a costly board help..already that board is good overclocker. performance across same chipset is same almost. so how? and that board has excellent peripherl performance. 

so i cant compromise on 580 for a costly board..if it could fit any where else tell me..

asingh runs a 4890 xfire with q9550 @ 3.85ghz on apc 1000w afaik.

ax is costly..not fitting.

tell the better cabinet for 70k you want to be put up. i am ready to put it. 1-1.5k more dont matter.

prices of seasonic 850 or tx v2??

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:43 PM ----------




Piyush said:


> @jassy
> well i agree with vicky to put * marks in the gfx section to provide both cards(AMD and NVIDIA)
> it will solve many confusions and problems



i said i will put them together, not the other one below till i do some reasearch on them..

---------- Post added at 08:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:47 PM ----------




Ishu Gupta said:


> And why the IPS for gaming?
> IPS look dull.



oh i didnt knew that..so which one?

---------- Post added at 08:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




vickybat said:


> You got my name right jas. For future sli, the buyer can opt for a double slot gtx 570 like msi and place it in the primary slot. Then the directcu can fit easily in the next slot because the cooler will be facing away froim the first card.
> 
> I think an atx board with good layout can handle this.



ok batman. 

well it can be put on both of these with another of different company -
*media.bestofmicro.com/P67-Enthusiast-Motherboards,L-B-275519-13.jpg
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards - ASUS P8P67 PRO

and these are what we mostly recommend here...

GUYS WHAT ABOUT 100K..ITS OVERSHOOTING..

---------- Post added at 09:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:58 PM ----------

ok 85k updated-


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|SeaSonic S12D 750|6500
*Case*
|CM 690 II Plus|5000
*Monitor*
|DELL Ultrasharp U2311H|13700
*Mouse*
|Razer Imperator|3000
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*Mouse Pad*
|Steel Series 4HD|1500
*UPS*
|Numeric 1KVA|4000
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
*Total*
|85000


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

ASUS VG236H 23-inch 3D Display Review: 120Hz is the Future - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News

This??

ASUS VE248H
Samsung BX2450
Samsung BX2331

Dunno if they are available in India.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 3, 2011)

ishu 120hz 3d vision ready will be 30k 
something close to 13.7k ultrasharp so priced dont fluctuate much.

---------- Post added at 09:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:06 PM ----------

some are availabe at smc..
Dell
BenQ
ultrasharp price risen


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

Samsung BX is cheaper and good.

I'll look properly later (around midnight). Net is working very slowly now and reviews have lots of pics.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 3, 2011)

Jas, for the 100K config, Could we go for Thermaltake M9, available in techshop.in @ 4.6K, almost 1.5 saving. Checked the review in OverclockersClub and it is very positive about the product.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 3, 2011)

For 100k rig, you can
1) Go for GTX560/6950. It can be SLI/CFed later.
2) SSD can be bought later.
3) PSU can be reduced, if future SLI is not planned.
4) Samsung P2350 instead of Dell.
5) No headphones?

In that order IMO.


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 3, 2011)

are u sure about Altec Lancing VS4621...
not available in mumbai


----------



## vickybat (Mar 3, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> For 100k rig, you can
> 1) Go for GTX560/6950. It can be SLI/CFed later.
> 2) SSD can be bought later.
> 3) PSU can be reduced, if future SLI is not planned.
> ...




1)Nope a single fast card is always advisable and gtx 570/6970 are perfect cards for 85-100k rigs. They can be slied and xfired later.

2) Yes, ssd's can be a later purchase.

3)This is to be decided by the buyer. Some options here can be provided.

4)Samsung lcd's are good. So no problems here.

5)Again can be suggested as optional.




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ok batman.
> 
> well it can be put on both of these with another of different company -
> *media.bestofmicro.com/P67-Ent...-275519-13.jpg
> ...



Those boards are perfect and layouts are also brilliant.
No problems whatsoever. So go ahead in suggesting them.

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




manishjha18 said:


> are u sure about Altec Lancing VS4621...
> not available in mumbai



Who said? They are readily available in itwares and primeabgb and i guess in shopping malls as well.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 3, 2011)

Some one has to tell this to you. You are in the process of updating all the configs, I agree. But why remove what was there already? 
Even if it is not the best/efficient/decent/perfect configs, it still provides some guidelines to people(including me) who come here to look for some good suggestions.
My suggestion is that, you do not remove the suggested configs when updating. You need to put in BIG BOLD RED letters that updates are going on, and the user/viewer has to check again for the latest suggestions.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

The ASUS VE248H I suggested is great. Costs $210, so should be 12k-13k.
Great value.

Samsung PX2370 @ 14k is THE best monitor out there.
*PROS:*Great colors, matte, 2ms G2G(3ms tested), Edge LED Backlight, 1080p, 23"
*CONS:*OSD is complicated, OSD buttons behind the monitor
*img42.imageshack.us/img42/5692/3681052.jpg

Also while looking for reviews I found out that the Dell U2311h has a bad tinting issue.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

ishu digit gave ZERO1 to Samsung P2370MS. but another you mentioned. so which you think??

---------- Post added at 12:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:55 AM ----------

we need some serious case comparison here. i had a talk with cilus about it. take a look at these reviws and mention your pick also - 

5-6k all.
Thermaltake M9 Review - Overclockers Club
Cooler Master CM 690 II Advanced Case Review - Overclockers Club
Cooler Master HAF 922 Review - Overclockers Club
Cooler Master Storm Scout Review - Overclockers Club
zebronics invader 


actually aby too mentioned an antec but is antec available freely in india?

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:00 PM ----------




lordirecto said:


> Some one has to tell this to you. You are in the process of updating all the configs, I agree. But why remove what was there already?
> Even if it is not the best/efficient/decent/perfect configs, it still provides some guidelines to people(including me) who come here to look for some good suggestions.
> My suggestion is that, you do not remove the suggested configs when updating. You need to put in BIG BOLD RED letters that updates are going on, and the user/viewer has to check again for the latest suggestions.



sorry. ok i will keep them from future. till then you can look at the ones already mentioned at previous page.


----------



## d3p (Mar 4, 2011)

Price Drop in Dominator Series.

Check this out.

Lynx India :  Corsair DDR3 dominator Memory 6GB Kit [ 3 X 2GB ] Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 - Rs. 6930.00
Link:Corsair DDR-III dominatrMemory 6GB Kit [ 3 X 2GB ] - Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 â€• Lynx - The Audio , Electronics And Computer Online Store In India

Tech Shop: Corsair DDR3 dominator Memory 6GB Kit [ 3 X 2GB ] Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 - Rs. 9049.00
Link:*techshop.in/store/corsair-dominato...8-desktop-memory-buy-online-india-p-6727.html

theitdepot : Corsair DDR3 dominator Memory 6GB Kit [ 3 X 2GB ] Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 - Rs. 10,345.00
Link: Theitdepot - Corsair XMS3 Dominator 6GB (3 X 2GB) DDR3 Ram (CMP6GX3M3A1600C8)

Theitwares: Corsair DDR3 dominator Memory 6GB Kit [ 3 X 2GB ] Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 - Rs. 9,250.00
Link:TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model CMP6GX3M3A1600C8 - TheITWares

Just spoke to lynx india regarding the shippings other Vat.
Shipping - Rs. 85.00 VAT - 5% of MRP


----------



## varun kharb (Mar 4, 2011)

hi friends i am going to buy a new pc tomorrow
so i need some help....
i want to know the cheapest price of phenom xii 925 processor,
and a suitable motherboard for it...
maybe gigabyte 870 a
and any recommendations will be welcomed,,
thxxx in advance(help asap its urgent)...


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Start your own thread.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 4, 2011)

what about asus designo series 23 incher is some 13k on techshop.in , any review links or solid cons u guys know?

if 130k is a gamers config it should have nothing but alienware optiplex period normal monitors could be suggested to people going with multiple displays.

is a 6 display setup possibble in 130k?

about ssd would u suggest buying ocz revodrive from the us? and if yes what capacity.


----------



## topgun84 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm building a new rig and want your opinions

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 6.5K
Biostar TA890GXE @ 6K
Corsair 4GB 1600MHz @ 2.5K
FSP Saga II 500 Watt @ 2K
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @ 1K

Total 18K

I'm gonna use it mainly for gaming, movies and other day to day stuff.

I have a few questions:
1: Is this rig future proof for atleast 3 years.
2: Is it true that ATI GPUs work better with AMD processors (i recently bought an HD5670 512Mb).
3: Are there any new processors coming out from AMD.

Any suggestions/changes would be welcome for the same or lower price range.

---------- Post added at 03:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:19 PM ----------

I'm building a new rig and want your opinions

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 6.5K
Biostar TA890GXE @ 6K
Corsair 4GB 1600MHz @ 2.5K
FSP Saga II 500 Watt @ 2K
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @ 1K

Total 18K

I'm gonna use it mainly for gaming, movies and other day to day stuff.

I have a few questions:
1: Is this rig future proof for atleast 3 years.
2: Is it true that ATI GPUs work better with AMD processors (i recently bought an HD5670 512Mb).
3: Are there any new processors coming out from AMD.

Any suggestions/changes would be welcome for the same or lower price range.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 4, 2011)

topgun84 said:


> I'm building a new rig and want your opinions
> 
> AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 6.5K
> Biostar TA890GXE @ 6K
> ...



Start your own thread. Then only we can help you. This thread is only a suggestion thread for various configs, and is not meant for people to ask specific configs here.


----------



## Sweet Child O Mine (Mar 4, 2011)

Hello frnds,
                    i hv just joines this community..so if i make any mistakes..pls frgv me......i hv 2gb ddr2 ramkingston,250gb hdd 7200rpm seagate, Amd Athlon X2 II 240@2.8GHz.  Now if i purchase ati hd5750..will it be a problem...i hv 400watt smps...& .. asus m2n68-am se2 motherboad.Waiting for rply.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ Please start your own thread. We will suggest you better there.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

dep5kor thanks. but those  are triple channel kits. no longer needed i suppose. 

aby mention everything you want of multiple displays especially monitor with thin bezels. i want them for high end. not 130k. you know already its full to brim.


----------



## d3p (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh, actually i forget to mention, gimme some time, i will update the dual channels also.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 4, 2011)

take your time.


everyone read the cases reviews too and give your opinions please.

---------- Post added at 06:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 PM ----------

ok i read them and my pick is HAF922, then 690 ii advanced. 
i couldnt find zebronics invader review..

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 PM ----------

prices -
690 II advcanced - 5.5k
HAF922 - 6.5k.
updated in my list.

and ishu monitors please..

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 PM ----------

ok i am putting upto 85k. check them, on front page please.

and ishu and aby monitor in 85k is temporarily placed till you both give your suggestions.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ The invader review was there in a 2010 digit issue. I will let you know the exact issue.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 4, 2011)

Congrats on getting the suggestions back online!


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 4, 2011)

IMO the CM690 is great in everything except looks.

And out if the two monitors I suggested ASUS one is *1080p+* while PX2370 is a great monitor. The one you mention is P series (which has a random shutdown issue) this one is PX, sequel to LX2370 IIRC.


----------



## manishjha18 (Mar 4, 2011)

---------- Post added at 11:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------

[/COLOR]

Who said? They are readily available in itwares and primeabgb and i guess in shopping malls as well.[/QUOTE]

not available in lamington road and croma store--mumbai...all i get to hear these are outdated models--newer speakers are now available


----------



## Cilus (Mar 4, 2011)

Vicky, I can remember the review of Zebronics Invader in Digit. They said the the build quality and the material used is not top notch, but it offers features equivalent to a 9-10K Cases from Cooler Master or other market leaders. It has very attarctive and good design,a great layout, very good cooling system with option to add more cooling solutions and the price last time I inquired in Kolkata was within 6K. So it is also a very good buy .


----------



## topgear (Mar 5, 2011)

That's not a lame cabinet by any means and I read a review about this cabby on some mag though the name was not invader and some branded pc maker has used this in their gaming rig - will have to serach hard in mag pile anyway to get the reviews but I will try for sure anyway.



Piyush said:


> btw jassy month ka naam change karde



Name changed


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

Zebronics - Cabinets -Invader
see this guys (zoom it) and compare with 690 II advanced. CM 690 II Advanced - Cooler Master - Leading Provider of Computer Case | Cooler | Power Supply

no mobo backplate hole(or whatever you call it ). 690 has it. nice for coolers.
compare the cable management options.
it seems a bit smaller in space than 690 II advanced. HAF will be even bigger.690 allowws to put water cooling radiator and fans below HDD cages. cages can be removed.(see the pic)

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:16 AM ----------

*ishu* so samsung one you mentioned or asus?

---------- Post added at 09:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------

there is no good case i found for 3-4k range for 70k rig. some help in this area please ..those selio, centurian and all were too basic, *aby and others help*

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------

i forgot to put the heading on front page for upto 85k and contributions by too..

---------- Post added at 09:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:49 AM ----------

Also i put up a heading on the fromt page for b3 revisions. Check it out and post other links if you want to.

---------- Post added at 10:26 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:59 AM ----------

*ABY* i am putting this up in 100k in place of corsair tx850w as you said. what say??
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic S12D 850 Silver 850W ATX12V V2.3/EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Active PFC Power Supply

---------- Post added at 10:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------

ok guys comment on these - 
*Sub 100k (High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
| Intel Core i5 2500k | 11000
*Motherboard*
| ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
| G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
| Saphhire HD6970 2GB/ASUS GTX570 Direct Cu II|20500
*Sound Card*
| ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
| Corsair Fore 40GB | 5800
*HDD*
| Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
| SeaSonic S12D 850 | 7200
*Case*
| Coolermaster HAF 922 | 6500
*Monitor*
| Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
| Razer Imperator | 3000
*Keyboard*
| Logitech G110 | 3000
*Mouse Pad*
| Steel Series 4HD | 1500
*UPS*
| Numeric 1KVA |4000
*Speakers*
|Logitech X-506 |5500
|
* Total*
|104500
Optional upgrades for 100k - 


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
| Steel series Siberia V2 |3000

*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Noctua NH-U12P SE2 | 3800
*Motherboard*
 | ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
 | G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL | 3200 
*Graphic Card*
 | MSI N580 GTX | 27000
*Sound Card*
 | ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*SSD*
 | Corsair Fore 60GB | 7200
*HDD*
 | Seagate 1TB 7200.12 | 2700
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 900
*PSU*
 | Corsair HX850W | 9600
*Case*
 | Coolermaster HAF 932 | 8500
*Monitor*
 | Samsung PX2370 | 14000
*Mouse*
 | Razer Naga Molten Special Edition | 4000
*Keyboard*
 | Razer Blackwidow | 4000
*Mouse Pad*
 | Razer Destructor | 2000
*UPS*
 | APC 1000VA | 5000
*Speakers*
 | Logitech X-506 | 5500
|
* Total*
 |129600
Optional upgrades for 100k - 


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Headset*
 | Roccat Kave | 5000
i put headsets as optional upgrades. now 100k is 104k. will do i think. what say?


----------



## Cilus (Mar 5, 2011)

These two suggestions look absolutely great. And making the headphones optional, really great move by you Jas. Obviously normally a person will invest either on a good headset or a good speaker, not in both simultaneously unless he is a audio fanatic. So making headphones optional is quite a bit valid step....its upon the buyers now about their choice of comfort...headphone or Speaker.
And inclusion of Core i7 2600K in the 130K config is also a good move. Obviously a person spending that much should deserve the best.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi all. I've been browsing these forums. Awesome RIGs!!!!!!!!!!

So i've been wanting to upgrade my PC. Right now, i've got a shitty c2d rig. My 8800gts died recently, so im really stuck with the gaming. My budget would be under 100k.

I have a Razer imperator, a microsoft reclusa and a Xonar U1. So peripherals arent going to be a problem. I need a new monitor a good high end gaming rig. 

I made up my config, but im not sure if its the best one for the price. So im putting down here. You awesome veterans can probably make better rigs. So help me out here. Thanks

My config

Core i7 2600K
Powercolor HD6970
Cooler Master V6GT (im gonna be OC'ing A LOT!)
Asus P8P67-PRO
Corsair CMPSU-800GUK 80+ (i know it more than required, but i plan to Xfire my setup later)
Cooler Master CM 690 II ADVANCED
Corsair Vengeance DDR-III Memory 8GB [ 2 X 4GB ] Model CMZ8GX3M2A1600C9

I need a monitor. And I havent been able to find a decent IPS panel, except for the Dell Ultrasharp one listed many times in this forum. Not that i'm saying that the monitor is bad. I just cant find it one an online store. I live in gopalpur, orrisa so i'll have to order stuff online.

Thanks for the help. 

PS: I havent found prices as low as mentioned on the universal hardware price list anywhere. Can you guys list some good stores?(preferably online ordering)

Thanks.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar *

Now they look good. Nice work buddy.

But, i think you should a add a blueray optical drive to these high end rigs. What say?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

Aashrey99 said:


> Hi all. I've been browsing these forums. Awesome RIGs!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So i've been wanting to upgrade my PC. Right now, i've got a shitty c2d rig. My 8800gts died recently, so im really stuck with the gaming. My budget would be under 100k.
> 
> ...



Config below with links. Order from there. Very good online store.

*i7 2600K @16.9k <--Out-of-Stock in SMC as of 5th March 2011* (Call them up and consult about availability)

*Asus P8P67 PRO @12.8k* (Call them and specifically ask for the *B3* version, which is the fixed version, of the board)

*G.Skill Sandy Bridge 1600Mhz DDR3 2x4GB Kit @5.5k*

*MSI R6970-2PM2D2GD5 @21.25k*

*Cooler Master V6GT @4.25k*

*Corsair HX850W @9.65k*

*Cooler Master HAF 912 Advanced @5.75k*

*BenQ V2410 24" @ 13.3k*

*Total --> 89.4k*


----------



## preyingangster (Mar 5, 2011)

Jassy great work.....but u cn also include some good budget OC'ers.....dat will help a lot


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks a ton Gaurav. One thing i wanted to ask, the PSU i listed is 6.5k and its 800W. I its crossfire certified. Whats the difference between Corsair HX850W and Corsair CMPSU-800GUK? (apart from the power supplied. lol. )
BTW, that HAF 912 has killer looks. I'm looking up the cooler master website as i type this.

PS: Is there any P67 chipset mobo which has two PCIE 2.0 slots working at 16X in crossfire/SLI? So far i've only seen 8x/8x PCIE 2.0 slots when two gpus are used.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2011)

Aashrey99 said:


> Thanks a ton Gaurav. One thing i wanted to ask, the PSU i listed is 6.5k and its 800W. I its crossfire certified. Whats the difference between Corsair HX850W and Corsair CMPSU-800GUK? (apart from the power supplied. lol. )
> BTW, that HAF 912 has killer looks. I'm looking up the cooler master website as i type this.
> 
> PS: Is there any P67 chipset mobo which has two PCIE 2.0 slots working at 16X in crossfire/SLI? So far i've only seen 8x/8x PCIE 2.0 slots when two gpus are used.



You're welcome Aashrey.  

You *can* go for your listed PSU. It is *SLI and Crossfire* certified.The one you listed is actually *Corsair GS800*. You can compare this and HX850W on their website.

However, the HX850 is much better overall, even better than TX850. The HX850 is *Silver 80+ Certified*, has a lower ripple at intensive loads and is modular.  

Yes. The HAF 912 Advanced is *only for Asia*. And it is very good. Hence my recommendation.  

You don't need both GPU's to run at x16 speeds. The difference can only be noticed in multi-monitor setups, i.e. ultra-high resolutions. No difference can be seen in practical (read: 1920x1080) gaming performance.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 5, 2011)

aashrey wait for GTX590 and HD6990. perfect for your budget. and then start a new thread regarding your all querries. 

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:11 PM ----------




vickybat said:


> *@ jaskanwar *
> 
> Now they look good. Nice work buddy.
> 
> But, i think you should a add a blueray optical drive to these high end rigs. What say?



thanks
yaar blueray is 10k. so a big edit again . and i will include them for sure for higher rigs(above 130k)



preyingangster said:


> Jassy great work.....but u cn also include some good budget OC'ers.....dat will help a lot



thanks...
sandy is very cool running. stock cooler is sufficient for 4.5ghz. so a person can get a cooler later but first concentrate on main parts.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 5, 2011)

Jaskaran, guessing from the HD5970 prices which stuck at 40K, i dont think i can fit that into my budget. I want to crossfire later, so i'll have to take a better PSU, probably 1000W+ cuz im gonna oc my cpu and ram aswell. Anyways im gonna build in june. not now. I got my XII boards to keep me from builing and then got my papers. 

PS: Is the Powercolor HD6970 PCS+ or LCS available anywhere? I'm a little concerned about the temps of the stock HD6970. My PC is on for like 16 hours a day.

Also, i decided to get a HAF 922. 200mm fans are a total overkill for the price.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 5, 2011)

^^ There are no heating concerns in a 6970. The temperatures of the card are fine.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 5, 2011)

wah jassi dill garden garden ho gaya kya configs hain love the  abv 2.

will get back with 85k monitor.

and thnx for the contri credit.

*www.drainweb.com/?p=95

ab isko explain viki or topgear karenge


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 5, 2011)

Jaskanwar said:
			
		

> ishu so samsung one you mentioned or asus?


Samsung. Haven't found ASUS anywhere.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 6, 2011)

Well jas, as most of the normal configs are completed, we will be start working on the PhysX config. For building PhysX configs I have decided some approch or steps to be followed to avoid confusion. Let me know if these are ok.

1. *Choosing the Correct Main Card and PhysX card.*
 Here to keep everything under budget, we have to go for a little lower end card keeping in mind that it should still provide above average FPS.
The PhysX card needs to be well balanced for providing performance when paired with the main graphics card along price and power consumption also.
* Example*: Going from a HD 6970 to HD 6950 and a 9800GT or GTS 450 as PhysX card

2. *Choosing the right PSU* May be due to price constraint we need to go for a little cheaper PSU. But it should satisfy all the power requirement of the rigs with some buffer power and have good build quality.
*Example:* Say Cordair HX series to Corsair TX series or for some lower end configs say using Corsiar GS series or TAGAN or FSP EVEREST PSUs. They may not have the efficiency of the highest end ones but should be 80+ can provide enough power to run 2 GPUs with ease.

3. *Other Components* May be we need to suggest a little cheaper 
components for other things like the less priced Cabinet, Mouse or Keyboard with the least compromise. 
*Example* Suggesting Logitech G110 @ 3K instead of Razor Naga @ 4K

Our main object will be keeping the performance as 1st priority and then reduce price for the other components.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

Aashrey99 said:


> Jaskaran, guessing from the HD5970 prices which stuck at 40K, i dont think i can fit that into my budget. I want to crossfire later, so i'll have to take a better PSU, probably 1000W+ cuz im gonna oc my cpu and ram aswell. Anyways im gonna build in june. not now. I got my XII boards to keep me from builing and then got my papers.
> 
> PS: Is the Powercolor HD6970 PCS+ or LCS available anywhere? I'm a little concerned about the temps of the stock HD6970. My PC is on for like 16 hours a day.
> 
> Also, i decided to get a HAF 922. 200mm fans are a total overkill for the price.



yeah HAF 922 is good. and as batman mentioned 6970 isnt hot. i posted the review in graphic card querries thread.

as you will buy in june, you will see 6990 or 590 prices soon as they will be releasing this month.

v6gt isnt that good. Noctua nh-d14 better. but sandybridge is cool. so even a Noctua NH-U12P-SE2 for 3.8k will suffice.

but it will be good if you fill the pc build questionnaire template in a new thread. we will be able to suggest you much better.



aby geek said:


> wah jassi dill garden garden ho gaya kya configs hain love the  abv 2.






aby geek said:


> will get back with 85k monitor.
> 
> and thnx for the contri credit.
> 
> ...



you are welcome 



Ishu Gupta said:


> Samsung. Haven't found ASUS anywhere.



ok. no problem.



Cilus said:


> Well jas, as most of the normal configs are completed, we will be start working on the PhysX config. For building PhysX configs I have decided some approch or steps to be followed to avoid confusion. Let me know if these are ok.
> 
> 1. *Choosing the Correct Main Card and PhysX card.*
> Here to keep everything under budget, we have to go for a little lower end card keeping in mind that it should still provide above average FPS.
> ...



ya, now physx configs. i will get back with some research.

BTW topgear has stopped posting here


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

Read the monitor review posted by *aby geek*. The review is old but still clears the air. 

Benq monitors have improved a lot and now are giving samsungs and dells a huge run for their money. Apart from being priced aggresively, they give great performance even being tn panels. Especially the contrast ratio of benq monitors is good as mentioned clearly in that review. Perfect blacks are my favorite. Lesser dead or zero dead pixels, true colour reproduction,Optimal differentiation between the darkest and lightest part of a scene(contrast ratio) are some of the usp's of benq.

Benq has proved this again by bringing out the best 3d monitor available in the 24 inch category. Its much better than alienware 3d monitor.

So for the gaming rigs, benq 22- 24 inch monitors should be recommended. The led backlit models will be an icing on the cake.


----------



## chanchalchatt (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi jas pls suggest me a good AMD motherboard like Asus M4A78LT-M LE and similar price of that MB because Asus M4A78LT-M LE is not aviable here in kolkata.
Advanced thanks.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

and i still to read that review.  abhi mann nahi kar raha.

chanchalchatt look at Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 for 2.5k. but that asus is better. order it from here - Asus M4A78LT-M LE

GA-MA74GMT-S2


----------



## Vishw (Mar 6, 2011)

Jas, you guys are not considering Tempest EVO?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 6, 2011)

vishw thanks for mentioning.i will read its review...

---------- Post added at 03:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 PM ----------

actually vishw 690 II advanced has better cable management options till now what i found.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 6, 2011)

jas how is this cable mangement

Zebronics - Cabinets -Invader


----------



## masterkd (Mar 6, 2011)

cable management is good..motherboard tray have routing holes..but nothing for cable ties..moreover no hole for cpu cooler backplate!!

what's the price of this cabinet??


----------



## Vishw (Mar 6, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> vishw thanks for mentioning.i will read its review...
> 
> actually vishw 690 II advanced has better cable management options till now what i found.


Hmm... but Evo comes with 6 awesome fans pre-installed @ almost same price & 690 II advanced comes with only 3.. so if you wanna add more fans, then it costs you more. e.g. 500 per fan x 3 = 1.5k more!


----------



## aby geek (Mar 6, 2011)

Razer Ferox Review
found this, is  it suggestable for gamers

invader is in excess of 6900 , and i am not sure if 6900 is old price or 7200.
only available on bitfang whch is down till monday lets see tommorrow what is bitfang offering


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> BTW topgear has stopped posting here



I've not stopped posting in this thread - I'm watching every post members are making in this thread and I must say you guys are doing some incredible job and if I feel I've have something useful to post in this thread - rest assured I'll post it anyway


----------



## v_joy (Mar 7, 2011)

Can somebody help me find Roccat Kave 5.1 in New Delhi.
I've just returned from Nehru place, didn't find anywhere. :'(
I want this headset badly!!!
Even the shop listed on Roccat's website MediaHome, does not have it. And they are saying that it will cost around 6500/-
My budget is strictly 5k.
plz help! ASAP!


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> *Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@ Jas: 130k setup must include some multi-screens IMO.

Any comments


----------



## Skud (Mar 7, 2011)

Guys please check this and help me:-

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/137699-help-me-buy-mouse.html*


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

IMO

*Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
 | Intel Core i7 2600k | 16500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Thermalright Venomous X | 3500
*CPU Cooler*
 | Thermalright X Silent 140mm x 2 nos| 1500
*Motherboard*
 | ASUS P8P67 PRO | 11500
*RAM*
 | Corsair Dominator 2X2 GB 1600 8-8-8-24 | 5000 
*Graphic Card*
 | MSI N580 GTX | 27000
*Sound Card*
 | ASUS Xonar DX | 4200
*HDD*
 | Seagate 2x1TB Raid 0 7200.12 | 5000
*DVD Writer*
 | LG 22X SATA DVD | 800
*PSU*
 | Corsair HX850W\Glacialtech A950 | 9600
*Case*
 | CM Storm Scout | 6000
*Monitor*
 | ACER 243HL 24 inch x 3 | 27000
*UPS*
 | APC 1000VA | 5000
|
* Total*
 |122000
Rest i think is for Keyboard, Mouse, Speakers\Headset & Mousepad.

Let me know any comments


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> IMO
> 
> *Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*
> 
> ...



Aha!! Nvidia Surround is in. 130k gaming justified.


----------



## dicfeynman (Mar 7, 2011)

behold the cheap ass high end gaming rig
i7 2600k + asus p8p67 pro 29k (not yet purchased)
corsair vengeance 8gb(4gb*2) 1600 rs 5450
ocz vertex 2 120 gb  rs 10500
2 tb hdd rs 4700 (nehru place)
xfx 6950 2gb rs 17500
sapphire 6950 2gb rs 17000
hec 1080 watt modular psu rs 5600
zebronics invader 4400 (not yet purchased)
i inc ih282 (a hannspree brand) 28 inch 1920*1200 rs 18000


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

dicfeynman said:


> behold the cheap ass high end gaming rig
> i7 2600k + asus p8p67 pro 29k (not yet purchased)
> corsair vengeance 8gb(4gb*2) 1600 rs 5450
> ocz vertex 2 120 gb  rs 10500
> ...



everything is nice. 
except....

what's HEC brand PSU? never heard. and you got *1KW for 5600*?? you're doomed probably.
*Corsair HX750* would have better.

but you'd better go for *CM Storm Scout* or *CM HAF 912 Advanced* instead of Invader.


----------



## dicfeynman (Mar 7, 2011)

my money supply is tighter than a nuns ass otherwise i would have got a rosewill thor


i got everything from us 
except 2 tb hdd


----------



## d3p (Mar 7, 2011)

dicfeynman said:


> behold the cheap ass high end gaming rig
> i7 2600k + asus p8p67 pro 29k (not yet purchased)
> corsair vengeance 8gb(4gb*2) 1600 rs 5450
> ocz vertex 2 120 gb  rs 10500
> ...



@Dicfeynman: Good selection of components w.r t prices.

But careful when you are flying high with components without any warranty.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 8, 2011)

Guys for the sub 85K and sub 100K rigs, i think you should consider the ASUS ML238H 24" LED monitor. Its got fantastic reviews from both newegg and amazon. Its a TN type but, a good alternative for those who dont wanna spend on the costlier ips types. 

Amazon.com: ASUS ML238H 23-Inch Wide Ultra-Slim LED Monitor (Black/White): Computer & Accessories

Newegg.com - Asus ML238H 23" 1920 x 1080 2ms Full HD Swivel and Tilt adjustable LEDBacklight LCD Monitor Slim Design 250 cd/m2 10,000,000 :1


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Aha!! 3DVision is in. 130k gaming justified.



That's not a 3dvision setup but *nvidia surround* similar to amd eyefinity. Look carefully and see d3p5kor has suggested three 24 inch monitors.


----------



## masterkd (Mar 8, 2011)

Aashrey99 said:


> Guys for the sub 85K and sub 100K rigs, i think you should consider the ASUS ML238H 24" LED monitor. Its got fantastic reviews from both newegg and amazon. Its a TN type but, a good alternative for those who dont wanna spend on the costlier ips types.
> 
> Amazon.com: ASUS ML238H 23-Inch Wide Ultra-Slim LED Monitor (Black/White): Computer & Accessories
> 
> Newegg.com - Asus ML238H 23" 1920 x 1080 2ms Full HD Swivel and Tilt adjustable LEDBacklight LCD Monitor Slim Design 250 cd/m2 10,000,000 :1



what's the indian price of it? i don't seem to find that!!


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 8, 2011)

Indian price, Asus ML238H @ 12.5k(theitdepot)

Theitdepot - Asus 23indh Widescreen LED Monitors (ML238H)

iTdepot does heavy overpricing, so expect it to be lesser(hopefully).

PS: Can a 1000W PSU run 2 580GTX's in SLI??


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2011)

Aashrey99 said:


> PS: Can a 1000W PSU run 2 580GTX's in SLI??



Yes it can easily. Corsair hx 1000 is great. But check out antec tpq quattro 1200w @ 14.5k ( same price as hx 1000).


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 8, 2011)

@aashrey99: Anything IT Depot is to be avoided. Not only they over price, they also never respond to your mails, nor keep you updated if there are any delays in the shipment. In short, ITDepot sucks hard, stay away from them.


----------



## d3p (Mar 8, 2011)

@Lordirecto: Easy bro, did you notice that theitdepot got recomendations for best online it sellers in india by digit in december month edition 2010.

So everybody has a different opinion about them & different experiences. I really don't think they have cheated you or taken your money forcefully, so i never makes sense, if you curse them only because they didn't provide response to your call.

If thats the case, then in coimbatore, there are lot of shops, they didn't even recognize GSKILL memories, go & sc*rew them first.

No offense bro, just an experience. Moreover the reseller are not having very good idea about what they are selling from their shop, thats because of their knowlegde level.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

vickybat said:


> That's not a 3dvision setup but *nvidia surround* similar to amd eyefinity. Look carefully and see d3p5kor has suggested three 24 inch monitors.



sorry i confused the names. post corrected thnx. ^_^


----------



## d3p (Mar 8, 2011)

BTW i didn't get any comment on the configuration of Ultra High End [130k]


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> BTW i didn't get any comment on the configuration of Ultra High End [130k]



you got my comment. check it.

"130k gaming justified."


----------



## vickybat (Mar 8, 2011)

*@ d3p5kor*

Its absolutely great mate. *Nvidia surround* at that budget looks to be an irresistible deal.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 8, 2011)

@lordirecto: The IT Depot is a fine store. I've ordered stuff from them before. They confirm the order by phone and e-mail, and if the product is not is stock then you are duly informed about the ETA of the product, which is imported from the US. I ordered a XONAR U1 Audio Staion which was not readily available with them. They sent it to me within 8 days. Fast for a US imported item. And they're customer service is great. My Nana wanted a pair of sennheiser CX 300 II Precision earphones but was having some trouble ordering them with the default payment options. So he emailed them suggesting an alternate payment mode. They replied the next day, agreeing to my Nana's terms and conditions. Payment was done the following day, and he had his product in two days after the payment. Fast! Very Fast! And it didnt just win Best Store Of the Year award for nothing. Its a good reputable store, prices are high. But some items are priced low too. Consider the ASUS ML238H for instance. Other stores dont even have that monitor. Its a relatively new release compared to the other monitors.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

i am really sorry for those delayed replies guys. those damn powercuts.



Vishw said:


> Hmm... but Evo comes with 6 awesome fans pre-installed @ almost same price & 690 II advanced comes with only 3.. so if you wanna add more fans, then it costs you more. e.g. 500 per fan x 3 = 1.5k more!



less wire clutter also means good cooling. 

but actually evo is also very good but i need to see reviews again now to compare. 



aby geek said:


> Razer Ferox Review
> found this, is  it suggestable for gamers
> 
> invader is in excess of 6900 , and i am not sure if 6900 is old price or 7200.
> only available on bitfang whch is down till monday lets see tommorrow what is bitfang offering



better get all round speakers. we have mentioned good gaming headsets along with. gamers mostly prefer headsets.



topgear said:


> I've not stopped posting in this thread - I'm watching every post members are making in this thread and I must say you guys are doing some incredible job and if I feel I've have something useful to post in this thread - rest assured I'll post it anyway



thanks buddy. 



d3p5kor said:


> @ Jas: 130k setup must include some multi-screens IMO.
> 
> Any comments



multiscreen setups will be different portion here. not everyone has space to house 3 huge screens. 



Skud said:


> Guys please check this and help me:-
> 
> **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/137699-help-me-buy-mouse.html*



will check it.



d3p5kor said:


> IMO
> 
> *Sub 130k (Ultra High End Gaming)*
> 
> ...



1. you cant use surround on a single nvidia card. sli is must.
2. prefer eyefinity. 6970 2GB frame buffer is really helpful acc. to reviews. and single amd card can be used.
3. you forgot an ssd.

but dont worry. i will create a new section for eyefinity and 3d surround soon. then we will discuss about multiscreens. 



dicfeynman said:


> behold the cheap ass high end gaming rig
> i7 2600k + asus p8p67 pro 29k (not yet purchased)
> corsair vengeance 8gb(4gb*2) 1600 rs 5450
> ocz vertex 2 120 gb  rs 10500
> ...



will you do a multimonitor setup in future?



Aashrey99 said:


> Guys for the sub 85K and sub 100K rigs, i think you should consider the ASUS ML238H 24" LED monitor. Its got fantastic reviews from both newegg and amazon. Its a TN type but, a good alternative for those who dont wanna spend on the costlier ips types.
> 
> Amazon.com: ASUS ML238H 23-Inch Wide Ultra-Slim LED Monitor (Black/White): Computer & Accessories
> 
> Newegg.com - Asus ML238H 23" 1920 x 1080 2ms Full HD Swivel and Tilt adjustable LEDBacklight LCD Monitor Slim Design 250 cd/m2 10,000,000 :1



ok will see them also.


----------



## dicfeynman (Mar 8, 2011)

well the sheikh (its a masculine freudian slip : read -my father) wont buy my second kidney, so i dont think so another two monitors will grace my desktop anytime soon, although its a good monitor for that as it has narrow edges. but for 18k a 28 inch 1200p ***to quote charlie sheen ""i am winning""


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey i posted a new rig thread. It follows the general PC buying template. Check it out and post your suggestions. 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...736-config-good-high-end-cpu.html#post1347213


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

For 130 k ONLY a SaTa DVD writer? Oh come on a blueray read only atleast should be included.

Rather than buying a 15k Samsung P2370 a Acer 243HL @9k should be chosen and remaining 6k on a bluray read.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 8, 2011)

Can you please suggest a good 23-24" monitor with low power consumption and long life


----------



## rajan1311 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey Jas, i was just looking at the configs, don't you think it will be better if you had a sub 40k budget category instead of sub 35k? because you could easily fit a Phenom II quad or upgrade to a 6850 and better PSU if its under 40k. Gaming at Full HD, the Athlon quad will not really be a bottleneck IMO.


----------



## Cilus (Mar 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> For 130 k ONLY a SaTa DVD writer? Oh come on a blueray read only atleast should be included.
> 
> Rather than buying a 15k Samsung P2370 a Acer 243HL @9k should be chosen and remaining 6k on a bluray read.



Even if the hardware is available, the availability of the Bluray media in India is very low and highly overpriced. Only very few online stores are having them now. So adding a bluray player now a days does not make much sense.

When they will be cheaper, one can easily add them to their existing system.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 8, 2011)

dicfeynman said:


> well the sheikh (its a masculine freudian slip : read -my father) wont buy my second kidney, so i dont think so another two monitors will grace my desktop anytime soon, although its a good monitor for that as it has narrow edges. but for 18k a 28 inch 1200p ***to quote charlie sheen ""i am winning""



ok then. start a new thread with pc build questionnaire template filled.



thetechfreak said:


> For 130 k ONLY a SaTa DVD writer? Oh come on a blueray read only atleast should be included.
> 
> Rather than buying a 15k Samsung P2370 a Acer 243HL @9k should be chosen and remaining 6k on a bluray read.



cilus answered. 



ankushkool said:


> Can you please suggest a good 23-24" monitor with low power consumption and long life



head over to monitor section. 



rajan1311 said:


> Hey Jas, i was just looking at the configs, don't you think it will be better if you had a sub 40k budget category instead of sub 35k? because you could easily fit a Phenom II quad or upgrade to a 6850 and better PSU if its under 40k. Gaming at Full HD, the Athlon quad will not really be a bottleneck IMO.



nice point. i will do that. 
no athlon 640 wont be a bottleneck but.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

> Even if the hardware is available,
> the availability of the Bluray media
> in India is very low and highly
> overpriced. Only very few online
> ...



Point taken. Thanks for reply.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 9, 2011)

ankushkool said:


> Can you please suggest a good 23-24" monitor with low power consumption and long life



Try the ASUS ML238H. Jas is currently checking up on this monitor. So its better if you wait for his conclusion. Its a very recent model, and has good decent reviews on Newegg and Amazon


----------



## vickybat (Mar 9, 2011)

A blueray drive can be added down the line when blue ray discs become cheap and mainstream. The same happened with DVD. Its now available at CD prices.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

@ashray
did you find a review of that monitor. if yes then do post here. i am looking but no sucess. 
but newegg and amazon opinions seem very good. whats its price in india?

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:12 PM ----------

@cilus
ok so i am making physx.

---------- Post added at 09:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------

@cilus
but mobos are a bit problem. the cheapest p67 here - the intel dp67bg has 2 pcie slots for crossfire or sli. if i put a physx card it will limit future sli or crossfire. the one with 3 is atleat  asus p8p67 pro for 11.5k.


----------



## vikrammomaya (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello everyone.. i'm new to TDF and this is the first thread i have subscribed to.. hope to share my hardware knowledge with everyone.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 9, 2011)

^^warm welcome to TDF.


----------



## vikrammomaya (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks Jas...

btw for starters.. Nvidia GTX 550 ti releasing on 15th march for around 10k,,

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti to launch on March 15 - VR-Zone.com

may be useful in April 2011 guide...


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Jas, there are no reviews from reputed sites on the ML238H model. But there are reviews for the MS238H model. They both use the same display so that should give you a good idea of the ML238H's performance. The main problem with the MS238H is its odd stand. The ML238H fixed that problem

Reviews(MS238H, ignore the stand problems, ML238H has a proper stand)

CNET: Asus MS238H Review - Watch CNET's Video Review
HOTHARDWARE: *alatest.com/redirect/pro-reviews/34123460/-1/
PC PERSPECTIVE: Review for ASUS MS238H - pcper.com

Hope this helps. Also check the ASUS website for the physical differences between the stand of the two. 
Again I repeat, there is NO DIFFERENCE IN THE DISPLAY OF THE TWO MONITORS!!!!!


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 9, 2011)

Indian price is of ML238H is 12.5k as quoted by ITDEPOT.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 9, 2011)

^^ isnt that *ms*238h the designo series 23 incher?

and jas got prices from bitfang :

zebronics invader 7260

zeb xclio a830     9103

zeb xclio x777     16390

Welcome to BitFang 

and go check the saphire offer right now


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2011)

*Sub 60k (Mid range gaming)*



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i5 2500k|11000
*Motherboard*
|Intel DP67BG|8500
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N520|2000
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws F3-12800CL9D-4GBRL|2500
*Graphic Card*
|Asus GTX 560 Ti Direct Cu II|14000
*HDD*
|Seagate ITB 7200.12|2600
*DVD Writer*
|LG/Samsung 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair VX450|3500
*Case*
|CM Elite 430|2200
*Monitor*
|Benq G2220HD|7300
*Mouse+Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*UPS*
|Numeric 800VA|2500
*Speakers*
|Altec Lansing BXR1221|1000
|
*Total*
|60000


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

TP i will add that now. but we need to mention both 6950 and 560 due to impressive 6950 cfx performance.

aashery i will look at it soon.

aby geek thanks for prices.

vikram yeah..

---------- Post added at 09:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

TP is Altec Lansing BXR1221 better than Logitech Z313? both are 1k afaik.

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 AM ----------

adding 40k and 60k.

---------- Post added at 10:30 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------

actually the 3k head i mentioned was siberia V2. but V2 is 6-7k. my mistake. so i am fixed with 3 options -
Alienware TactX Headset
Steel Series Siberia full-size Headset (White)
Razer Orca Gaming Headphone


your opinions after seeing reviews?

---------- Post added at 10:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:30 AM ----------

orca seems good if someone likes it colour . i like it though 

---------- Post added at 10:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:38 AM ----------

@TP 
where did you find that numeric price? looks too sweat.

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------

updated the front.


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 10, 2011)

even for Sub 40k PC u dont suggest we go for i5?? i wanted a i5 below 40k :\


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

@jassy
Ocra is good....seeing it first time
anyways Siberia is also an all time favorite


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 10, 2011)

Around 6 months ago, a college mate of mine bought a 1 TB HDD for 1900. So I would like to know when the HDD prices will drop. Does any one have any clue?


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

^^1tb for 1900?
r u sure?
bcoz 6 months ago those prices were of 500gb not 1TB


----------



## ankushkool (Mar 10, 2011)

even for Sub 40k PC u dont suggest we go for i5?? i wanted a i5 below 40k :\


----------



## aby geek (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah jas numeric 1000va was 3600 in np on 1st feb but was unavbl.
mikrotek ikva was the same.


----------



## samaresh7 (Mar 10, 2011)

Can i play small games like IGI1,2  EA cricket ..etc in the 20k configuration?Or suggest me a cheapest GPU?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

ankushkool said:


> even for Sub 40k PC u dont suggest we go for i5?? i wanted a i5 below 40k :\



actually ankush i added a good cpu + gpu combo which is needed for gaming. you cant expect me to put a i5 2400 + 5670 in that rig as its for mid range gaming. 

but yes i will mention budget sandybridges as people want them.

BTW i remember once TP mentioned a 35k snb rig.



Piyush said:


> @jassy
> Ocra is good....seeing it first time
> anyways Siberia is also an all time favorite



so your vote to siberia?



aby geek said:


> yeah jas numeric 1000va was 3600 in np on 1st feb but was unavbl.
> mikrotek ikva was the same.



thanks for another update aby geek. nice price. those APC are very overpriced imo.



samaresh7 said:


> Can i play small games like IGI1,2  EA cricket ..etc in the 20k configuration?Or suggest me a cheapest GPU?



yes you can.


----------



## Piyush (Mar 10, 2011)

@jassy
ab tune mujhe dharmsankat me fasa diya
OCRA and Siberia both are looking good


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Mar 10, 2011)

baba its orca not ocra. 
par tension na le. mein ek aur mention karta hun.  kya pata voh tujhe dharamsankat se bahar nikal de. check its reviews - logitech g330.


----------



## aby geek (Mar 11, 2011)

ur welcome jas

why arent we considering skulcandies and sanhiesers for headsets?


found these : *www.astrogaming.com/

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Razer_Megalodon_71_Gaming_Headset/551-112356-536.html

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Sennheiser_HD800/551-112398-536-1.html , iwant to lol on this seriously.

heres something possible  
*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Sen..._Supra_Aural_Headphones/551-105243-536-4.html

*www.techtree.com/India/Reviews/Creative_Fatal1ty_USB_Gaming_Headset_HS-1000/551-100330-536-5.html


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 11, 2011)

aby geek said:


> ur welcome jas
> 
> why arent we considering skulcandies and sanhiesers for headsets?
> 
> ...



aby skullcandy is the worst headphone manufacturing company there ever was!

their headphones are like cheap plastic toys, break at the slightest exertion. Any skullcandy product wont have a life of more than 7 months. 

sennheisers are great for gaming. the HD5xx series is great!!!!!!!!



aby geek said:


> ^^ isnt that *ms*238h the designo series 23 incher?
> 
> and jas got prices from bitfang :
> 
> ...




yeah aby, it is the designo series 23" incher


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2011)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> TP i will add that now. but we need to mention both 6950 and 560 due to impressive 6950 cfx performance.
> 
> aashery i will look at it soon.
> 
> ...



you can quote HD6950 1GB as an optional choice but I wanted to enlist GTX 560 Ti - we have talked so much about it on different threads and it would be an kinda injustice if we don't include it at-least in a single config - beside this it will make some fanboys really happy 

I personally prefer Altec BXR1221 ( and think it's better )  compared to Logitech Z313.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 11, 2011)

@* Topgear*

Yup buddy we can mention both the cards. The 6950 performs great and has its usp's.

Coming to the speakers, i have a logitech z313 and my brother in pune owns a BXR1221 and recently he purchased altec lansing VS4621( couldn't find the 4121). So when he came to my place this jan, i made him hear the trance tracks that he used to listen back at his place.

After hearing, he passed the judgement that the z313 is nowhere near his vs 4621 cause the latter is more powerful but it sounded lot better than his BXR1221. He said the BXR was a bit underpowered but sounded good. He gave a thumbs up to z313 over his Bxr. Thats why i recommended z313 over bxr to *jas* to include in sub 30k budget.

Though personally, i have never experienced  a BXR before but i kind of believe my brother. I guess his opinion was unbiased.


----------



## Aashrey99 (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys, The IT Depot just dropped the price on the N580GTX Twin Frozr II from 32k to 30k. For the price, I think its a steal. The twin frozr models have custom coolers and they are very cool even under load. They are about 20c lower than stock cooler. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

Aashrey99 said:


> Guys, The IT Depot just dropped the price on the N580GTX Twin Frozr II from 32k to 30k. For the price, I think its a steal. The twin frozr models have custom coolers and they are very cool even under load. They are about 20c lower than stock cooler.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Just send them(IT depot) enquiring about the stock of their N580 GTX twin forzr, the price will be increased by 3000 rupees.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Just send them(IT depot) enquiring about the stock of their N580 GTX twin forzr, the price will be increased by 3000 rupees.



That's expected.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

@Jas: Dude, is something wrong with you? I am serious. Why do you have to suggest Steelseries and Razer headsets!!! From my experience, they are pathetic. They trully are 600 rupees headsets sold at 1500 and 3000 rupees, because of the costs involved in advertising. 
I am sure people will be able to find headsets from Senheisser or JVC at the same pricepoint that will give 10 times better performance.
I decided to spend 6000 rupees on a grado headphones just to listen to songs, and I am hear sounds that I have never heard in all the songs I have had for years. I am sure you wont believe me.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 11, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> @Jas: Dude, is something wrong with you? I am serious. Why do you have to suggest Steelseries and Razer headsets!!! From my experience, they are pathetic. They trully are 600 rupees headsets sold at 1500 and 3000 rupees, because of the costs involved in advertising.
> I am sure people will be able to find headsets from Senheisser or JVC at the same pricepoint that will give 10 times better performance.
> I decided to spend 6000 rupees on a grado headphones just to listen to songs, and I am hear sounds that I have never heard in all the songs I have had for years. I am sure you wont believe me.



i believe you. my *creative* earphones also made me hear sounds i'd never heard on my previous *philips* earphones.


----------



## lordirecto (Mar 11, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> i believe you. my *creative* earphones also made me hear sounds i'd never heard on my previous *philips* earphones.



Creative? EP630?
I must insist you to try a Grado, any Grado. Then you will understand what I *really* mean.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2011)

all right. Time for a new thread now. I think the old discussion is redundant.

Here are the contents of the first post: *FOSSPowered Pastebin* (easy to copy-paste)

@Jas: Let us start a new thread.  Thanks.

Edit: I'll move the discussion from pages 30-33 to the new thread once it is created.


----------

